# Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern



## chinook (26. Juni 2005)

Zitiert aus: http://www.oekosmos.de/article/articleview/584/1/6/
Autor: Beatrice von der Pahlen


Ort des Grauens oder Naturschutz in Vorpommern.

Bei einem Urlaubstrip in Richtung Rügen stoppte ich in Bugewitz, schnappte mein Minifahrrad und wollte mir mal das NSG „Anklamer Stadtbruch“ anschauen. Das Wetter war nicht schlecht.
Auf einem alten Bahndamm fuhr ich in Richtung Kamp und sah auch bald eine Kormoran-Kolonie. Ich wunderte mich etwas über den bestialischen Kadavergeruch und die vielen fast leeren Nistbäume gegenüber dem Bahndamm. Dahinterliegende Bäume waren vollbesetzt.

Auf dem Stichkanal näherte sich ein Kanu mit einem Einheimischen, der sich nach meinem Zuruf näherte. Auf meine Frage nach dem Zustand der Kolonie berichtete er von einer kürzlich statt-gefundenen Bestandsregulierung. Das machte mich stutzig! Schießerei im Naturschutzgebiet?

Ich hatte vorher in der Nähe einen Seeadlerhorst mit Jungen gesehen! Das wollte ich nun genauer wissen. Der junge Mann setzte mich über und ich konnte in dem schlammigen Gelände unter größten Schwierigkeiten einige Aufnahmen machen. Überall lagen tote Junge herum und zwischen den Bülten hüpften angeschossene Kormorane herum. Ein Bild des Grauens!!!!

Ab und zu fielen junge Kormorane von den Bäumen, die vor Hunger auf den glatten Ästen der Eichen den Erwachsenen entgegenkrabbelten. Graureiher stürzten sich auf die hilflosen Jungen und zerfetzten sie dann. Ich konnte das gar nicht mehr weiter mit ansehen. Es reichte mir in jeder Hinsicht. Total schlammverschmiert kam ich mit Mühe ins Kanu zurück.

Der junge Mann nahm mich freundlicherweise zur Totalreinigung ins Dorf mit. Er zeigte mir in der Heimatzeitung Artikel über diese mörderischen Verstösse gegen geltendes EU-Recht. Angeblich wurde dieser Abschuss von einem Herrn Wölfel vom Landesnaturschutzamt in Güstrow genehmigt.

Diese „Waidmänner“, die in erster Linie an ihre eigenen finanziellen Interessen als Fischer denken, haben nach eigenen Angaben 2856 junge Kormorane geschossen!!!!!! Das wären ca. 3-5 Tonnen Fleisch das nun verludert, denn diese „Heger und Pfleger“ der heimischen Natur haben ja kaum was abtransportiert. Wenn doch, wo ist es verblieben?

In der Zeitung präsentierten sie sich in Siegerpose auf dem Schlachtfeld trotz ihrer massiven Verstöße gegen das jagdliche Brauchtum, sowas tut man als Jäger einfach nicht. Es bleiben noch viele Fragen. U.a. Wie kann im Horstbereich eines Seeadlers geschossen werden? Wenn schon Kormorane dezimiert werden, muss es doch nicht bei der Jungenaufzucht sein!

Ein Jäger ist nur mutig mit der Waffe in der Hand, nicht aber beim Klettern auf den Baum. Widersprüche in der Gemeinde gabs wohl nur wegen Formalitäten, man hat offenbar noch nicht begriffen, das die einzige Entwicklingschance dieser strukturschwachen Region im Tourismus liegt. Um diese Schlachterei am 18.06. fortzusetzen, wurden kurzerhand gleich per Zeitung weitere „Waidmänner“ zu diesem unwürdigen Gemetzel eingeladen. Wahrlich ein würdiges Zeugnis von Heimatliebe und Naturverbundenheit. Protestmails an den Landkreis Ostvorpommern als Untere Naturschutzbehörde sollten den Abscheu der Naturfreunde zum Ausdruck bringen ( E-Mail: posteingang@landkreis-ostvorpommern.net).


-chinook


----------



## angeltreff (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Der Artikel erscheint mir tendenziös, er ist in der typischen Sprache der "Naturschützer" geschrieben. Diese verfügen bekanntermaßen nur über ein ideologisch verblendetes Halbwissen. 
Und der zufällig vorbeikommende Einheimige hat zu Hause zufälligerweise die Artikel aus der Lokalpresse liegen - ja klar ...

Einen weiteren Kommentar muss ich mir ersparen, da ich nicht die Situation vor Ort kenne. Spekulationen überlasse ich den "Ökos".


----------



## Fotomanni (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Wenn das tatsächlich so geschehen ist wie im Artikel beschrieben ist es eine ganz große Schweinerei. So wenig ich die Kormorane liebe so etwas macht man nicht.

Aber ich kann es eigentlich nicht glauben. Sicher, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall auch unter Jägern. Aber gleich mehrere zu finden die da mitmachen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Zumindest die Jäger, die ich persönlich kenne würden da nicht nur nicht mitspielen sondern sicher auch dafür sorgen, dass die Beteiligten ihrem Jagschein lebewohl sagen können.


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Der Artikel erscheint mir tendenziös, er ist in der typischen Sprache der "Naturschützer" geschrieben. Diese verfügen bekanntermaßen nur über ein ideologisch verblendetes Halbwissen.
> Und der zufällig vorbeikommende Einheimige hat zu Hause zufälligerweise die Artikel aus der Lokalpresse liegen - ja klar ...
> 
> Einen weiteren Kommentar muss ich mir ersparen, da ich nicht die Situation vor Ort kenne. Spekulationen überlasse ich den "Ökos".


 
Hatte der zufällig vorbeigekommene Einheimische nicht zufälliger weise eine Digicam dabei? Oder Du selber?
Ansonsten kann ich mich dem Posting von Angeltreff nur anschließen. 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Pikebite (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Zitiert aus: http://www.oekosmos.de/article/articleview/584/1/6/
> Autor: Beatrice von der Pahlen
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Leute,

mir ist durchaus klar, dass meine obigen Kommentare ziemlich zynisch sind und vielleicht manchem unsachlich erscheinen. Auf "political correctness" habe ich aber bewusst verzichtet.

Ich kriege regelmässig zuviel, wenn die Vogelschützer Ach und Wehe schreien, wenn einem ihrer gefiederten Freunde etwas zustößt, gleichzeitig aber die Vogelschäden an den Nistbäumen und den Fischbeständen als minderschwer abtun oder sie sogar vollkommen ignorieren. Fische sind für viele von denen nicht viel mehr als Vogelfutter, was notfalls auch mal in den betroffenen Gewässern aussterben darf, wenn es der Appetit der Kormorane erfordert.

Wo sind die, wenn es um die Glasaalfischerei geht? Oder um die Vernichtung von ganzen Äschenpopulationen in den Alpenflüssen? 

"Erst wenn der letzte Fisch in einem Kormoranmagen verschwunden ist, werdet ihr feststellen, dass Vögel keine Tunfischkonserven öffnen können" (Weissagung von Pikebite)

So, nun gebts mir.


----------



## angeltreff (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> "Erst wenn der letzte Fisch in einem Kormoranmagen verschwunden ist, werdet ihr feststellen, dass Vögel keine Tunfischkonserven öffnen können" (Weissagung von Pikebite)



*schenkelklopf* - der ist gut.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen ? 

Wir kennen jetzt eine Seite - ich würde gerne mal die andere hören bevor ich jemanden verurteile.


----------



## chinook (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, was soll man dazu sagen ?
> 
> Wir kennen jetzt eine Seite - ich würde gerne mal die andere hören bevor ich jemanden verurteile.




Ich bin sicher, ich höre noch davon, wie es weitergeht. Dann werde ich mal berichten.

-chinook


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Einen weiteren Kommentar muss ich mir ersparen, da ich nicht die Situation vor Ort kenne.


So gehts mir auch.
Allerdings fallen schon "Ungereimtheiten" auf:


			
				aus Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Er zeigte mir in der Heimatzeitung Artikel über diese mörderischen Verstösse gegen geltendes EU- Recht


Wenn dem so wäre und es wäre in irgendeiner Weise zu Verfahren und/oder sogar Verurteilungen gekommen, hätte man das sicher in allen möglichen Publikationen gelesen, da hätte die Schützerlobby schon dafür gesorgt.


			
				aus Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Diese „Waidmänner“, die in erster Linie an ihre eigenen finanziellen Interessen als Fischer denken,


ÄÄääähhhh?? Sind denn "Waidmänner" jetzt automtisch Fischer?? 
Und bewirtschaftten dann gleich die Gewässer mit oder wie?? Die dürften froh sein wenn sie Munition bezahlt bekommen. Wo da finanzielle Interessen der Jger liegen sollen erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Und dann das Ganze in typischer "Schützermanier" mit eher weniger Fachwissen dafür mit viel Emotion geschrieben (Ab und zu fielen junge Kormorane von den Bäumen, die vor Hunger auf den glatten Ästen der Eichen den Erwachsenen entgegenkrabbelten. Graureiher stürzten sich auf die hilflosen Jungen und zerfetzten sie dann./Ein Jäger ist nur mutig mit der Waffe in der Hand, nicht aber beim Klettern auf den Baum/Wahrlich ein würdiges Zeugnis von Heimatliebe und Naturverbundenheit./etc.).

Da würen mich doch mal die wirklichen Fakten interessieren und nicht das Geschreibsel einer "Schützerin".


----------



## Plumpsangler (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Und wer denkt eigentlich an die tausenden von Fischen, die von Kormoranen nur "angepickt" worden sind und nicht gefressen wurden (da schon zu groß) und an ihren Verletzungen elendig zu Grunde gehen ??? Bei einigen Tierschützern hört der Tierschutz an der Wasseroberfläche auf bzw. ist ein gefiederter Vogel (ja so süß) halt angeblich schützenswerter als ein schleimiger und schuppiger Fisch. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## raimund (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Zu dem Artikel sage ich nur eines:

typisches populistisches Gequatsche von "möchtegerne-Naturschützern".

Das mit dem Einheimischen ist wohl das lächerlichste überhaupt.
Ein bisschen viele Zufälle dabei, oder ?

@Chinook 

Dir muss ich sagen, dass ich Dich aufgrund Deiner Beiträge für einen
"V-Mann" der Kormoran-Lobby halte.  Ich hätte das noch deutlicher schreiben
können, aber ich will es nicht.    
Und als Antwort auf Dein Fusstext:  ... und ich würde anschliessend mit
meiner Kettensäge vorbeikommen.

@ alle anderen

Freunde, lasst Euch durch dieses Schwachsinnige Text nicht veräppeln.


Raimund


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Dir muss ich sagen, dass ich Dich aufgrund Deiner Beiträge für einen
> "V-Mann" der Kormoran-Lobby halte.



wie geil  :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

2856 Kormorane wurden angeblich in der Kolonie getötet und Chinook beschreibt, daß dahinterliegende Bäume noch vollbesetzt waren. Das sind ein bischen sehr viele Kormorane auf einem Haufen, oder?
Also da möchte ich nicht in der Nähe mein Angelgewässer haben.


----------



## Kangoo (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Ihr Alle !!!

Hier scheinen ja zwei Lager aufeinanderzutreffen und jedes hat Scheuklappen auf. Jedes Lebewesen hat ein Recht auf Leben. Die Natur nimmt und gibt und reguliert sich selbst. Menschen nehmen sich wie immer zu wichtig und denken sie sind der Mittelpunkt. Abschlachtungen jeglicher Tierarten muß man verbieten. Beide Seiten sollten sich zusammensetzen und vernünftige Kompromisse schließen. Zu Gunsten der Tierwelt.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Also, ich habe mal die Ursprungswebsite des Artikels durchforstet, da scheinen vernünftige Leute zu sitzen - allerdings mit Ausnahme desjenigen, der diesen Artikel eingestellt hat...So ein Quark - 2800 JUNGvögel!!! Und dann ohne Fakten, Zahlen, Belege, dafür aber mit vielen Schlagwörtern und viel Rethorik.|bla: 

Ich habe mal etwas gegoogelt und folgenden Artikel gefunden:

http://www.dda-web.de/downloads/Wasservoegel/Wahl_et_al_Kormoran2003_screen.pdf



PS: Wenn ich ein Kormorannistbäumchen sehen würde, würde ich notfalls die ganze nacht mit dem taschenmesser daran sägen! Jedesmal wenn ich angeln gehe kann ich diese schwarze Pest ... lassen wirs...

Ich habe mal gehört (und weiss nicht ob es stimmt!!!) dass der Kormoran hier in D genausowenig heimisch ist wie die Regenbogenforelle! Stimmt das? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Die Natur nimmt und gibt und reguliert sich selbst.


In Deutschland gibt es keine "Natur", sondern nur Kulturlandschaften, in denen der Mensch die Verantwortung dafür trägt, dass sich möglichst viel möglichst naturnah entwickeln kann.


> Beide Seiten sollten sich zusammensetzen und vernünftige Kompromisse schließen


Gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht.

Nur kann es nicht sein, dass für viele Schützer nur Tiere die man sehen kann (und mit denen man folglich einfacher Spenden sammeln kann) schützenswert sind und alles unter Wasser (also z. B. Fische) nicht.

Zudem spielt da eine große Rolle, dass unsere Gewässer nicht gerade naturnah sind und so eben sich selbst erhaltende Bestände an Fischen nur selten möglich sind, genauso wie dadurch der Kormoran "freie" Jagd auf Grund fehlender Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fische hat und so auch komplette Bestände (siehe Äschen/Forellen in den Voralpen) auslöschen kann.

Da nicht abzusehen ist, das sich daran schnell was ändert, muss man also den Kormoranbestand in Grenzen halten, welche auch die Interessen der Fische (nicht zuletzt natürlich auch von uns Anglern) berücksichtigen.

Und das heisst dann ganz klar, dass man den Bestand nicht sich selber überlässt, bis die Kormorane verhungern (oder dann Gott sei Dank weiterziehen bis die dummen Angler wieder einen für Kormorane erträglichen Fischbestand aufgebaut haben) sondern dann eben reguliernd eingreift.

Was ansonsten rauskommen kann, sieht man ja an den immer wiederkehrenden Seuchen bei den Robben, wo hunderte oder tausende Robben "elend verrecken" weil sie nicht reguliert werden dürfen und durch die Überfischung der Nordsee die Grundlage für einen Fortbestand einer (Über)Population fehlen.

Dies alles eben deswegen, weil wir keine "sich selbst regulierende Natur" haben, sondern über Jahrhunderte gewachsene Kulturlandschaften (wozu auch die Gewässer zählen) mit Nutzung durch den Menschen.

Dass viele Angler aus oben genannten Gründen den Kormoranen nicht gerade freundlich gegenüber stehen dürfte bei dem zeitlichen und auch finanziellen Aufwand den Angler und Vereine betreiben auch klar sein.

Und dann brauchen sich Schützer eben nicht zu wundern, wenn die Angler - so wie die Schützer nur Kormorane schützen wollen - als Gegengewicht dazu eben nur auf ihre Fischbestände schauen.

Würden die Schützer sich nicht nur um den Erhalt einzelner, populärer weil sichtbarer Arten kümmern, sondern einsehen dass man mit einem vernünftigen Management sowohl Fischen wie Kormoranen gerecht werden könnte, wäre dies schon ein großer Schritt und die Angler sicher in der Mehrzahl bereit da konstruktiv mit zu arbeiten.

Solange aber die Schützer die Angler immer nur abwertend in eine Ecke Stellen (moralisch/ethisch) und als Mörder und Schlächter beschimpfen, sie gleichzeitig aber eine verengte Sichtweise haben die es nötig macht dass ein publizistisches Gegengewicht zur gut organisierten "Schützeröffentlichkeitsarbeit (Propaganda??)" entsteht, brauchen sie sich auch nicht über Gegenwind zu wundern.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Oh Herr laß Hirn vom Himmel regnen....................
Solch Berichte lieb ich. Richtig geschrieben treiben die einen die Tränen in die Augen.Das Ärgerliche ist nur das es sicher genug einfache Gemüter gibt die diesem Schwachfug Glauben schenken.


----------



## Pannenfischer (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,bin ganz neu hier!#h 
Ich möchte euch gerne auf eine interessante Seite aufmerksam machen,
die sich mit dem Thema Kormoran :r sehr kritisch beschäftigt.
www.fischschutz-contra-kormoran.de


Gruß
an alle


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hi Pannenfischer, herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier!!

Der Bericht ist genial, dem Verein werde ich auch beitreten!|good:


----------



## Rosi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Der Kormoran hat auch seine Daseinsberechtigung. 
Doch wer schon einmal so eine Kolonie aus der Nähe betrachtet hat, dem kommen sicher Zweifel über die Anzahl der Vögel. Unter den Bäumen wächst nichts mehr, auch Eichen und Buchen halten die ganze Kacke nicht aus und gehen ein. Es stinkt und das Wasser rundum ist trübe. Wir wissen, daß jeder Vogel zwischen 250 und 500g Fisch am Tag frißt. Wir wissen, daß er keine tierischen Feinde hat.

Ja wer soll denn das natürliche Gleichgewicht regeln?? Ich glaube nicht, daß den Jägern das Abschlachten Spaß macht. Sie schießen weil es jemand tun muß, um die Zahl von 10 000 Brutpaaren in Meck-Pom nicht weiter zu erhöhen.

Die Kormoran Landesverordnung ist 3 Jahre gültig und endet am 30.06.2006.

Wieso nun dieser Aufschrei, im letzten Jahr wurden auch schon Kormorane geschossen?


----------



## chinook (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich versprach weiter zu berichten:

Auf http://www.nabu.de/m05/m05_03/03936.html lese ich:

"NABU protestiert gegen Kormoran-Massaker
Umweltministerium in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern genehmigt den Abschuss von 6.000 Kormoranen

1. Juli 2005: Bis vor wenigen Tagen galt das Naturschutzgebiet Anklamer Stadtbruch als Geheimtipp unter Ornithologen. Denn die Artenliste des rund 1.400 Hektar großen, östlich von Anklam gelegenen Areals liest sich wie ein „Who is who“ der gefährdeten Vogelarten Deutschlands. Rote-Liste-Arten wie Schwarzhalstaucher, Fluss- und Trauerseeschwalben, Seeadler oder Kranich brüten hier. Nicht umsonst wurde das Gebiet von der EU als „Special Protected Area“ deklariert und vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz in das besonders geförderte Großprojekt „Peenetal-Landschaft“ integriert. Mitte Juni zerplatzte jedoch diese einmalige Idylle: Denn mit Erlaubnis des Landesumweltamtes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern haben Jäger in dem Naturschutzgebiet mehrere tausend Kormorane erschossen. 

Das Vogelmassaker geht auf das Betreiben von Fischern zurück. Sie behaupten, dass die Kormorane ihnen die Fische wegfressen. Nach mündlichen Bestätigungen des Umweltministeriums wurden etwa 6.000 der durch die EG-Vogelschutzrichtlinie und das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz besonders geschützten Vögel erlegt. „Dieser Fall ist wahrscheinlich der krasseste, den wir bisher hatten, aber es ist nicht der erste“, beklagt die Geschäftsführerin des NABU-Landesverbandes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Dr. Rica Münchberger. Bislang konnte der von Fischern behauptete angeblich erhebliche Schaden an Nutzfischen durch Kormorane nicht nachgewiesen werden. Tatsache ist nur, dass die Fischbestände in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zurückgehen. „Die Massentötungen von Kormoranen beruhen lediglich auf nicht gesicherten Behauptungen“, so Münchberger. 

Das Umweltministerium beruft sich auf die geltenden Ausnahmegenehmigungen für besonders geschützte Arten in EU-Vogelschutzgebieten und Naturschutzgebieten und sieht sein Handeln durch EU-, Bundes- und Landesrecht gedeckt. „Der Abschuss der Kormorane wurde behördlich nicht kontrolliert“, kritisiert Münchberger. Nach Ansicht des NABU haben die Jäger nicht nur gegen Naturschutzrecht, sondern auch gegen das Jagd- und das Tierschutzgesetz sowie gegen behördliche Auflagen verstoßen. Denn zum einen wurden die Tiere nicht gezielt getötet, sondern nur angeschossen, zum anderen wurden auch Altvögel getötet so dass deren Junge unversorgt zurückblieben. Alle Vögel verendeten schließlich qualvoll.

 „Dieses Gemetzel ist durch die EG-Vogelschutzrichtlinie eindeutig nicht abgedeckt“, so Claus Mayr, Europaexperte des NABU. Der Fall werde daher umgehend der EU-Kommission in Brüssel gemeldet, der bereits seit dem letzten Jahr eine Beschwerde des NABU, des Deutschen Rates für Vogelschutz (DRV) und des Landesbundes für Vogelschutz in Bayern (LBV) gegen die Kormoran-Tötungen in etlichen Bundesländern vorliege.

Der NABU fordert alle Naturfreunde an den Umweltminister von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Methling, eine Protest-Mail zu schreiben und ihn aufzufordern zukünftig alle Vergrämungsmaßnahmen in Naturschutzgebieten und EU-Vogelschutzgebieten zu unterlassen."

Gruss

-chinook


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Servus. Cormoran hin oder her ein zuviel ist nie gut. Wenn ich bei uns schaue kann einem schon das Grausen kommen. See ca 4ha groß, da fallen jedes jahr so um die 100 bis 150 Cormorane ein. Wenn ich dann rechne 100 Vögel jeder ein halbes kilo Fisch pro Tag und das meißtens so 2 Monate lang so sind das ca 3500 Kilo Fisch zum Preis von ca 4€ pro Kilo so sind das 14.000€ Schaden die der Verein jedes Jahr durch die Kormorane entstehen vom Dreck und den absterbenden Bäumen rede ich noch gar nicht. Jetzt kommt die entscheidende Frage, wer von den Vogelschützern ersetzt dem Verein den Schaden?????? Da sind dann die Vogelschützer auf einmal verschwunden und man hört nichts mehr von Ihnen. Ich möchte einen einzigen Vogelschützer sehen ob der noch immer so redet wenn er einen eigenen Teich hat und ihm die Mistviecher sein sauer verdientes Geld rausfressen. Ich denke dann wird keiner mehr sagen Braves Vögelchen friss mir schön brav meinen Teich leer und mach mir alles kaputt was ich mir in den letzten Jahren aufgebaut habe.


----------



## angeltreff (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang konnte der von Fischern behauptete angeblich erhebliche Schaden an Nutzfischen durch Kormorane nicht nachgewiesen werden.


 
Ein recht krasser Fall von ideologischer Verblendung.

Einfache Rechnung: 6.000 Komorane (wenn es denn so viele waren), jeder frisst mindestens 500 g Fisch am Tag, dass sind am Tag *3 TONNEN FISCH* !!! Und da behaupten die, dass der Schaden nicht nachweißbar wäre - lächerlich. Oder aber ein klassischer Fall, dass die eigene Argumentation in die Hose geht.

Am Wochenende stand dazu auch was in der OZ, der WWF fühlte sich auch befleißigt seinen Senf dazuzugeben. Die sprachen sogar von 7.000 Kormoranen. Neben dem Üblichen verwies der WWF darauf, dass es in den Niederlanden so etwas (Abschuss) nicht geben würde, die Niederländer wunderbar mit dem Komoran zurechtkämen und es 25.000 Komorane in den Niederlanden geben würde.
Und auch hier stellt man fest, dass die keine Ahnung haben. Einfacher Vergleich: in den ganzen Niederlanden gibt es 25.000 Komorane, in Anklam aber in einem EINZIGEN Gebiet bereits 7.000 - dass sollte doch mal jemand auf die ganze Küste hochrechnen. Denn dann sieht man WO das Problem liegt !!!


----------



## Wakenitzangler (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hoho, was lese ich da? Einer der üblichen Beiträge von chinook der offenkundig zur das Ziel hat zu polarisieren und hier Streit auszulösen. 
Und natürlich springen alle freudig drauf an....ansich ist hier schon fast ein "Do not feed the trolls" angebracht.
Oder auf Deutsch: Lasst ihn labern, denn ihm geht sicher einer bei ab wenn sich alle so köstlich aufregen. Und danach kann er sich selber auf die Schulter klopfen und sagt sich "Habe ich diese doofen Angler schön verarscht!".Da muss man doch nicht mitmachen.....

Thorsten


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Wakenitzangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hoho, was lese ich da? Einer der üblichen Beiträge von chinook der offenkundig zur das Ziel hat zu polarisieren und hier Streit auszulösen.
> 
> Thorsten



Warum ? 
Chinnok hat doch lediglich einen Text zitiert und gar keine eigene Wertung zu der Thematik abgegeben - also mach ihn bitte nicht für die Worte anderer verantwortlich. 
Und mal so ganz nebenbei, chinnok ist auch Angler


----------



## ChristophL (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Mit der Selbstregulation der Tierwelt ist es heute vorbei. Wer davon träumt - der träumt einen illusorischen Traum vergangener Zeiten.

Heute ist das ein Argument was zwar regelmäßig vorgebracht wird - die Zukraft ist aber nur noch in der "Naturschützer" Lobby vertreten.

Deren Naturschutz (das zeigt dieser Artikel) ist naiv und einseitig: Tiere töten ist böse, wer Tiere tötet ist ein Tierfeind.

Der graue Bursche wird seinen Bestand verringern, nämlich wie die Robben: Entweder durch eine Krankheit wenn er nicht vorher ausgedünnt wird - oder weil eben die Flüsse und Seen durch den Vogel geplündert werden.

Und im Worst Case haben wir den Fischbestand verloren und der Vogel stirbt dazu. Und bestimmte Fischarten wie Äschen sterben nur 1x aus - danach ist der Bestand in einem Fluß tot und kann nicht rekultiviert werden.

Tierschutz der dem Motto folgt "lass die Natur machen, die macht es schon richtig" - der verfehlt jedes Ziel. Im Grunde hat solcher Tierschutz auch keine Ziele mehr sondern ist zur Ideologie verkommen, deren Inhalt zutiefst ignorant ist - nämlich alle Probleme ignorieren und garnicht erst handeln.

Und wenn ich Interessen gleich setze, dann gelten 2 Dinge: 1) Fraßdruck = Regenerationsrate Gewässer, den Menschen dazu, dann Fraßdruck + Fischereidruck = Regenerationsrate.

Wenn ich realistisch denke: Warum sollten wir zulassen, dass ein Vogel die Bestände unserer Süßwasserfischarten teils unwiderbringlich ausrottet ?

Und wenn ich PETA Maßstäbe ansetze, dann muss ich die Natur selbst ausrotten - es tötet nämlich jedes Tier irgendein anderes Tier... genauso wie jede Pflanze einer anderen Nahrung "wegnimmt"... :m 

Schöne neue Welt sage ich da nur |kopfkrat 



> Chinnok hat doch lediglich einen Text zitiert und gar keine eigene Wertung zu der Thematik abgegeben - also mach ihn bitte nicht für die Worte anderer verantwortlich


 
Dann frage dich doch einmal selbst warum jemand einen polarisierenden Text zitiert


----------



## Karsten01 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@Wakenitzangler,
meine Worte!
#h


----------



## chinook (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frage dich doch einmal selbst warum jemand einen polarisierenden Text zitiert



Vielleicht ist es ja ok, wenn ich darauf antworte.

Ich habe den Text hier gepostet, weil ich der Ansicht bin, dass Kormoranbestandsregulierung ein Thema ist, das in einem Anglerboard interesse findet.

Ich habe diesen (genau diesen) Text genommen, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keinen anderen fand, der sich mit dem Vorfall beschäftigt. Als ich dann einen weiteren fand, habe ich eben diesen hier hereingestellt.

-chinook


----------



## chinook (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich versprach, weiter zu berichten. Also:

Ich zitiere aus einer Mailing-Liste, die sich der Vogelbeobachtung widmet (GBN GermanBirdnet <German_Birdnet@yahoogroups.com>):

"Liebe Kollegen,
die OAMV e.V. (www.oamv.de ) hat wegen des Verstoßes gegen den Tier- und
Naturschutz sowie Tierquälerei bei Kormoranen-Massaker von Anklam gegen
(Un)bekannt Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Stralsund gestellt.
Darüber hinaus haben wir unsere Position gegenüber dem Minister
formuliert (wir sind da mit dem NABU in Übereinstimmung):

Umweltministerium Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Minister Prof. Dr. W. Methling
Schloßstr. 6-8
19053 Schwerin

Offener Brief

Sehr geehrter Herr Minister Methling,
die Mitglieder der OAMV e.V. haben empört und entsetzt von den im Juni
2005 durchgeführten Kormoranabschüsse im NSG "Anklamer Stadtbruch"
Kenntnis nehmen müssen.
Bei diesem Abschlachten wurde eklatant sowohl gegen landes- und
bundesdeutsches Natur-schutzrecht sowie gegen jagdrechtliche sowie
tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen verstoßen. Von der EU-
Vogelschutzrichtlinie ganz zu schweigen. Wir sind verärgert, dass diese
Genehmigung vom Landesamt für Umwelt, Natur und Geologie in Güstrow
erteilt wurde. Die Kollegen in Güstrow berufen sich dabei aber auf eine
von Ihnen selbst in die Wege geleitete und unterstützte Verordnung, die
derartige Massaker zulässt. Das Kormoran-Töten ist nach Auskunft von
Mitarbeitern des Umweltministeriums der politische Wille der Leitung
Ihres Ministeriums.
Sie selbst haben mir bestätigt, dass die derzeitigen Maßnahmen gegen die
Bestandsentwick-lungen des Kormorans fraglich sind. Sie wissen, dass die
Ursachen für die Bestandsentwick-lung bei dieser Art u.a. in den
aktuellen Formen der Binnenfischerei selbst liegen. Wenn jetzt die
Fischer "Haltet den Dieb" rufen, sollten die politischen
Verantwortungsträger nicht auch noch in deren egoistisches Horn blasen.
In wie weit sind wir denn dann besser, wie die Staaten im
Mittelmeerbereich, in denen die Vogeljagd erlaubt ist oder trotz
EU-Mitgliedschaft stillschweigend geduldet werden. Angeblich geht es ja
bei diesen Jagden um die Sicherung der Arbeitsplätze von Fischern. Nur
mit welchen Recht wird durch diese "genehmigten" Schlächtereien der
Arbeitsplatzverlust in der Tourismusbrache gerechtfertigt?
Bereits jetzt ist der Imageschaden für unser angeblich
umweltfreundliches Land massiv. Nicht nur Vandalismus mit
Baseball-Schlägern auf Zeltplätzen hält die Gäste fern. Auch derartige
fachlich unsinnige und fachlich unbeaufsichtigte Aktionen kosten unser
Land Millionen. Das verantworten Sie als Minister auch, wenn Sie nicht
massiv gegen einen derartigen Natur-Vandalismus vorgehen. Hat Ihr
Ministerium eigentlich schon Strafanzeige gegen die Täter gestellt?
Wie wird eigentlich sichergestellt, das Brutvorkommen anderer
Vogelarten, insbesondere besonders geschützter Arten wie z.B. Seeadler,
durch die Eingriffe in Brutkolonien, nicht beeinträchtigt werden? Wie
ist der Abschuss von Kormoranen in NSG und EU-Vogelschutzgebieten (z.B.
im Anklamer Stadtbruch) mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (z.B.
NSG-Verordnung, EU-Vogelschutzrichtlinie) vereinbar?
Rechtlich bedenklich erscheint auch die zweckentfremdete Finanzierung
der Vogelmord-Aktion. Wir schließen uns der Position des NABU an und
verwahren uns ganz entschieden dagegen, dass hier eine Naturschutzfrage
 NSG-Verordnung, EU-Vogelschutzrichtlinie) vereinbar?
Rechtlich bedenklich erscheint auch die zweckentfremdete Finanzierung
der Vogelmord-Aktion. Wir schließen uns der Position des NABU an und
verwahren uns ganz entschieden dagegen, dass hier eine Naturschutzfrage
auf Lobbydruck hin politisiert wird. "Wem gehören denn die in den
natürlichen Gewässern lebenden Fische? Dem Fischer ganz sicher nicht. Er
hat erst mit der Pacht das Recht erworben, den natürlichen Fischbestand
eines Gewässers zu nutzen. Die Fische gehören ihm erst, wenn sie sich in
den Fischereigeräten befinden. Das ist bei der Jagd mit dem Wildbestand
analog nicht anders."
Wir fordern deshalb mit dem NABU eine Kormoranlenkungsgruppe, in der
wirtschaftliche Interessenvertreter und naturschutzfachlicher
Sachverstand gleichermaßen vertreten sind. Das ist nur zu erreichen, in
dem alle anerkannten Naturschutzverbände sowie die Fachleute der OAMV in
der Lenkungsgruppe Sitz und Stimme haben. Diese auszugrenzen ist Beleg
für die verzerrte Sicht der Landesregierung auf den Naturschutz.
Sehr geehrter Herr Methling, ich möchte Ihnen die Wünsche für Ihre
politische Zukunft und die von Minister Backhaus ersparen, die mir
etliche Naturschützer auf den Weg gegeben ha-ben. Aber die Zahl der
wirklich am Naturschutz interessierten Wähler ist nicht unerheblich.
Wir erkennen Ihr Engagement bei der Lösung von verschiedenen Umwelt- und
Naturschutzproblemen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern an. Daher ist es um so
unverständlicher, dass Sie vor wirtschaftlichen Interessenvertretungen
eingeknickt sind. Dies belegt auch Ihr öffentlich geäußerter Vorschlag
wegen der vorgeblich wirtschaftlichen Schäden, Kormorane in die Schweiz
abgeben zu wollen. Kormorane sind keine Schande für unser Land. Es gibt
sie seit mehreren tausend Jahren hier und es soll sie weiterhin geben.
Bestände kann man nur ändern, indem man auf die Ursachen der
Veränderungen Einfluss nimmt.

Klaus-Dieter Feige"

-chinook


----------



## Pikebite (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hab mal meine Signatur geändert. Erscheint mir so irgendwie zeitgemäßer.


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versprach, weiter zu berichten. Also:
> 
> Aber die Zahl der
> wirklich am Naturschutz interessierten Wähler ist nicht unerheblich.
> ...




Nun was ist das  für eine Aussage?

Komorane sind ganz klar eine Schande für unser Land.
Wieviel Mühe sind in die Renaturierung der Äschen-Bestände gesteckt?
Wer? profiliert sich mit vorhandenen Komoran-Beständen?
Wem wird da die Butter vom Brot gezwickt?

Was interessiert mich der Komoran?

Fische sind weitaus länger/älter als Komorane in unseren von Humanoiden dominierten Kulturräumen vorhandenden.
Das Erhalten der Fische ist ein Anliegen der Angler/Sportfischer.
Das wird so bleiben.
Hoffentlich.
R.R. :m


----------



## angeltreff (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Diese Herrschaften haben jahrelang einen vernünftigen Umgang mit dieser Problematik verweigert, damals waren Angler und Fischer aus den "Lenkungsgruppen" (was für ein beschissener Begriff) ausgeschlossen. Die Vogelschützer unter sich haben da beschlossen, das die Vögel zu schützen sind - sehr sinnvoll.

Und jetzt wollen die wieder mitquatschen - übrigens das einzige was NABU und Konsorten kann. Immer nur reden und nicht handeln. Nein Danke, die wirtschafts- und tourismusfeindlichen Theoretiker von der grün ideologischen Front können bleiben wo sie sind und weiter zählen.

Übrigens:



> Dem Fischer ganz sicher nicht. Er hat erst mit der Pacht das Recht erworben, den natürlichen Fischbestand eines Gewässers zu nutzen. Die Fische gehören ihm erst, wenn sie sich in den Fischereigeräten befinden.



das ist rechtlich einfach mal falsch. Nur so am Rande ...

Beweist aber die mangelnde Sachkompetenz des Verfassers.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Nur
> mit welchen Recht wird durch diese "genehmigten" Schlächtereien der
> Arbeitsplatzverlust in der Tourismusbrache gerechtfertigt?
> Bereits jetzt ist der Imageschaden für unser angeblich
> umweltfreundliches Land massiv.


Imageschaden?? Der Knabe sollte mal dabeisein wenn die Touristen hier am Plauer See vor den Kormorankolonien stehen und die Fläche und Anzahl der toten Bäume "bewundern". Verständnis für den Schutz dieser Vögel wird er dort vergebens suchen.
Mitlerweile läßt man die Touristen nicht mehr so dicht heran.Warum wohl?--->Da es von weiten nicht ganz so schlimm aussieht.
Keiner will diese Vögel wirklich ausrotten.Nur der Bestand muß so sein das auch der Rest der betroffenen Flora und Fauna überleben kann.


----------



## Himmsel (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Grade beim NABU gelesen, der letzte Absatz. Die denken doch weiter.

Manchman denke ich, nur der Mensch allgemein ist ein Mißgriff der Natur


----------



## chinook (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Komorane sind ganz klar eine Schande für unser Land.[/QUOTE]

Falsch. Eine Schande für unser Land sind Dummköpfe, Rechtsradikale, und andere Schwachmaten.
Kormorane, als Zeichen der im Laufe der 60er, 70er und 80er-Jahre stark zurückgedrängten Natur fast als Brutvogel aus Deutschland verschwunden ist heute, im Folge und wiederum als Zeichen einer in der Breite wiedererstarkenden Natur eher eine Zierde für unser Land.


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Mühe sind in die Renaturierung der Äschen-Bestände gesteckt?


Den wissenschaftlichen Beweis, dass Kormorane Äschenbestände ernsthaft gefährden ist die Anglerschaft bis heute schuldig geblieben. Wer weiss, wie Kormorane jagen (und wie ineffizient) weiss auch, dass diese sicher mal einen Einzelfisch erbeuten können. Mehr aber auch nicht.


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer? profiliert sich mit vorhandenen Komoran-Beständen?


Ja bitte. Wer?


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Wem wird da die Butter vom Brot gezwickt?


Ja bitte. Wem?


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Was interessiert mich der Komoran?


Aufgrund von dem was Du schreibst und wie schliesse ich: genauso wenig wie eine in sich funtkionierende Natur. 


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Fische sind weitaus länger/älter als Komorane in unseren von Humanoiden dominierten Kulturräumen vorhandenden.


Dümmer hättest Du kaum argumentieren können. Kormorane sind hier wesentlich länger vorhanden als Menschen. Noch Fragen?


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Erhalten der Fische ist ein Anliegen der Angler/Sportfischer.
> Das wird so bleiben.


Gut. Du argumentierst egoistisch. Das kann man von denen, die am Erhalt des Kormoranes Interesse haben sicher nicht sagen. 
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass manche Menschen die Natur als etwas begreifen, dass den Menschen als Grundlage für ihre Nutzung dienen soll. Jäger tun das, Angler und auch Landwirte. Das eine Nutzung der Natur sinnvoll ist, sehe auch ich so. Ich bin allerdings nicht der Ansicht, dass eine in sich ungestörte Natur, wie zum Beispiel ein See die Aufgabe hat, den Interessen einer Minderheit (die Angler) zu dienen und damit allgemeine Überlegungen des Naturschutzes aller (!) Menschen dem unterzuordnen sind. Also: wenn ein See sich selbst überlassen Fische produziert, dann sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man das nicht nutzen sollte. Aber weitere Eingriffe, die dem Interesse einer Minderheit dienen auf Kosten denen aller - niemals. Kein natürliches Gewässer gehört in meinem Verständis mehr einem Angelverein als uns allen.

-chinook


----------



## ChristophL (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Chinhook,

deine Argumentation hat 3 schwerwiegende Fehler: Der Nahrungsbedarf des Komorans, die Teilsysteme = Gesamtsystem zu setzen und vermutlich (no offense) folgst du der üblichen Naturschützerlogik von "Das regelt sich selbst".

Vorher müsstest du belegen, dass die Vögel ineffizient jagen und auch in der Masse in der die Vögel jagen noch immer schadlos für das Gewässer selbst ist.

Übrigens besagt eine ineffiziente Jagdt nichts weiter als, dass der Vogel erst recht viel fressen (und jagen) muss um seinen Energiebedarf zu decken. Zudem pickt er viele Fische an die nicht gefressen werden - aber eben sterben.

Ja - ineffizient ist er. Und genau das verschärft das Problem. Der Vogel jagt nämlich bis er satt ist - oder entkräftet verhungert. 

Unabhängig davon sind insb. kleine Gewässer und Flüsse keine gigantischen Ökosysteme sondern Teilsysteme eines Gesamtsystems.

Ein Gesamtsystem zu zerlegen ist problemlos möglich indem nacheinander die einzelnen Teilsysteme zerstört werden.

Hierzu muss man verstehen wie Fischbestände wachsen: und zwar Bestand*1,2^t, d.h. +20% pro Periode.

Futtert ein Komoran aus einem kleinem Ökosystem mehr als die +20% von X sinkt der Gesamtbestand und braucht Jahre um sich zu erholen, dabei steigt die Vogelpopulation ständig und deckt ihren Energiebedarf an anderen Teilsystemen, damit sinkt erst einmal der Gesamtbestand - denn in den anderen Zonen ist er i.d.R. auf 100% und steigt nicht weiter.

Sobald jedoch der Komoranbestand so hoch gewachsen ist, dass a) ein Teilsystem auf 0% sinkt ist es verloren (z.B. Äschen, Gencode), b) durch die massiven Einbrüche in einem kleinem Teilsystem (Bach) sinkt die Gesamtregenerationmenge (!) der Gesamtmasse während der Bestand der Vögel sichvermehrt.

Da der Bestand und die Schwärme der Vögel immer größer werden ist der Einschlag in die kleinen Teilsysteme immer massiver, futtert ein Komoran lediglich 50% eines Bestandes, dann erholt der sich von 50->60->72% usw... kommt der Schwarm wieder ehe 100% erreicht ist, dann sinkt er immer weiter. Da die Bestände der Vögel aber steigen - ist diese Folge absehbar und tritt bereits ein.

D.h.: Gesamtregenerationsmenge (-), Gesamtpopulation Komoran (+).

Was passiert da: Fischmenge runter, Komoranbestand hoch.

Kurzfristig: Schäden an einzelnen Teilsystemen. Mittelfristig: merkliche Schäden am Gesamtsystem, Langfristig: Zerstörung des Gesamtsystems (indem eben die Teilsysteme vernichtet werden).

Fische können nicht einfach ihr Flußsystem / Teichsystem verlassen - der Komoran hingegen schon.

Problem: Komoran kann herumziehen und d.h. er vernichtet nacheinander einzelne Teilsysteme, zudem steigt die Population stetig was die Problematik verschärft.

Sorry - aber die Natur"schützer" haben nicht den blassesten Schimmer wovon sie reden - und du auch nicht wenn du von "Gleichgewichten" sprichst. Das "Gleichgewicht": Regenerationsmenge, Komoranbestand ist antiproportional. Dabei ist die Regenerationsmenge aber in der Rate von der Menge exponentiell abhängig, d.h. die Menge sinkt auf Kosten der Populationszunahme.

Würden Komorane nicht in Schwärmen und Regionen jagen - dann hätten wir kein Problem. Tun sie aber - und damit haben wir ein erhebliches Problem, ansonsten würden sie einen Teich leerfressen, zugrunde gehen und damit wieder verschwinden. Sie sind zwar lange hier - aber in das Ökosystem hier haben sie nicht gehört.

Gleichgewicht gibts nicht - gab es noch nie. Die Natur war schon immer (!) ein Wandel - das war das einzige gleiche daran. 

Bestimmte regionale Teilsysteme waren im Gleichgewicht (weil sie abgeschlossen und selbsterschaffend waren). Dummerweise wird sich der Komoran solange vermehren bis er eben den Fischbestand vernichtet hat und dann am Ende selbst zugrunde geht.

Und darum geht es. Und das kapieren die Naturfreaks nicht - entweder wollen sie es nicht sehen, oder sie sind einfach zu dumm dazu. Vermutlich ist deren Begriff "System" aber auf die Ebene "ist das Windows?" beschränkt. Bäche und Flüsse sind solche Teilsysteme und oft bestimmte Fischarten auch.

Entweder reduzieren wir den Bestand oder er wird langfristig sowohl sich als auch den Fischbestand praktisch auf 0 drücken... mit SEHR viel Glück wiederholt sich das Spiel dann in ein paar hundert Jahren (was äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist weil eben soviel Genmaterial fehlt und langfristig damit der Bestand vermutlich reine Inzucht wird!).


----------



## chinook (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich zitiere wiederum aus der genannten Mailing-Liste (GBN):

"Hallo allerseits,

anbei ein kurzer Bericht über meine Begehung des Anklamer Stadtbruchs bei Kamp am 4.7.2005:

Erste Teilkolonie mit 608 Nestern - davon 72 Nester mit toten Jungen im Nest! In ganzen 3 Nestern noch lebende nichtflügge Jungvögel (2x2 und 1x1 juv.) - der Rest ist leer. Bei dem
+einzelnen Jungvogel ist der rechte Handflügel völlig zerschossen...

Zweite Teilkolonie mit 1310 Nestern - davon 492 Nester mit toten Jungen im Nest! In ganzen 2 Nestern noch jeweils 1 lebender nichtflügger Jungvogel, sowie ein überlebender nahezu flügger
+Jungvogel ausserhalb des Nestes.

Insgesamt konnten von mir 2390 lebende Kormorane gezählt werden, davon etwa 25 flügge Jungvögel, wenige hundert immat, der Rest adult.

Wenn man unterstellt, dass jedes Nest besetzt war und eine durchschnittliche Gelegegröße von 3-4 Eiern annimmt, dann ist die Zahl von 6000 geschossenen Kormoranen eher das untere
+Limit...

Innerhalb der beiden Teilkolonien waren mind. 18 verschiedene Seeadler anwesend, die teilweise direkt auf Kormoran-Nestern saßen und an Kadavern fraßen. Da bislang eine Verwendung von
+Bleischrot nicht auszuschließen ist, sollte in nächster unbedingt auf mögliche vergiftete Seeadler im Bereich der Kolonie geachtet werden...

Ansonsten scheint der Eingriff auch Auswirkungen auf andere Wasservögel gehabt zu haben:

Keine Jungvögel von Schwarzhalstaucher und Trauerseeschwalbe. Die Lachmöwen- und Flußseeschwalben-Kolonien unmittelbar neben der östlichen Teilkolonie sind aufgegeben. Nur 2 nichtflügge
+Lachmöwen sowie 8 nichtflügge Flußseeschwalben in größerer Entfernung zur Kormoran-Kolonie. Ansonsten auffallend wenig Schwimm- und Tauchentenbestände, in jedem Fall deutlich unter dem
+sonst üblichen Level. Keine Graureiher in der vormals gemischten Kormoran-Graureiher-Kolonie! Der kleine Mauserbestand von Höckerschwänen zeigt auffallend hohe Fluchtdistanzen.

Aufgrund der lokalen Bedingungen muss der Abschuss vom Wasser aus erfolgt sein. Die Flächen in der Kolonie selbst sind derartig schwammsumpfig mit dünnen Schwingdecken, dass sie nicht
+wirklich betretbar sind.

Habe auch noch mehrere Fotos angefertigt, die bei Bedarf abgefragt werden können.

Viele Grüsse
Thomas Heinicke"


-chinook


----------



## Marcus van K (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Kormoran-Massaker??? 2500 Jungtiere??? Die Kolonie war n Wald oder was?

Ich lach mich weg und gleichzeitig kommen mir die Tränen!!!!!

Die Erde ist eine Scheibe und wir sind der mittelpunkt der Galaxis!!!


----------



## Himmsel (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ist irgendwie Irrwitzig, wie der Mensch versucht, es sich einfach zu machen.
Frag mich bloß, wann werden wir vergehen?


----------



## chinook (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Christoph,



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Chinhook,
> 
> deine Argumentation hat 3 schwerwiegende Fehler: Der Nahrungsbedarf des Komorans, die Teilsysteme = Gesamtsystem zu setzen und vermutlich (no offense) folgst du der üblichen Naturschützerlogik von "Das regelt sich selbst".
> 
> ...



Mit vielem was Du schreibst hast Du zweifelsohne recht. 

Manchem will ich nun entgegnen:

1. Der Nahrungsbedarf des Kormorans ist nicht genau bekannt, genauso wenig wie die Anzahl der bei der erfolglosen Jagd verletzten Fische. Ich argumentiere daher nicht mit solchen Zahlen. viele "Kormoranfeinde" hingegen oft und falsch.

2. Nein, ich halte nicht ein Teilsystem für das (oder ein) Gesamtsystem. Viele Jahre der Beschäftigung mit ökologischen Fragestellungen haben mich gelehrt, weiter zu schauen.

3. Die Aussage "Die Natur regelt sich selbst" ist richtig. Aber ob diese Regelung in meinem (unserem) Interesse ist, halte ich für in jedem Fall diskussionswürdig. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, in dem eine Art durch Prädatoren ausgerottet worden ist. Das wird zwar gegenwärtig für die Dinosaurier diskutiert, aber ich wage die Prognose, dass diese Theorie unterliegen wird. Im Fall der Äschen erscheint dies aber auch bei flüchtiger Betrachtung unwahrscheinlich. Äschen leben in Habitaten, die von Kormoranen nicht effizient bejagt werden können (und schon gar nicht in Gruppen).

4. Ich weiss sehr wohl, was ein Gleichgewicht ist. Ich kann darüber hinaus zwischen statischen und dynamischen Gleichgewichten unterscheiden. Ein solches liegt hier vor.

5. Fische sind - anders als Säugetiere - extrem robust gegen den "genetischen Flaschenhals". Tut zwar hier nichts zur Sache, viel mir nur auf.

6. Wie bitte kommst Du auf das dünne Brett, dass Kormorane nicht in das Ökosystem hier gehören? 

Gruss

-chinook


----------



## Marcus van K (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

altsolange wird das sicher nicht mehr dauern


----------



## ChristophL (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> 1. Der Nahrungsbedarf des Kormorans ist nicht genau bekannt, genauso wenig wie die Anzahl der bei der erfolglosen Jagd verletzten Fische. Ich argumentiere daher nicht mit solchen Zahlen. viele "Kormoranfeinde" hingegen oft und falsch.


 
In diesem Fall ist er sogar praktisch egal. Sowohl Nahrungsbedarf als auch verletzte Fische verschieben das Endergebnis nur etwas im Zeitpunkt, nicht jedoch im Ergebnis selbst.



> Ich weiss sehr wohl, was ein Gleichgewicht ist. Ich kann darüber hinaus zwischen statischen und dynamischen Gleichgewichten unterscheiden. Ein solches liegt hier vor.


 
Lediglich ganz weit oben auf der Metaebene. Auf der Ebene Komoran/Fisch ist das Gleichgewicht bestenfalls dynamisch (im Sinne, min/max -> min/min) auf der Ebene Komoran/Fischart, Teilsystem hingegen nicht mehr.

Wäre hier Wortklauberei - denn die Physik meint etwas anderes im Detail damit als es hier im Detail bedeutet.

Bzw. Luhmann würde hier mehr Sinn machen als die Physik. Insofern ist es geschlossen-dynamisch und am Ende geschlosssen-statisch. Der Komoran hopst aber zwischen geschlossenen Systemen hin und her.



> Fische sind - anders als Säugetiere - extrem robust gegen den "genetischen Flaschenhals". Tut zwar hier nichts zur Sache, viel mir nur auf.


 
Bei einer Kombination aus: 1) Bestandsminderung und 2) Bestandsverzerrung (Arten und Größe) + die Folgen für das Teilsystem wenn bestimmte Fischgrössen, Arten und damit Teile der Nahrungskette fehlen ?



> Wie bitte kommst Du auf das dünne Brett, dass Kormorane nicht in das Ökosystem hier gehören?


 
Weil Komorane heute einen anderen Bestand haben und heute das Ökosystem anders ist (!).

Ich empfehle dir mal zurückzuschauen im Sinne der Vernetzung (Flüsse!) früher. Dort war eine Anpassung der Fischbestände durch Wanderung möglich, heute kaum noch.

Wir haben das Ökosystem massiv geändert... und damit funktioniert der Komoran im System total anders als früher, der ist nämlich gleich geblieben. Unabhängig davon könnte man natürlich argumentieren, dass der Vogel erst später als der Fisch hier zugewander ist - auch wenns lange her ist.

Ist mir aber nicht so wichtig.

Unabhängig davon: Warum suchst du nicht nach Artikeln mit Aussagewert ? Ich sage es mal krass: Den ökoideologischen Schmarm zu lesen ist mehr Augenschmerz als sonstwas.

Was wollen die überhaupt: Auf Naturgesetzen argumentieren ? Dann darf ich den Komoran sogar ausrotten weil ich eben stärker (als Mensch bin), eine religiöse Ideologie vertreten (Tier>Mensch) oder ethisch argumentieren (Tier=Mensch), bzw. pragmatisch (System)  ?

Unabhängig davon: Der Komoran erfüllt in dem jetzigem Ökosystem keine Funktion mehr die dem System nutzt. Argumentiere ich aus dem System heraus (Systemnotwendigkeiten) sieht es für den Vogel äußerst übel aus, ethisch gesehen darf er bleiben.

Und das ist eigentlich auch der Punkt: Kein Angler vertritt die Auffassung den Vogel völlig auszurotten - aber sehr wohl soweit zu dezimieren, dass ein Schwarm ein Teilsystem (Teich) nicht nachhaltig schaden kann.


----------



## havkat (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin!



> Ab und zu fielen junge Kormorane von den Bäumen, die vor Hunger auf den glatten Ästen der Eichen den Erwachsenen entgegenkrabbelten.



Äääääh..... ja....... nee......oder? Helmpflicht im NSG?

Tschuldigung, anders *kann* ich dieses Zitat nicht kommentieren.

Die (überlebenden?) Jungvögel, offensichtlich schon fast flügge, da das Nest verlassend stürzen in den Tod beim Betteln um Futter?

Warum? Entfkräftung durch Hunger, resultierend aus dramatischer Überpopulation?

Kam die Einregulierung des Bestandes per Flinte etwa zu spät? Tragisch!

Bummelich zweitausendneunhundert Jungvögel aus einer Kolonie?

Dunnerschlach! Pulverdampf verhüllt den Heldenkampf!

Böse Graureiher! Bösebösebösebööööööööse!!!!

Arme Kormorane zerreissen! (Schauder) Sollen gefälligst Lurche, Schlangen und Fische zerreissen, aber die kleinen Schwatten in Ruhe lassen........ Bestien! 

Ich traue mich auch auf keinen Baum, höchstens bewaffnet.
Man hört da Sachen.................

So! Spassss beiseite, Sarkasmus offline. 



> Wie kann im Horstbereich eines Seeadlers geschossen werden?



Das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren.



> Wenn schon Kormorane dezimiert werden, muss es doch nicht bei der Jungenaufzucht sein!



Effektiv, schnell und damit schonend für den Gesamtbiotop. Gibt nämlich noch´n paar andere Tiere in Gottes freier Natur, nich nur Kormorane, nä!

Nicht schön, aber niemand behauptet, dass ein offensichtlich (knapp 3000 Stück!) notwendiger Reduktionsabschuss watt für Zartbesaitete ist.
By the way (wurde wohl vergessen ).
Es geht da um fast ausfliegendes Jungvolk. Nicht um Nestlinge (Küken)

Ausgerottet wurden sie ja wohl nicht. 



> ....und die vielen fast leeren Nistbäume gegenüber dem Bahndamm. Dahinterliegende Bäume waren vollbesetzt.



Weitergehende Bedenken i.p. Bleibelastung des Bodens/Wassers kann ich zerstreuen. (Schrotbeschuss)

Weicheisenschrot. German Hunter loads unleaded only.

Wer hat eigentlich die ganze Muni gelöhnt?

Hupps!! Sarkasmusmode war doch offline, verdammich nochmal!

Sorry! :q


----------



## Himmsel (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Was ist wenn Mensch ,wie NABU vorgeschlagen, Teilsystem Teich ändert und Vogel dadurch sich dezimiert?
Der Ansatzpunkt ist das ausschlaggebende 

EDIT:
Ist  schon cool anzuschauen, wie einfach doch alles sein kann, wenn man will.
Selbst die Moderatoren sind gut.

EDIT2:
Was macht man bei Überbevölkerung der Erde mit den Menschen?
Regulieren wir das dann?


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Schande für unser Land sind Dummköpfe, Rechtsradikale, und andere Schwachmaten.
> Dümmer hättest Du kaum argumentieren können. Kormorane sind hier wesentlich länger vorhanden als Menschen. Noch Fragen?
> 
> -chinook



Also, personliche Beleidigungen ersparst Du Dir bitte in Zukunft.

Aber irgendwie habe ich das von Dir erwartet. #c 

Ich vertrete hier nur meine Meinung .

Es scheint bald dazu zu kommen, dass nur eine gewisse Gruppe die Naturschutz bestimmt und gestaltet, dem Rest der Welt am Zutritt hindert und den Beamtenstatus dafür haben will. Hoffentlich passiert das nicht.

Die Verbreitung des Komorans ist massiv übertrieben worden.
Nach meiner Meinung von Menschen, die irgendwie ein Problem mit anderen Menschen haben.

Ich kann diese Problem leider nicht lösen.

Aber warten wir mal die Wahlen ab.

R.R. |wavey:


----------



## angeltreff (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warten wir mal die Wahlen ab.


 
Sollen wir den Komoran nicht mehr wählen?

Sorry - konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## chinook (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, personliche Beleidigungen ersparst Du Dir bitte in Zukunft.



Auch nach längerer Suche finde ich in dem von Dir zitierten Text keine Beleidigung.

-chinook


----------



## Himmsel (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Wahlen? Cool!
Lösen wir dann das etwige Menschenproblem wie die US-Amerikaner?


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Himmsel, meinst Du nun das ewige oder etwaige Menschenproblem?  |supergri 

R.R. |wavey:


----------



## Himmsel (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Jetzt mußte ich erstmal ordentlich feixen   RS war nie meine Stärke.

Warum denkt man nicht daran, das Problem tiefer anzugehen?
Bewachsene Ufer- und Uferkanten, Flüsse so wie sie natürlich fließen e.t.c.
Ich finde blinde Vogelschützer geben sich nix mit den hiesigen blinden "Fischschützern".

Jeder sieht nur seinen interessanten Bereich. Wie in der sonstigen Politik.
:v


----------



## ChristophL (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Oder er regt sich auf, dass Komorane keine Menschenrechte haben...


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Du hast natürlich recht Himmsel,
das ist ein HickHack, aber es geht ja um wirkliche Interessen.

Da muss man ja nu mal Farbe bekennen. Angler sind ja nicht alle gleich.
Der Schutz von Bächen und Flüsen wird aber vielfach von Anglern organisiert,
(Das wird vom Nabu mit keinem Wort anerkannt) während der Leute im Nabu
und anderen Organisationen meist nur mit den bunten Flugblättern Ihren eigenen Job absichern. 
Auch mit der Naturschutzfrage wird Geld verdient. Ist ja auch richtig, aber
nicht wenn das übertrieben wird und andern der Spaß am Leben genommen wird. 
Würden Angler und Teichwirte nicht ständig besetzen wäre der Fisch im Süßwasser
in der BRD sicherlich nicht mehr existent.

Die Gretchenfrage ist doch:
Mehr oder weniger Komorane?

Ich habe bislang kein Argument gehört, warum es mehr Kormorane geben muss.


Also ich finde den Beitrag # 36 von CristophL absolut Klasse.
Der Mensch wird und muss weiterhin sinnvoll in die Ökologie eingreifen.
Und ich finde auch dass es einen gewissen Bestand an Kormoranen geben wird.

Aber eben hoffentlich durch Menschen massiv reguliert. 

Hier wird doch von Chinook nur noch ziemlich verworren (oder ideologisch/religiös?) argumentiert:

Beispiel: 



> 4. Ich weiss sehr wohl, was ein Gleichgewicht ist. Ich kann darüber hinaus zwischen statischen und dynamischen Gleichgewichten unterscheiden. Ein solches liegt hier vor.



So hä? Hmmm, äh ja,   |kopfkrat  Einfach köstlich, |muahah: 

Den Spruch musste ich mir eigentlich in die Signatur basteln, genial. #6 


Hoffentlich entdecken die grünen Ökologen nicht einen Gleichgewichtzusammenhang (?) zwischen der Bestandsdichte von Wanderratte- und Schabenpopulation in Relation zum Vorkommen von Fritillaria meleagris .

Dann Gnade uns Gott (äh, Chninook)  

R.R.


----------



## Himmsel (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Oder er regt sich auf, dass Komorane keine Menschenrechte haben...



Wie wäre es denn mal andersherum?


----------



## Strandwanderer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

ja da ist sie wieder, die ewige Debatte  #d 

Ich verstehe nicht warum Tierschützer, NABU oder wer auch immer das ganze so verkaufen will, als wenn Angler oder auch die zuständigen Umweltbehörden den Kormaran ausrotten wollen.
Gesunde Bestandsregulierung ist nichts verwerfliches. Die Notwendigkeit in die Natur einzugreifen ist jedem zivilisierten Menschen klar, sofern er verstanden hat, daß ein intaktes Ökosystem nur durch das "Gleichgewicht" herzustellen ist. 
Wenn die derzeitige Überpopulation weiter geschützt wird, wird die Natur selbstverständlich nicht rechtzeitig ein geregeltes Gleichgewicht erhalten, da sich dazu erst einmal Nahrungsknappheit und andere Mißstände unter den Kormoranen ausbreiten muß. Das andere schützenswerte Vogel- und Tierarten dann sicher auch betroffen sind (sie beanspruchen ja ggf. den gleichen Lebensraum) müßte man eigendlich nicht erwähnen, aber da das in gewissen Kreisen nicht realisiert wird, auch noch einmal ein Denkanstoß in diese Richtung.  

Also Ich bin für die Regulierung durch den Menschen, wenn es um Überpopulationen geht, die ein Gleichgewicht in der Natur ausschließen. Ich bin übrigens auch gegen den Walfang und anderen Schwachsinn den Menschen so treiben, aber am allermeisten bin ich gegen Engstirnigkeit und selbsternannte Naturschutzexperten. Wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt muß nicht antworten, sondern einfach mal die ..... #6


----------



## ChristophL (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn mal andersherum?


 
Würde zu der Ideologie einiger PETA Fraktionäre passen. 

Allerdings ist deren Ideologie auch religiös geprägt (nicht im Sinne Christentum/Islam, sondern im Sinne: Wir haben die "göttliche Macht" zu bestimmen was richtig ist).

Geht nun aber OT - hat nämlich nichts mit den Komoranen zu tun.



> Ich verstehe nicht warum Tierschützer, NABU oder wer auch immer das ganze so verkaufen will, als wenn Angler oder auch die zuständigen Umweltbehörden den Kormaran ausrotten wollen.


 
Dasselbe Spiel auf einer anderen Ebene wie eine bekannte Sekte die jedwede Psychologie ablehnt und ihre Jünger mit Psychotricks von der Welt abschottet.

Indem man den Angler und die Umweltbehörde eben als gewissenlose Tiermörder defamiert erreicht man im Gegenzug, dass die eigene Jüngerschar auf deren Argumentation nicht mehr eingeht. Und dann gibts nur noch den großen PETA Hellseher der weis was gut und richtig ist (und alle anderen sind eben Mörder).
Ideologen geht es um Macht - und da ist dann jedes Mittel recht.

Der Einäugige ist unter den Blinden König...


----------



## chinook (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss man ja nu mal Farbe bekennen. Angler sind ja nicht alle gleich.
> Der Schutz von Bächen und Flüsen wird aber vielfach von Anglern organisiert,



Und zwar oftmals in der Form, dass natürliche Artzusammensetzungen und -Verbreitungen oftmals völlig unsachgemäß manipuliert werden ... und auch das aus egoistischen Gründen.
Beispiele? Ok. Regenbogenforelle, Wels östlich der Elbe und nördlich der Donau, Zander westlich der Elbe, Bachsaibling, ... Weiss hier wer, wie viele lokale Unterarten von Fischen durch Besatz in Mitteleuropa in ihrem Bestand schon erdrückt worden sind? Aber das gehört eigentlich nicht in einen Thread zur Kormoran-Bestandsregelung.


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> (Das wird vom Nabu mit keinem Wort anerkannt) während der Leute im Nabu
> und anderen Organisationen meist nur mit den bunten Flugblättern Ihren eigenen Job absichern.


Ohne mit dem NABU auch nur das geringste zu tun zu haben erkenne ich jedoch, dass die eine Menge uneigennützig für die Natur machen. Sei es Biotoppflege, sei es Information der Bürger, sei es, dass sie auf Probleme in der Bestandsveränderung hinweisen und dagegen etwas unternehmen.



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Würden Angler und Teichwirte nicht ständig besetzen wäre der Fisch im Süßwasser
> in der BRD sicherlich nicht mehr existent.


Worauf stützt Du diese Annahme? Was bitte sollte Fische in Deutschland denn zum verschwinden gebracht haben?


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gretchenfrage ist doch:
> Mehr oder weniger Komorane?
> 
> Ich habe bislang kein Argument gehört, warum es mehr Kormorane geben muss.


Und - wie bereits gesagt - es fehlen die Argumente der Seite, die die Bestandsregelung der Kormorane fordert. Es gibt keine mir bekannte wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, die den Einfluss des Kormorans auf eine Fischpopulation beschreibt. Auch der Einfluss auf einzelne Arten ist m.W. völlig unbekannt. Nein, ich streite nicht ab, dass der Kormoran Fisch frisst, ich hielte es nur fuer wesentlich hier genaueres zu wissen, bevor man blind Massnahmen fordert, die schwer in den Einklang mit dem Natur- und Tierschutz zu bringen sind. Beides übrigends Bestandteile unserer Verfassung ...




			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird doch von Chinook nur noch ziemlich verworren (oder ideologisch/religiös?) argumentiert:
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Ich bitte Dich. Was ist an dem Text verworren? Was ist idiologisch/religiös?



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich entdecken die grünen Ökologen nicht einen Gleichgewichtzusammenhang (?) zwischen der Bestandsdichte von Wanderratte- und Schabenpopulation in Relation zum Vorkommen von Fritillaria meleagris .


Wieso sind Ökologen grün? 
Über die Bedeutung der Wanderratte für ökologische Zusammenhänge ist viel bekannt. Ist sie doch der Hauptgrund für das Aussterben der Hausratte. Schachblumen fressen die glaub ich aber trotzdem nicht ;-)

-chinook


----------



## havkat (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin!

*@Himmsel*

1. Den Abschuss von Vögeln mit einem Human-Genozid gleichzusetzen riecht stark nach Ökofaschismus aus der Steinzeit á la P....

Außerdem, meiner Ansicht nach, ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Menschen, die Angehörige durch Progrome und den Holocaust verloren haben.

Solche Texte solltest du dort stecken lassen, wo sie hingehören.

2. Das du mit der momentanen Politik der USA nicht einverstanden bist, ist dein gutes Recht.
Mit Sicherheit stehst du mit dieser Meinung nicht allein.
Allerdings sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang zum Thema. 

Lass stecken!

*@all*

Nu is passiert.

Ein Lokalpolitiker stellt sich "schützend" vor seine Wähler und erwirkt (berechtigt oder nicht) einen Massenabschuss in einer Kormorankolonie.

Musste es dazu kommen?

Meiner Meinung nach ja!

Wenn ich mal zitieren darf: "Deiche brechen richtig oder gar nicht."

Der große schwarze Vogel wurde zur Ikone erklärt und auf den Altar gestellt.
Er wurde, auf unerträgliche Weise, instrumentalisiert und als Politikum missbraucht.

Die Fronten verhärteten sich immer mehr.
Borniertheit und Demagogie feierten fröhliche Urständ.

Klagen von "Kormoranopfern", ob berechtigt oder nicht, wurden in Frage gestellt, abgetan, vom Tisch gewischt.

Tier/Naturschutz als lehrbuchhaftes Beispiel.

Wie man´s nicht macht!

Ein dogmatischer "Tierschutz" am Menschen vorbei, mit großen Scheuklappen an den Köppen der Verantwortlichen klappt nicht.

Ist von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt. 

Ganz übel wird es, wenn sich Wildlife-Lobbyisten und einflussreiche Amateure mit Tunnelblick auf *eine* Tierart konzentrieren.
Nach dem Verschwinden des Schwatten hatten wir hier in unserem Land keinen Stillstand, was den Rückgang von Arten und vor allem den natürlichen Lebensraum für Tiere und Pflanzen betrifft.

Im Gegenteil!

Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass die, durchaus zu begrüßende, Rückkehr des Seeraben von einigen als die Rettung der deutschen Gesamtbiosphäre betrachtet wird.

Große Brutkolonien besiedeln mittlerweile wertvolle bis hochsensible Lebensräume, z. B. Bruchwälder.
Das Brutverhalten des Kormorans ist „latent aggressiv“.
Er schafft sich, u. a. durch permanente Bekotung seinen eigenen Lebensraum zur Aufzucht seines Nachwuchses.
Dieser Lebensraum ist für alle anderen Lebensgemeinschaften verloren.
Nistbäume und die Bodenvegetation alter Kolonien sehen aus wie nach ´nem nuklearen Erstschlag.

Wenn ein toter Baum die Horste nicht mehr trägt, wird umgezogen.
Das ist okay, so lange genügend Lebensraum für alle Arten zur Verfügung steht.

Ist das in der BRD, besonders in unseren NSG´s der Fall?

Man kann eine Art, oft wider besseren Wissens, nicht über eine andere heben.

Kleine, empfindliche und oft geheime Brutkolonien des Kranichs gingen durch, rapide wachsende Kormoranbestände unrettbar verloren.

Der Kormoran verdrängt...... wenn er in engen Lebensräumen in Massen auftritt.

Fakten, die gerne vergessen werden.

Das viele Versuche von Wiedereinbürgerungen, z. B. der Äsche in norddeutschen Niederungsflüssen, durch die Schwatten vereitelt wurden, ist sehr wohl bewiesen.

Große Jagdtrupps auf dem Wasser und kleine Restbestände von Fischen, fast alle mit charakteristischen Schnabelwunden bedeutet für mich:

„Mit rauchender Knarre in der Hand, über die Leiche gebeugt erwischt worden.“

Das Problem ist nur, dass kleine IG´s, ArG´s oder Clubs, die so ein Gewässer bewirtschaften, weder die Lobby und schon gar nicht die Mittel haben, medienwirksam auf die Schattenseiten des „Schwarzen Heiligen“ aufmerksam zu machen. 

Über den Sinn oder Unsinn eines Massenabschusses kann man streiten.
Die Maßnahme über die wir hier diskutieren ist die Folge von Ohren, die jahrelang taub waren.

Taub in eine einzige Richtung!

Nun ist das Fass übergelaufen und man greift massiv zu Pulver u. Blei.
Wenn man mal alle „Tendenzen“ und „Walt Disney-Syndrome“ aus o. g. Bericht weglässt und sich auf den Kern konzentriert und wenn das was dann übrigbleibt wirklich den Tatsachen entspricht, ist mein Fazit:

Über´s Knie gebrochen.
Schlecht organisiert.
Dilettantisch durchgeführt (Schlechte Schützen, zu wenig zuverlässige Hunde.)
Offensichtlich, wenn den Tatsachen entsprechend, unterlassene Nachsuchen.

Übel!

Wie weit die Jagdausübung zu im NSG juristisch zu betrachten ist, entzieht sich, in diesem Fall meiner Kenntnis.
Prinzipell verboten ist sie keineswegs.
Darüber ob der Abschuss in der gesetzlichen Setz, u. Brutzeit erfolgt ist, schweigt die Autorin/der Autor sich aus.

Es geht mir nicht um die Stückzahl!
Notwendiger Reduktionsabschuss heißt klotzen, nicht kleckern. Egal bei welcher Tierart.

Alles andere würde unverhältnismäßige Störungen oder Beeinträchtigungen bedeuten.


Für mich ist es, wieder mal, ein Paradebeispiel was einäugiger, dogmatischer Tierschutz erzeugt.
Einen Haufen toter Tiere,

Die Verantwortlichen haben dem Kormoran und vielen anderen Tieren, mit seiner Heiligsprechung keinen Gefallen getan.


Abschließend:

Wer immer noch von selbstregulierenden Mechanismen in der Natur, bezogen auf die BRD und den Schwatten spricht, sollte sich mal fragen, wie dieses Regulativ denn aussehen wird.

Reguliert werden die Kormorane auch irgendwann, wenn die Bestände weiter wachsen.

Vollautomatisch.

Dann stinken die Kolonien auch nach Aas.

Aber wahrscheinlich gibt´s dann genug Freiwillige die zufüttern.


----------



## angeltreff (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

chinook, Du pauschalisierts. Auch wenn das jetzt nichts mit dem Komeran zu tun hat, aber einiges kann ich nicht unwidersprochen lassen.

Was sind überhaupt "natürliche Artzusammensetzungen und -Verbreitungen" in einer seit Jahrhunderten manipulierten Natur? Wels und Zander z.B. wurde im Mittelalter in Mitteleuropa eingebürgert, Ursprungsgebiete sind Süd- und Osteuropa. Die Einbürgerung von Bachsaibling und Regenbogenforelle ist auch weit über ein Jahrhundert her. Letztere sind zugegebenermaßen starke "Verdränger", weshalb diese vielfach nicht mehr besetzt werden dürfen (zumindest in Fließgewässern).
Und ja, "lokale Unterarten" sind vielfach verdrängt wurden (allerdings nur bei Salmoniden), aber wie wissenschaftlichen Einstufungen sind teilweise ein Witz. In den letzten 300 Jahren hat es vielfach erst eine Aufteilung in Unterarten gegeben, bevor die nächste Generation wieder alles zu einer Art zusammengefasst hat. Das ging bei Salmoniden so weit, dass in den Alpen in jedem See eine eigene Unterart beschrieben wurde. 

Richtig ist auch, dass der NABU die Bürger informiert - leider eben teilweise sachlich und wissenschaftlich falsch - womit wir dann wieder bei der Ideologie sind. NABU ist so ein Verein, der nach dem Motto "Es darf keine Schützer neben mir geben" handelt. Ist ja auch klar, man müsste sich ja sonst die Spenden teilen. Und vor allem was von der Deutungshoheit abgeben ...

Du fragst was Fische zum Verschwinden bringt? Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Lachs, Stör ... es gibt zig verschwundene Arten und der Grund ist ja wohl auch allseits bekannt - Gewässerverbauungen und -verschmutzungen. Das es heute wieder in einigen Flüssen Lachse gibt ist wem zu verdanken? ... Siehste.

Und es kann schon sein, dass es keine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, die den Einfluss des Kormorans auf eine Fischpopulation beschreibt, gibt. Braucht man auch nicht, die Fakten liegen auf der Hand. Anzahl der Komorane plus Tagesbedarf an Nahrung gegenübergestellt zur Biomasse der Gewässer - fertig. Da brauchste keine 500.000 € teure Studie, ist eine simple Rechenaufgabe.

Tierschutz steht im Grundgesetz - richtig. Fische sind auch Tiere.



Quot capita tot census.


----------



## ChristophL (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Und es kann schon sein, dass es keine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, die den Einfluss des Kormorans auf eine Fischpopulation beschreibt, gibt. Braucht man auch nicht, die Fakten liegen auf der Hand. Anzahl der Komorane plus Tagesbedarf an Nahrung gegenübergestellt zur Biomasse der Gewässer - fertig. Da brauchste keine 500.000 € teure Studie, ist eine simple Rechenaufgabe.


 
Und das Ironische ist: So eine Rechnung schönt ganz massiv zum Komoran hin. Die toten Fische (angepickt) und zerstörten Lebensräume/Bäume (Kot) sind nämlich nicht drin... ebensowenig wie andere verdrängte Tierarten, zerstörte Nahrungsketten usw...

Dann Belege zu verlagen warum der Vogel ein Problem sein soll ist doch etwas *hüstel* was wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Mal wieder ne richtig gute Komorandebatte  #6 

Macht Spaß zu lesen, da bleibt ja eigendlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen,
außer:
Man gut das es das AB gibt und das die Interessen von Menschen die mit der Natur leben wollen hier knallhart vertreten werden.

R.R. :m


----------



## Jirko (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Quot capita tot census...


#6

+ @chinook: errare humanum est... und aus der ferne gesehen, ist alles schön ... ich versuche seit gut 1h zu verstehen, was du mit diesem thread bezwecken möchtest... habe und werde keine antwort finden... kopfschüttelnden gruß....


----------



## chinook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> #6
> 
> + @chinook: errare humanum est... und aus der ferne gesehen, ist alles schön ... ich versuche seit gut 1h zu verstehen, was du mit diesem thread bezwecken möchtest... habe und werde keine antwort finden... kopfschüttelnden gruß....



Ich dachte, dass die von mir zitierten Texte in einem Anglerboard Interesse finden. 

-chinook


----------



## Himmsel (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Über so etwas will hier keiner wirklich diskutieren.
Wenn doch, dann nur um andere mit seiner Meinung zu überzeugen.

Oder hat hier einer lesen können, wie man das Problem zur Zufriedenheit aller Seiten löst oder auch nur einen konstruktiven Anfang davon?

Es ist wie immer in der Politik.
Alle gegeneinander, weil sie vergessen haben, worum es eigentlich geht.
Wir werden so weitermachen, bis es nicht mehr weitergeht.


Zum Wohle der Menscheit, immer daran denken


----------



## angeltreff (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hat hier einer lesen können, wie man das Problem zur Zufriedenheit aller Seiten löst oder auch nur einen konstruktiven Anfang davon?


 

Fang doch einfach damit an.  Denn Du kommst ja aus der Gegend und kennst eventuell die Hintergründe. Wir nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Die Frage ist hier (nur begrenzt) lokal zu betrachten.

In meinen Augen geht es darum, ob man (grundsätzlich) glaubt das man durch Selbstregulierung eher etwas für die Natur insgesamt erreicht oder durch sinnvolles Management der Bitotope.

Wer daran glaubt, dass in der zersiedelten Bundesrepublik (oder anderen Industrie/Schwellenstaaten) sich selbst regulierende Biotope existieren können und allgemein die Nutzung der "Natur" und ihrer Ressourcen durch den Menschen verneint oder nur möglichst stark eingeschränkt sehen will, muss zwangsläufig zu dem Schluß kommen dass jede menschliche Einmischung dabei nur schaden kann.

Wer zu dem Schluß kommt, das in unseren zersiedelten und verbauten Landschaften sich selbst regulierende Biotope gar nicht mehr möglich sind, dabei auch noch die Nutzung der Natur und deren Ressourcen durch den Menschen bejaht, der wird zu dem Schluß kommen müssen, dass man zu einem sinnvollen Management kommen muss.

Die "Crux" dabei:
Die "Schützer" sprechen oft genug den "Nutzern" das moralische und ethische Recht ab, über ein sinnvolles Management (mit) zu entscheiden.

Die "Nutzer" unterstellen den "Schützern" oft "Realitätsferne", viel Engagemant aber wenig Fachkenntnisse, dazu dass viele "Schützerorganisationen" zu "Spendensammelvereinen" "verkommen" sind und dass deswegen für viele "Schützer" der Natur- und Artencshutz an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört, da man Spenden am besten mit Tieren sammeln kann, die der Spaziergänger auch sehen kann (Robben, Wale, Vögel etc.).

Lösung:
Kann man nur finden, wenn sich beide Gruppen (Schützer wie Nutzer) sich nicht gegenseitig als moralisch/ethisch minderwertig ansehen/bezeichnen und aus beiden "Lagern" die Fakten und Aktivitäten zusammen vorwärts getrieben werden, die im gemeinsamen Interesse liegen.
Das bedeutet aber auch und vor allem zuerst einmal in meinen Augen, das die "Schützer" anerkennen müssen, dass die Menschheit das Recht zur Nutzung der Natur hat. 
Dafür müssen dann die "Nutzer" auch anerkennen, dass diese Nutzung sinnvoll und in einem der Kulturlandsschaften angepassten Maße zu erfolgen hat.

Beispiel Kormoran:
Das Problem ist nicht der Kormoran an sich.
Das Problem ist, dass in unseren "regulierten und verbauten Gewässern" kaum ein Fisch eine Chance hat, einer Überpopulation von Kormoranen zu widerstehen.

Da kann man dann zum einen verfahren wie hier beschrieben (Reduktionsabschüsse), was aber nur eine temporäre Wirkung haben kann, denn solange Angler immer wieder Fische einsetzen, werden die Kormorane auch immer wieder Futter finden und sich entsprechend vermehren.

Also müssten beide Seiten daran arbeiten, dass möglichst viele Gewässer so zurückgebaut werden, dass die Fische auch bei Kormoranangriffen genügernd Rückzugsmöglichkeiten haben, damit nicht ganze Gewässer/Bestände in wenigen Tagen vernichtet werden können.

Dass dies darüberhinaus auch volkswirtschaftlich rentabel wäre, da durch solche Massnahmen auch der Hochwasserschutz deutlich verbessert werden würde, ist dabei ein "netter" Nebeneffekt.

Solange aber "Schützer" nur den Erhalt und möglichst ein Nutzungs/Jagd/Fangverbot einzelner Arten auf ihre Fahnen schreiben, werden Angler zwangsweise immer für eine möglichst starke Reduzierung wie zum Beispiel beim Kormoran drängen.


----------



## Himmsel (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich hatte eine Idee des NABU zitiert, die "naturgerecht" klang, nur schien sie für andere indiskutabel zu sein.



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist wenn Mensch ,wie NABU vorgeschlagen, Teilsystem Teich ändert und Vogel dadurch sich dezimiert?
> Der Ansatzpunkt ist das ausschlaggebende



Ich stelle grade fest, Thomas9904 hat das Welten besser gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Ich stelle grade fest, Thomas9904 hat das Welten besser gemacht.


Danke, freut einen doch auch mal, so ein Lob)


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Servus. Das Problem ist das es bei uns keine Natur mehr gibt. Alles wird verbaut geregelt und dezimiert. Jeder will alles für sich haben angefangen bei den Jägern Anglern und was weiß ich was es noch alles gibt. In der ganzen Donau gibts fast keine Laichplätze mehr für Nasen oder andere Fische und die Kraftwerke lasen die Fische nicht mehr aufsteigen. Dort wo der Mensch die natürlichen Feinde Ausgerottet hat dot muß nun zwangsläufig der Mensch eingreifen und das Aufkommen verschiedener Tierarten regeln. Wenns irgendwo zuviele Kormorane gibt gehört einfach eingegriffen. Wenns aber so geschieht wie beschrieben das die Jungvögel verhungern ist eindeutig etwas schiefgelaufen. Wenn gezielter Abschuß notwendig ist gehören die toten Tiere dann auch entsorgt und Jungvögel dann aber auch Geschossen bevor sie verhungern. Noch besser fände ich wenn gar nicht geschossen werden muß sondern durch gezielte Eientnahme aus den Nestern reguliert würde. Bei uns in Österreich standen jedenfalls schon einige Forellenzüchter vor dem Ruin wel ihnen Kormaorane die Teiche leerfraßen. Ebenso kanns einem Teichbesitzer auch ergehen wenn Fischotter die Teiche beschlagnahmen. Ich frage mich immer wieder wer den Teichbesitzern oder Gewässerbewirtschaftern den entstanden Schaden ersetzt da hört man auf einmal nichts mehr von den Vogelschützern. Mir kommt auch vor das die meisten Tierschutzorganisationen gar nicht auf Tierschutz sondern auf Spendengelder Geil sind. Ich habe selber einen Teich und gottseidank noch viel Natur angefangen von Schlangen bis Kröten und Eisvögel. Ich kann immer wieder zusehen wie mir die Eivögel Fische stiebitzen und würde niemals auf die Idee kommen diese zu verjagen weil die paar kleinen Fische vergönne ich ihnen nur wenn auf einmal 20 oder 30 Kormorane einfallen würden und mir meine Karpfen anfressen dann brauche ich keinen Behörde sondern baller die selber ab und verbuddel sie. Da schaut sogar der Jäger weg wenns soweit sein sollte. Sogar der Fischreiher denn ich vor kurzem bei mir gesehen hab ist mir egal der frisst ein paar Rotaugen oder Döbel und haut wieder ab nur die Kormorane bleiben solange bis alles leergefressen ist und haun erst dann wieder ab zum nächsten Teich.


----------



## Himmsel (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich immer wieder wer den Teichbesitzern oder Gewässerbewirtschaftern den entstanden Schaden ersetzt da hört man auf einmal nichts mehr von den Vogelschützern.



Wann hast Du bei den "Schützern" mal nachgelesen?
Ich hab gestern aus Interesse einfach mal nachgeschaut: Hier 
Der vorletzte Punkt betrifft Entschädigungen.


----------



## ChristophL (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Vorrangig sind staatliche Gelder aus den Haushalten der Landwirtschaftsminister jedoch zur Unterstützung der Extensivierung und ökologischen Bewirtschaftung von Fischzuchtanlagen bereitzustellen;


 
Klaro... der Staat soll es blechen. Und nur gewerbliche Betreiber, Privatbesitzer und Vereine gehen leer aus.

Ansonsten ist der Text absolut MAU, praktisch 0 Argumente und 100% Behauptungen.


----------



## Kalle25 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist der Text absolut MAU, praktisch 0 Argumente und 100% Behauptungen.



Das ist halt die bequeme Taktik: Unbewiesene Behauptungen aufstellen und dann mit den Fingern auf andere zeigen.

Eigentlich begrüße ich den Einsatz, den diese Vogelschützer im allgemeinen an den Tage legen. Ich akzeptiere jedoch nicht diesen lateranen Eifer, mit dem diese Herrschaften ihre Ausführungen zum Dogma erklären und alle anderen Interessensgruppen als nicht qualifiziert ansehen.

Mir persönlich wäre ein bernünftiger Meinungsaustausch mit anschließenden gemeinsamen Maßnahmen das Liebste, allerdings wird das wohl in Wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## chinook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro... der Staat soll es blechen. Und nur gewerbliche Betreiber, Privatbesitzer und Vereine gehen leer aus.



Aber selbstverständlich. Wieso sollte der Staat privaten nutzern öffentlicher und natürlicher Gewässer Schäden ersetzen, die durch eben die Natur hervorgerufen werden. Wo gibts denn sowas. 


			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist der Text absolut MAU, praktisch 0 Argumente und 100% Behauptungen.


Ich nehme an, dass Du ihn nicht richtig gelesen hast. Natürlich stellen Aufzählungen von Tatsachen in einem gewissen Sinne Behauptungen dar, aber wenn diese doch als common sense angenommen werden können ... Forderungen werden begründet und nicht einfach aufgestellt.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Texten halte ich diesen für gut balanciert. Es wäre schön, wenn  Angler auf diesem Niveau antworten könnten, so dass beide Seiten zusammen an der Findung einer Lösung arbeiten könnten.

-chinook


----------



## ChristophL (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Aber selbstverständlich. Wieso sollte der Staat privaten nutzern öffentlicher und natürlicher Gewässer Schäden ersetzen, die durch eben die Natur hervorgerufen werden. Wo gibts denn sowas.


 
Darum tut er es auch nicht und gibt die Komorane zum Abschuß frei. Der Komoran erfüllt nämlich keine Funktion die das Ökosystem verbessert und stabilisiert sondern tut das Gegenteil.



> Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Texten halte ich diesen für gut balanciert. Es wäre schön, wenn Angler auf diesem Niveau antworten könnten, so dass beide Seiten zusammen an der Findung einer Lösung arbeiten könnten.


 
Die Lösung ist sehr einfach: Der NABU pachtet sich Gewässer und Teichanlagen und kann dort soviele Komorane kultivieren wie er will... und jeder Pächter kann eben entscheiden ob er Komorane an seinen Teichanlagen duldet oder nicht.

Problem gelöst. Keine Komorane sterben aus und die Pächter können sich des Problems lokal annehmen.


----------



## angeltreff (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre schön, wenn Angler auf diesem Niveau antworten könnten, so dass beide Seiten zusammen an der Findung einer Lösung arbeiten könnten.



Diese Bemerkung halte ich für dreist.

Wer ideologisch vorurteilsfrei diesen NABU-Text liest ist verwundert. Wer vorbelastet ist hält diesen für gut ausbalanciert. Ich verspüre wenig Lust die dort vorhandenen falschen Behauptungen aufzuzählen, denn eine saubere Diskussion ist weder bei den Schützern noch - so scheint es mir - bei Dir möglich.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hi chinook,


> Wieso sollte der Staat privaten nutzern öffentlicher und natürlicher Gewässer Schäden ersetzen,


Weil er für die Auswirkung seiner Gesetze (hier Ruin) verantworlich ist....???


----------



## Himmsel (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@ angeltreff
Und darum zerstörst du die Diskusion? :q


----------



## Himmsel (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Darum tut er es auch nicht und gibt die Komorane zum Abschuß frei. Der Komoran erfüllt nämlich keine Funktion die das Ökosystem verbessert und stabilisiert sondern tut das Gegenteil.



Dann sei bloß froh, das die Natur das noch nicht mit uns getan hat


----------



## chinook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi chinook,
> 
> Weil er für die Auswirkung seiner Gesetze (hier Ruin) verantworlich ist....???



Wie soll bitte ein Privatmann ruiniert werden, wenn in irgendeinem Gewässer Fische gefressen werden? Ich bitte Dich.

-chinook


----------



## chinook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ideologisch vorurteilsfrei diesen NABU-Text liest ist verwundert. Wer vorbelastet ist hält diesen für gut ausbalanciert. Ich verspüre wenig Lust die dort vorhandenen falschen Behauptungen aufzuzählen, denn eine saubere Diskussion ist weder bei den Schützern noch - so scheint es mir - bei Dir möglich.



Ich lese drei Behauptungen und kein Argument.

-chinook


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ach chinook,

Wenn dem Privatmann oder Verein das eigene Gewässer leer gefressen wird , entsteht nun mal ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden. Und den sollte der Staat (er schützt ja per Gesetz den Vogel) ersetzen(Verursacherprinzip).


----------



## chinook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Ach chinook,
> 
> Wenn dem Privatmann oder Verein das eigene Gewässer leer gefressen wird , entsteht nun mal ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden. Und den sollte der Staat (er schützt ja per Gesetz den Vogel) ersetzen(Verursacherprinzip).



Mal ists "Ruin", mal entsteht Schaden. Was denn nun. Ich kann mich wirklich nur mit Standpunkten im Rahmen einer Diskussion auseinandersetzen, nicht hingegen mit Beiträgen, die einem nassen und zappelnden Fisch ähneln.

-chinook


----------



## uer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

hallo boardies,

habe erst jetzt diesen beitrag hier gelesen (*leider)* u. kann mich nur über die meisten beiträge wundern, 

*ich werde hier was schreiben, was mir bestimmt mehr wie ärger einbringen wird,*

*ich werde auch bewust ne abmahnung oder sogar einem ausschluß hier im board in kauf nehmen,*

*ich habe erst schnell die hier geschriebenen beiträge überflogen u. die passenden antworten auf die einzelnen beiträge werde ich nach u. nach hier geben, (chinook #h )*



zu dem einführungsartikel von chinook werde ich jetzt mal nichts sagen, sonst kommt mir das :v :v :v 

der einzige hier, der am dichtesten bei diesem angeblichen massaker, wohl wohnt ist *himmsel* u. wenn er wirklich dort wohnt wo ers angegeben hat müsste er das problem mehr wie kennen,

*ich wohne an dem gewässer, *wo dieses " abscheuliche " tun passiert ist, 

um euch mal einen kurzen einblick zu geben, was hier wirklich passiert ist werde ich heute abend mal nur einige eckdaten schreiben,

- es wurden erst mal *mehr* als 4000 stk jungkormorane geschossen #6 |stolz: ich u. |schild-g an die jäger,

- es leben deutlich *mehr als 10 000 stk* alttiere bei uns am stettiner haff in dieser kolonie

- in jedem nest waren *ca. 2 jungvögel* 

- macht nochmals *10 000 stk* von diesen fischvernichtungsmaschinen

- macht zusammen *20 000 fressmaschinen,* 

jeder vogel braucht wirklich minimum *500g fisch pro tag* (ist wissenschaftlich belegt) und nu rechne ich mal 

*20 000x500g = 10 000kg:1000kg(1t)= 10t pro tag* 

*10t x 365 tage =* wenn ich mich jetzt zu späten stunde nicht verrechnet habe, *sind es 3650t pro jahr, *diese summe an fisch fangen unsere fischer nicht mal im geringsten im jahr

und das verträgt kein gewässer mit der zeit u. diese zeit ist jetzt abgelaufen 
- die grünen/vogelschützer :v haben immer behauptet 3000 vögel insgesammt gibt es bei uns - sch...e - sag ich da nur

so nun wern wir mal für heute schluß machen, sonst kann ich die nacht nicht richtig |schlaf:weil ich mich so |splat: habe

:s


----------



## uer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

ich noch mal,

bin so aufgekratzt, 

ich lese mir jetzt mal die einselnen beiträge doch noch durch u. habe schon mal gleich einen gefunden auf welchen ich antworten möchte 


			
				franz 16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, was soll man dazu sagen ?
> 
> Wir kennen jetzt eine Seite - ich würde gerne mal die andere hören bevor ich jemanden verurteile.


 
du wirst die andere seite höhren, franz, ich bin wie schon angekündigt die andere seite 

:s


----------



## Himmsel (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Mal so nebenbei, ich dachte es geht um eine Lösung des Problemes an sich mit der alle glücklich sind|kopfkrat
Kommen jetzt Schuldzuweisungen, Standpunkte e.t.z.?

Ich will auch nicht wissen wieviele Hunde auf Usedom "*******n" und wieviel 40 Tonner das dann wären


----------



## Marcus van K (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Das es viele Vögel sind, war mir klar, aber soviele?
Bei dieser Masse von Nahrungsbedarf, wird es sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch die letzte Flosse erbeutet wurde! #d


----------



## Himmsel (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Dann solltest Du auch bedenken, was wir so fressen und das es Länder gibt in denen mehr Schweine als Menschen leben.

Aber auch das hilft nicht bei der Diskusion.


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@Himmsel 
chinook sagt es sind 4000 Alttiere und uer sagt es sind 10000 Alttiere, da werd ich jawohl noch ohne einen Löhsungsvorschlag zu haben, was zu sagen dürfen, oder was?


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da kann sich das Land, wie es auch heissen mag, ja über ihren Schweinebestandt freuen!

Wir können ja unser Hobby an den Nagel hängen, Kaufen den Fisch nur noch aus Farmen, wo kein Kormoran rankommt und alle sind zufrieden!

Das wäre zb. eine!!! Die meinerseits aber nicht ernst ist!


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Wir können ja unser Hobby an den Nagel hängen, Kaufen den Fisch nur noch aus Farmen, wo kein Kormoran rankommt und alle sind zufrieden!


 
Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht - mir aber verkniffen. Damit eine Vogelart soweit anwachsen darf, dass ganze Bestände ausgerottet werden soll Fisch nun in Massentierhaltung produziert werden.

Aber genau das vertreten einige der Naturschützer... Subventionen für die kommerzielle Fischzucht damit der Komoran die Gewässer ausradieren darf...


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Das es viele Vögel sind, war mir klar, aber soviele?
> Bei dieser Masse von Nahrungsbedarf, wird es sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch die letzte Flosse erbeutet wurde!



Dann ist ja die Lösung wirklich schnell in Sicht. Dann ist der See ja innerhalb von Tagen leergefressen und die Kormorane verschwinden oder verhungern. Dann würde sich ja wenigstens _ein_ mal zeigen, dass die Vorraussagen, dass die Kormorane _alle_ Fische fressen, bis keine mehr da sind bewahrheiten und die Angler hätten endlich ein empirisches Argument.

Ich seh dem erwartungsvoll entgegen.

-chinook


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> @Himmsel
> chinook sagt es sind 4000 Alttiere und uer sagt es sind 10000 Alttiere, da werd ich jawohl noch ohne einen Löhsungsvorschlag zu haben, was zu sagen dürfen, oder was?



So langsam wirds - mit Verlaub - lächerlich. Ich hab gar nix gesagt, bezüglich der Anzahl der Tiere. So wird hier also diskutiert. Au man ...

-chinook


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht - mir aber verkniffen. Damit eine Vogelart soweit anwachsen darf, dass ganze Bestände ausgerottet werden soll Fisch nun in Massentierhaltung produziert werden.
> 
> Aber genau das vertreten einige der Naturschützer... Subventionen für die kommerzielle Fischzucht damit der Komoran die Gewässer ausradieren darf...



Hast Du für diese Behauptung auch nur einen Beleg? Wenn dem so wäre, er würde mich _wirklich_ interessieren.
Wenn Du hingegen keinen Beleg hast ... dann könnte man versucht sein, Dich dazu aufzufordern, den betreffenden Satz zu löschen ...

-chinook


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

In Europa waren mal Bären und Wölfe heimisch, die sich als Nahrungskonkurenten darstellten! Unsere Vorfahren, haben sie so dezimiert, dass sie nicht mehr vorkommen bzw. fast ausgerottet wurden. 
Was ist den dabei, wenn der Mensch auch dieses mal wieder eingreift?


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@chinook
du hast zitiert das nach den angaben der Jäger *2856* junge Kormorane geschossen bzw. erlegt wurden


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> In Europa waren mal Bären und Wölfe heimisch, die sich als Nahrungskonkurenten darstellten! Unsere Vorfahren, haben sie so dezimiert, dass sie nicht mehr vorkommen bzw. fast ausgerottet wurden.
> Was ist den dabei, wenn der Mensch auch dieses mal wieder eingreift?



Weder Bären (hauptsächlich vegetarisch) noch Wölfe (hauptsächlich Kleinsäuger) sind Nahrungskonkurrenten des Menschen. Super Beispiele, gut recherchiert, sauber argumentiert.
Aber die Naturschützer ...
Der Wolf ist übrigends gegenwärtig dabei, Deutschland wiederzubesiedeln. Dabei geniesst er Schutz und verschiedene Massnahmen, die ihn unterstützen (Wolf Management Plan). Dass der Bär nicht wiedereingebürgert wird liegt allein daran, dass es schlicht keinen Lebensraum für ihn in Deutschland mehr gibt. 
Der Luchs (sicher nicht weniger Nahrungskonkurrent des Menschen) ist in den letzten Jahren erfolgreich in verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands ausgewildert worden (z.B. im Harz). 

-chinook


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> @chinook
> du hast zitiert das nach den angaben der Jäger *2856* junge Kormorane geschossen bzw. erlegt wurden



Genau. Zitiert. Gesagt hat es ein anderer ...

-chinook


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du für diese Behauptung auch nur einen Beleg? Wenn dem so wäre, er würde mich _wirklich_ interessieren.
> Wenn Du hingegen keinen Beleg hast ... dann könnte man versucht sein, Dich dazu aufzufordern, den betreffenden Satz zu löschen ...
> 
> -chinook


 
Der NABU fordert doch die kommerzielle Fischzucht zu entschädigen für den Komoranschaden, der Rest soll ja keine Entschädigung erhalten... was heißt das wohl vor der Problematik, dass die Fischbestände Komoranbedingt massiv absinken ?

Denk mal drüber nach was da unter anderem von dir indirekt gefordert wurde !


----------



## havkat (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Vorsicht chinook!



> Weder Bären (hauptsächlich vegetarisch) noch Wölfe (hauptsächlich Kleinsäuger) sind Nahrungskonkurrenten des Menschen.



Nicht pauschalisieren, immer schön den Lebensraum und die Jahreszeit im Auge beahlten. 

Natürlich *sind* Bär, Wolf und Luchs keine Nahrungskonkurrenten des Menschen mehr.
Da müssten wir dann in die Jäger u. Sammlergemeinschaften oder zu den ersten sesshaften, landwirtschaftlichen Kulturen zurückkehren.

Und datt wolln wir ja nich, oder?


----------



## oknel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht chinook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
passieren wirds trotzdem bald   

mfg


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Der NABU fordert doch die kommerzielle Fischzucht zu entschädigen für den Komoranschaden, der Rest soll ja keine Entschädigung erhalten... was heißt das wohl vor der Problematik, dass die Fischbestände Komoranbedingt massiv absinken ?
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach was da unter anderem von dir indirekt gefordert wurde !



Natürlich soll die kommerzielle Fischzucht entschädigt werden. Analog zu Entschädigungen, die Landwirten bei Gänsefrass, analog zu Entschädigungen, die der Schafswirtschaft durch Wölfe gezahlt werden. Immer war dabei auch der Naturschutz Anwalt des wirtschaftlich Geschädigten, sofern dessen Lebensgrundlage betroffen war. So wie es jetzt im Fall der Kormorane und der gewerblichen Fischwirtschaft passiert.

Für Die Aussage 

"Damit eine Vogelart soweit anwachsen darf, dass ganze Bestände ausgerottet werden soll Fisch nun in Massentierhaltung produziert werden."

warte ich immer noch auf den Beleg ...

-chinook


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht chinook!
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht pauschalisieren, immer schön den Lebensraum und die Jahreszeit im Auge beahlten.



Ich weiss sehr wohl, dass (und auch wie) sich der Nahrungsbedarf bei diesen Arten jahreszeitlich verändert. Ich bin von Wölfen und Bären in Mitteleuropa ausgegangen. Untersuchungen über den genauen Anteil an der Nahrung habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand.

Worum es mir ging: Die Beispiele eignen sich eher zur Widerlegung als zur Untermauerung der o.g. Aussage ...

-chinook


----------



## Hummer (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Immerhin gibst Du ja zu, dass es einen nennenswerten Schaden gibt, den diese Vögel anrichten, da ansonsten die kommerzielle Fischzucht nicht entschädigt werden müßte. Da der Kormoran wohl kaum einen Unterschied zwischen kommerziell bewirtschafteten und von Anglern genutzten Gewässern macht, entsteht UNS als Anglern also auch ein Schaden. Wobei viele von Fischern bewirtschaftete Gewässer auch beangelt werden. Ich will aber keine Entschädigung, ich will angeln. :q Und deshalb bin ich für eine kontrollierte Dezimierung der Kormoranbestände, die der Art das Überleben ermöglicht und Entschädigungen überflüssig macht, ganz einfach.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich bin normalerweise ein recht ruhiger Vertreter meiner Art und es dauert lange, bis mir die Hutschnur reißt...

@Chinook:
Ich habe diesen ganzen Mist hier jetzt mal durchgelesen und ich bin ehrlich enttäuscht... Wenn DU Dich vielleicht erinnerst, haben wir beide uns im AB Chat mal wunderbar unterhalten und ich habe Dir damals gesagt, daß Du von Zeit zu Zeit wirklich heftig provozierend rüberkommst, Du versprachst damals mal darüber nachzudenken... Anscheind hast Du dies nicht getan oder es hat nicht lange gewirkt...

Warum fängst Du ein derart sensibles Thema (welches, da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung, in einem Anglerboard durchaus interessant ist.) mit Zitaten von einer NABU oder "SonstwasFürRadikaleNaturschützerInternetseite" an??? Warum nicht mit einem Wissenschaftlichen Bericht???

Ich halte Dich nicht für so dämlich, daß Du nicht ahnen könntest, daß Du mit dieser "Methode" bei anderen anecken könntest!? Und warum zum Teufel sind es bei Dir IMMER die gleichen Themen??

Im Chat hast Du mich damals gefragt, warum Dich einige hier im Board für einen verkappten radikalen Naturschützer halten... Die Antwort habe ich Dir damals gegeben und wenn Du nur 2 Minuten nachdenkst, müsste Dir die Antwort eigentlich selbst einfallen...
So provozierend wie Du auftrittst, sollte Dich keine Anfeindung von einigen Seiten wundern!

Mensch Chinook, denk doch mal nach, was bringt es Dir, wenn sich andere immerzu mit Dir anlegen und streiten? Stehst Du drauf? Manchmal könnte man es fast vermuten...

Denk mal drüber nach, ich weiß zwar selbst nicht warum, aber ich hab noch immer Hoffnung... die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt...


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin gibst Du ja zu, dass es einen nennenswerten Schaden gibt, den diese Vögel anrichten, da ansonsten die kommerzielle Fischzucht nicht entschädigt werden müßte.



Nein, ich geb gar nix zu. Ich hab ja auch gar nichts behauptet bisher.

Aber wo wir bei der Meinung sind: Ich bin dafür, dass auf der Grundlage von Erkenntnissen (Anzahl Vögel, verzehrte Fischmenge/Vogel, Anzahl verletzter Fische pro Einheit gefressener, Redproduktionsrate, ökologisch sinnvolle Fischabundanz, Nahrungsspektrum der Kormorane, ...), die mit wissenschaftlichen Prinzipien gewonnen sind, eine Diskussion geführt wird und ein Konsens erreicht. 

Bisher habe ich Angler immer nur auf der Basis keiner oder falscher Zahlen (im Sinne von "nicht wissenschaftlich erhoben" oder gar sachlich falscher) argumentieren sehen. Sollte dies anders sein: ich bin der Erste, der es honorierte und mich über die Diskussionsbeiträge freute. Hier in diesem Strang habe ich davon allerdings nicht viel gesehen. Dafür um so mehr Unterstellungen usw. 

-chinook


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]"Der momentan in Europa am meisten vorkommende Kormoran, der chinesische Fischerkormoran( carbo sinensis), wurde ca. zwischen 1600 und 1700 von den Holländern aus ihren asiatischen Kolonien eingführt, um in Europa damit zu fischen. Dieses Vorhaben wurde aber bald aufgegeben.."

Soviel zur Herkunft. Der Kormoran ist also ein nicht heimischer Vogel der sich mangels nat. Feinde gut ausbreiten konnte. Mittlerweile hat die Kormoranpopulation dramatische Ausdehnung angenommen.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, s******* auf unsere heimische Tier und Pflanzenwelt, wo doch der Anblick dieses majestetischen und beeindruckend jagenden Gastes für alles entschädigt. 

@Forum: dont feed the trolls!
Der "Kollege " Chinook als echter Gutmensch und Ökologe tritt doch immer solche Threads los..

[/font]


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Aus dem FF-Forum: #6

Vorbereitung: 
Den Kormoran durch das Federkleid in der Brustmitte von oben nach unten bis zum Fleisch aufschneiden und die Haut mit den Federn seitwärts abziehen. 
Die Brust im selben Schnitt mit dem Sägemesser durchtrennen. Nun beide Hälften mit der Tranchierschere oder einer Astschere herausschneiden. 
Als nächsten die Haut an den Schenkeln abziehen und die Schlegel herausschneiden.
Je frischer der Vogel, desto besser lässt sich die Haut abziehen. 
An den Brüstchen und Schlegeln das Fett entfernen, säubern und dann beizen. 
Dazu eine Mischung von 60 % Salz und 40 % Zucker und etwas Kardamom verwenden.
Anschließend reichlich mit Gewürzen (Herbes de Provence) und etwas Rosmarin bestreuen. 
Das Ganze dann 5 tage an einem kühlen Ort lagern und gelegentlich wenden. 
Nach den fünften Tag einen guten Rotwein dazugießen und weitere 2 Tage stehen lassen. Das Fleisch muss vollkommen bedeckt sein. 
Räuchern: 
Am 7. Tag die Teile entnehmen und abtropfen lassen. Die Gewürze bitte nicht entfernen. 
Etwa 75 Minuten bei 100°C räuchern. 
Das geräucherte Fleisch lässt sich mit einem scharfen Filetmesser in sehr dünne Scheiben schneiden und eignet sich z.B. zum Garnieren von Salaten - und vor allem schmeckt es hervorragend. 

(Rezept von Horst Müller, Landesfischereiverband Baden e.V.) 


2.
Kormoran auf Schottische Art 

Rezept für 6 Personen 

Zutaten: 
Die Brüste von 2 Kormoranen 
300 g geräucherter durchwachsener Speck 
2 Zwiebeln 
1 Stange Sellerie 
6 zerstoßene Wacholderbeeren 
Salz 
Pfeffer aus der Mühle 
2 Tassen Hühnerbrühe 
2 Tassen Marinade 
Süße Sahne 
1 Schuss Whisky 
Gänseschmalz 
150 g Rollgerste 
je ½ Bund Petersilie 
je ½ Bund frischer Majoran 

Marinade: 
½ Liter Rotwein, 4 EL Olivenöl, 1 Zwiebel, 1 Karotte, je ½ Bund frischer Majoran, einige Pfefferkörner, 1 Zehe Knoblauch 

Zubereitung: 
Die Brüste der Kormorane auslösen und in eine Schüssel geben. Das Gemüse für die Marinade in Scheiben schneiden und mit allen Zutaten kurz aufkochen lassen. Die Marinade abkühlen lassen, über die Kormoranbrüste gießen, zudecken und 48 Stunden ziehen lassen. Den Speck in Streifen schneiden und mit etwas Gänseschmalz in einem Schmortopf anbraten, dann auf Küchenkrepp abtropfen lassen und zur Seite stellen. 
Die Brüste in Stücke schneiden und in dem gleichen Fett anbraten. Die Zwiebeln und die Selleriestange in Scheiben schneiden und dazugeben zusammen mit der Petersilie und dem Majoran. 
Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Wacholder würzen, mit Marinade und Brühe löschen und zugedeckt zweieinhalb bis drei Stunden ziehen lassen, bis das Fleisch fast zart genug ist. 
Die Gerste waschen, dazugeben und das Gericht fertig garen. Nach und nach Brühe dazugießen, die Petersilie und den Majoran entfernen, die Speckstreifen wieder dazugeben, die Sauce mit Sahne abschmecken und einen Schuss Whisky dazugeben. 
Dazu Kartoffelkroketten und grüne Bohnen servieren. Als Wein passt Spätburgunder Rotwein. 


[/font]


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Steffen,



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin normalerweise ein recht ruhiger Vertreter meiner Art und es dauert lange, bis mir die Hutschnur reißt...
> 
> @Chinook:
> Ich habe diesen ganzen Mist hier jetzt mal durchgelesen und ich bin ehrlich enttäuscht... Wenn DU Dich vielleicht erinnerst, haben wir beide uns im AB Chat mal wunderbar unterhalten und ich habe Dir damals gesagt, daß Du von Zeit zu Zeit wirklich heftig provozierend rüberkommst, Du versprachst damals mal darüber nachzudenken... Anscheind hast Du dies nicht getan oder es hat nicht lange gewirkt...
> ...



Ganz einfach. Weil ich zu dem Vorfall nichts anderes hatte. Sobald ich weitere Infos hatte, habe ich die hier gepostet. Wenn es weiteres gibt (zum Beispiel vom Fortgang der Anzeigen, zum Beispiel eine mir zur Kenntnis gelangte weitere Stellungnahme des Ministers, der die Aktion ja genehmigt hatte - ich werde sie hier posten. Ich habe ja ganz bewusst die Texte für sich stehen lassen und nicht kommentiert.


			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte Dich nicht für so dämlich, daß Du nicht ahnen könntest, daß Du mit dieser "Methode" bei anderen anecken könntest!? Und warum zum Teufel sind es bei Dir IMMER die gleichen Themen??



Zum einen sind es bei mir dieses Thema, weil ich ornithologische Mailing-Listen lese und eben über solche Sachen stolpere. Ich ging davon aus, dass diese Angelegenheit höhere Wellen in der Öffentlichkeit schlagen würde und dachte, in einem Anglerboard wären diese Informationen rechtzeitig willkommen. Dass kaum einer hier sich für meine Meinung interessiert, dass fast jeder mir Ansichten unterstellt, die ich nie getätigt habe - nun, das liegt nicht an meinen Aussagen.


			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Chat hast Du mich damals gefragt, warum Dich einige hier im Board für einen verkappten radikalen Naturschützer halten... Die Antwort habe ich Dir damals gegeben und wenn Du nur 2 Minuten nachdenkst, müsste Dir die Antwort eigentlich selbst einfallen...
> So provozierend wie Du auftrittst, sollte Dich keine Anfeindung von einigen Seiten wundern!


Hauptsächlich fühlen sich hier wohl welche provoziert von Aussagen, die ich nie getätigt habe.
Das kann ich nun wirklich nicht verhindern. Und - ich sehe gar nicht ein, warum ich aktiv einem Eindruck entgegentreten sollte, der nicht aus meinen Aussagen sondern aus der Verwechselung von Dingen bei anderen passiert. Ich gehe zunächst immer davon aus, dass mein Gesprächspartner intelligent genug ist, meine Aussagen so zu verstehen, wie sie gemacht sind. Ich gehe davon aus, wenngleich ich zugeben muss, (hier) doch anderes gelernt zu haben ... 



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Chinook, denk doch mal nach, was bringt es Dir, wenn sich andere immerzu mit Dir anlegen und streiten? Stehst Du drauf? Manchmal könnte man es fast vermuten...
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach, ich weiß zwar selbst nicht warum, aber ich hab noch immer Hoffnung... die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt...



Steffen. Es ist nicht mein Ziel zu streiten. Mein Ziel ist eine sachliche Diskussion. Mein Ziel ist auch eine auf Erkenntnissen beruhende Regelung der Kormanangelegenheit. Mein Ziel ist es, dass nicht Populisumus und Egoismus zu den Regelungen führen. Gut. Dafür bin ich bereit zu streiten. Fürwahr. Aber immer (so hoffe ich doch) sachlich.

Gruss

-chinook


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Chinook:
Genau die Tatsache, daß Du die texte aus den Mailinglisten UNKOMMENTIERT einstellst provoziert... Denn von einem intelligenten Menschen ERWARTE ich eigentlich, daß er in einem Forum SEINE MEINUNG sagt (Was Du an anderer Stelle auch tust, daß streite ich auch nicht ab!) und nicht einfach aus anderen Foren und Mailinglisten kommentarlos zitiert, diese Veröffentlichungen ausgerechnet von bekannt Anglerfeindlichen Organisationen einfach einstellt (Zur Diskussion einstellt, was prinzipiell richtig ist, nur sollte auch der Threadersteller solche Publikationen als ERSTER kommentieren, sprich die Diskussion eröffnen)

Und warum IMMER der Kormoran?? Warum nicht mal den Eisvogel, der ist WIRKLICH gefärdet auch wenn man mittlerweile öfter welche sieht... Aber nein, immer ist es der Kormoran... irgendwie hast an dem nen Narren gefressen...


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica]"Der momentan in Europa am meisten vorkommende Kormoran, der chinesische Fischerkormoran( carbo sinensis), wurde ca. zwischen 1600 und 1700 von den Holländern aus ihren asiatischen Kolonien eingführt, um in Europa damit zu fischen. Dieses Vorhaben wurde aber bald aufgegeben.."




Bitte nicht wieder diesen Schwachsinn. Angler tun sich wirklich keinen Gefallen, wenn sie derart sachunkundig argumentieren.
Richtig ist:
"Der Kormoran lebt seit dem Ende der Würm-Eiszeit (vor etwa 12.000 Jahren) in Nord- und Mitteleuropa. Knochenfunde aus steinzeitlichen, keltischen, römischen und frühmittelalterlichen Ausgrabungen machen deutlich, dass der Kormoran eine beliebte Beute der damaligen Jäger war."


			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel zur Herkunft. Der Kormoran ist also ein nicht heimischer Vogel der sich mangels nat. Feinde gut ausbreiten konnte. Mittlerweile hat die Kormoranpopulation dramatische Ausdehnung angenommen.



S.o.


			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch der Meinung, s******* auf unsere heimische Tier und Pflanzenwelt, wo doch der Anblick dieses majestetischen und beeindruckend jagenden Gastes für alles entschädigt.
> 
> @Forum: dont feed the trolls!
> Der "Kollege " Chinook als echter Gutmensch und Ökologe tritt doch immer solche Threads los..





			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> [/font]



Werden wir nun persönlich?

-chinook


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Chinook:
> Genau die Tatsache, daß Du die texte aus den Mailinglisten UNKOMMENTIERT einstellst provoziert... Denn von einem intelligenten Menschen ERWARTE ich eigentlich, daß er in einem Forum SEINE MEINUNG sagt (Was Du an anderer Stelle auch tust, daß streite ich auch nicht ab!) und nicht einfach aus anderen Foren und Mailinglisten kommentarlos zitiert, diese Veröffentlichungen ausgerechnet von bekannt Anglerfeindlichen Organisationen einfach einstellt (Zur Diskussion einstellt, was prinzipiell richtig ist, nur sollte auch der Threadersteller solche Publikationen als ERSTER kommentieren, sprich die Diskussion eröffnen)


Aus der Tatsache, dass ich nicht kommentiert habe, kannst Du doch wohl kaum schliessen, dass ich provozieren wollte. Ich habe gerade _nicht_ kommentiert, um nicht meine Meinung, sondern den Sachverhalt hier zu publizieren. 


			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum IMMER der Kormoran?? Warum nicht mal den Eisvogel, der ist WIRKLICH gefärdet auch wenn man mittlerweile öfter welche sieht... Aber nein, immer ist es der Kormoran... irgendwie hast an dem nen Narren gefressen...



Es ist der Kormoran, weil gegenwärtig bei diesem Abschüsse gefordert werden. In den 70er-Jahren wärs der Graureiher ("Fischreiher") gewesen. Dort war die Diskussion ähnlich agressiv und ähnlich vom Sachunverstand geprägt (Wie viel Fisch frisst ein Fischreiher täglich).
Der Eisvogel ist ja wohl kaum ein Problem (wenngleich auch der schon von Teichbesitzern bejagt worden ist).

-chinook


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Btw..
Wenn ich keine gesicherten, fundierten Erkenntnisse habe, sondern nur Propagandamaterial von (wie eben bereits geschrieben) bekannt Anglerfeindlichen, ja teilweise sogar Menschenverachtenden Tierschutz und Naturschutzorganisationen habe, dann erwatre ich von einem intelligenten Menschen, daß er solchen Populismus nicht noch weiter verbreitet...

Natur und Tierschutz MUSS sein, da wird KEINER hier gegen intervenieren und an einigen Stellen klappt sogar die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Anglern, Naturschützern und weiteren Interessengruppen, wir haben in unserem Angelverein sogar Vogelschützer! und das Zusammenspiel funktioniert super (Gemeinsames Vereinsheim usw.) Warum funktioniert es im Kleinen und im Großen wird ein Krieg daraus?? Die Antwort ist ganz einfach:
Weil da eine Menge Geld im Spiel ist und Funktionäre nur noch Ihrer "Berufsbezeichnung" folgen, nämlich zu "funktionieren" und sich immer weiter von der Realität entfernen!


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Aus dem FF-Forum: #6
> 
> Vorbereitung:
> Den Kormoran durch das Federkleid in der Brustmitte von oben nach unten bis zum Fleisch aufschneiden und die Haut mit den Federn seitwärts abziehen.
> ...



Klingen zwar gut die Rezepte. Aber was leistet der Beitrag in sachlicher Hinsicht an dieser Stelle?
Sollte niemand sonst darauf verweisen, dass er allein den Charakter einer Provokation hat, so tue ich es hiermit. Steffen?

-chinook


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> um nicht meine Meinung, sondern den Sachverhalt hier zu publizieren.


Entschuldige Chinook, das ist ja wohl lächerlich... Wie willst Du denn den TATSÄCHLICHEN SACHVERHALT publizieren, wenn Dir nur Puplikationen von radikalen Natur/Tierschützern zur Verfügung stehen? Publiziert hast Du nämlich nur deren Veröffentlichungen, da kann von Sachverhalt ja wohl nicht die rede sein!


----------



## Agalatze (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

hehe der chinook immer mit seinen kormoranen :m
aus dem thema halte ich mich ansonsten lieber raus,
ist mir zu brenzlich. hier auf unserer ecke gibt es sehr wenige dieser vögel, somit stören sie mich nicht. in anderen regionen sieht das allerdings sehr heftig aus-da kann ich die leute dann gut verstehen wenn sie was gegen diese vögel haben. ist im grunde wie mit tauben.-die nerven auch wenn sie übermäßig viel sind.
seht das alle nicht so eng. und immer dran denken-für jeden bösen beitrag hier wird chinook wieder einen baum für die kormorane pflanzen :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Klingen zwar gut die Rezepte. Aber was leistet der Beitrag in sachlicher Hinsicht an dieser Stelle?
> Sollte niemand sonst darauf verweisen, dass er allein den Charakter einer Provokation hat, so tue ich es hiermit. Steffen?
> 
> -chinook


Natürlich provoziert der Beitrag, aber "Wie es in den Wald hinein schallt, so schallt es auch hinaus..."

Du hast mit der veröffentlichung mit der Publikation der Vogelschützer (die wie eben geschrieben nicht den Sachverhalt darstellt, sondern eine einseitige Berichterstattung ist) mit der Provokation begonnen


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw..
> Wenn ich keine gesicherten, fundierten Erkenntnisse habe, sondern nur Propagandamaterial von (wie eben bereits geschrieben) bekannt Anglerfeindlichen, ja teilweise sogar Menschenverachtenden Tierschutz und Naturschutzorganisationen habe, dann erwatre ich von einem intelligenten Menschen, daß er solchen Populismus nicht noch weiter verbreitet...


Der Beitrag, den ich ursprünglich hier zitiert habe, ist der Beitrag einer schockierten Dame, die schildert, was sie gesehen hat. Da ist nix a priori anglerfeindliches drin. Höchstens unter dem Eindruck des Beobachteten. 


			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Natur und Tierschutz MUSS sein, da wird KEINER hier gegen intervenieren und an einigen Stellen klappt sogar die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Anglern, Naturschützern und weiteren Interessengruppen, wir haben in unserem Angelverein sogar Vogelschützer! und das Zusammenspiel funktioniert super (Gemeinsames Vereinsheim usw.) Warum funktioniert es im Kleinen und im Großen wird ein Krieg daraus?? Die Antwort ist ganz einfach:
> Weil da eine Menge Geld im Spiel ist und Funktionäre nur noch Ihrer "Berufsbezeichnung" folgen, nämlich zu "funktionieren" und sich immer weiter von der Realität entfernen!


Ich bin bezüglich der Zusammenarbeit von Naturschützern und Anglern anderer Ansicht als Du. Aber lass uns das bitte aus diesem Thread heraushalten. Woanders gerne und immer. 

-chinook


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Na Aga #h
Wie das Bäumchen heißt was er pflanzt is' mir wurscht, aber ein paar mehr Bäume könnte es in unserem Land schon geben, die würden auch die gewässer zuwachsen lassen und der Kormoran hätte weniger Chancen bei der Jagd


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige Chinook, das ist ja wohl lächerlich... Wie willst Du denn den TATSÄCHLICHEN SACHVERHALT publizieren, wenn Dir nur Puplikationen von radikalen Natur/Tierschützern zur Verfügung stehen? Publiziert hast Du nämlich nur deren Veröffentlichungen, da kann von Sachverhalt ja wohl nicht die rede sein!



Sag mal. Ich war doch nicht selber vor Ort. Ich hatte keine andere Quelle als die zitierte. Wie soll ich denn (korrekt) berichten, wenn ich nicht zitiere? Lieber wäre mir wirklich anderes gewesen. Zahlen, Sachlage, Rechtslage. Und um nicht den einen Beitrag zu stark werden zu lassen habe ich das, was ich fand auch eingestellt. 
Dass hier nicht die Gegenseite viel schreibt erklärt sich doch klar aus dem Vorfall. Da ist offenbar gegen einen ganzen Strauss von Gesetzen verstossen worden. 

-chinook


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beitrag, den ich ursprünglich hier zitiert habe, ist der Beitrag einer schockierten Dame, die schildert, was sie gesehen hat. Da ist nix a priori anglerfeindliches drin. Höchstens unter dem Eindruck des Beobachteten.
> 
> Ich bin bezüglich der Zusammenarbeit von Naturschützern und Anglern anderer Ansicht als Du. Aber lass uns das bitte aus diesem Thread heraushalten. Woanders gerne und immer.
> 
> -chinook


Den ursprünglich zitierten Beitrag halte ich beim durchlesen für Propagandamaterial von Extremisten, jeder kann einen solchen "Erlebnisbericht" schreiben auch ohne es wirklich erlebt zu haben... Vor allem der "Grausame" Graureiher hat mich zum "Schenkelklopfen" gebracht, wer sowas als grausam bezeichnet (sollte es denn wirklich so passiert sein) ist so dermaßen weit weg von der Natur, daß er/sie einem leid tun kann.

Aber wieso die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Naturschützern und Anglern hier rauslassen? Zumal ich mich in meiner Eigenschaft als Angler als Naturschützer betrachte (natürlich betrachte ich mich auch als "Naturnutzer", denn würde ich die Natur nicht nutzen, müsste ich elendig verhungern... und wenn ich mal ins Gras gebissen habe, dann "nutzt" die Natur mich, indem sie meine sterblichen Überreste kompostiert und wieder in den natürlichen Kreislauf aufnimmt!)
Die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Anglern und Naturschützern hat direkt mit dem Thema Kormoran zu tun, deshalb sehe ich nicht ein, daß man das hier rauslassen sollte...


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal. Ich war doch nicht selber vor Ort. Ich hatte keine andere Quelle als die zitierte. Wie soll ich denn (korrekt) berichten, wenn ich nicht zitiere? Lieber wäre mir wirklich anderes gewesen. Zahlen, Sachlage, Rechtslage. Und um nicht den einen Beitrag zu stark werden zu lassen habe ich das, was ich fand auch eingestellt.
> Dass hier nicht die Gegenseite viel schreibt erklärt sich doch klar aus dem Vorfall. Da ist offenbar gegen einen ganzen Strauss von Gesetzen verstossen worden.
> 
> -chinook


JA EBEN!! Du warst selbst nicht vor Ort, hast nur die Publikation von Vogelschützern und eben KEINE Zahlen, Sachlagen, Rechtsgrundlagen eingestellt, damit kann man doch keine Diskussion führen, das wird von vornherein in eine bestimmte Richtung tendieren, es provoziert einfach nur. DAS IST ES WAS ICH DIE GANZE ZEIT VERSUCHE DIR ZU SAGEN!!


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> JA EBEN!! Du warst selbst nicht vor Ort, hast nur die Publikation von Vogelschützern und eben KEINE Zahlen, Sachlagen, Rechtsgrundlagen eingestellt, damit kann man doch keine Diskussion führen, das wird von vornherein in eine bestimmte Richtung tendieren, es provoziert einfach nur. DAS IST ES WAS ICH DIE GANZE ZEIT VERSUCHE DIR ZU SAGEN!!




Und ich hatte gedacht, dass wir Konsens hätten, dass der Vorfall hier von Interesse (gewesen) sei. Zahlen ausdenken wollte ich mir da nicht. Die hab ich dann später nachgeliefert. 
Schau Dir doch mal den thread an: Zunächst wurde der Vorfall in Frage gestellt, dann die Zahlen. Was in dem Text jeweils stand und was ich geschrieben habe, das spielte eigentlich immer eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du mir das vorwerfen kannst.

Nochwas: Vor wenigen Tagen, nachdem der Thread lief erhielt ich die folgende PN (ich schreibe nicht (eben weil es eine PN ist), von wem sie ist, vielleicht mag sich der Autor ja selber offenbaren) :
"Respektsbekundung
Anlässlich des Kormoranthreads nur mal Gratulation zu Deinem Auftreten hier, find es beeindruckend, wie Du argumentierst, ohne Dich provozieren zu lassen. Heißt nicht, dass ich Dir in jedem Punkt zustimme, aber meine Sachkenntnis ist zu bescheiden, als dass ich mich in's Thema einbringen wollte. Zumal ich dazu neige, mich dann über weniger qualifizierte Antworten auch wirklich zu ärgern.

Also Hut ab! Und weiter so!"

-chinook


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

.nagut ich geb zu, war echt provozierend und persönlich und alles! Aber hey chinook, Du nervst mit diesem Thema echt. Und ausserdem finde ich hätten die Kormorankadaver ja auch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden können.

Ich bleib dabei, Du willst nur geil rumdiskutieren und weisst genau wie sehr solche Themen provozieren. Macht halt Spass.. was?

Gratuliere auch zu dieser tollen PM, kannst stolz drauf sein. Würd ich als Beweis dafür sehen, was für ein naturliebender Mensch Du bist. Aber hey das erzählt man doch nicht, sieht sonst so aus als wollte man sich selbst beweihräuchern. 





Verdammich jetz bin ich schon wieder persönlich geworden..#c


----------



## Joka (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch nix zu dem Thema sagen,aber nachdem ich alles nu durchgelesen habe....

Ich will es nun mal Überschaubar machen wie ich über diesen Vogel denke ohne irgendwelche tollen und superschlauen Fachausdrücke zu verwenden 


-scheisst alles zu und seine Nistbäume verenden..ist einer verendet ist der nächste dran.

-unter den Bäumen gibt es nicht mehr das kleineste Anzeichen von Leben.

-es werden dadurch viele Einheimische Lebewesen vertrieben weil das Gebiet einfach keinen Lebensraum mehr bieten kann.

-er frisst eine Menge an Fisch.

-er tötet eine Menge Fisch ohne ihn zu verwerten.

-vermehrt sich wohl besser als Fisch

-hat keinen Nutzen

hab bestimmt noch das eine oder andere vergessen,aber is nu früh geworden 

+ fällt mir im mo nix ein |kopfkrat


Wenn jemand wegen meinen Aussagen wieder haargenaue Daten haben möchte...#c

meine Meinung |wavey:


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas: Vor wenigen Tagen, nachdem der Thread lief erhielt ich die folgende PN (ich schreibe nicht (eben weil es eine PN ist), von wem sie ist, vielleicht mag sich der Autor ja selber offenbaren) :
> "Respektsbekundung
> Anlässlich des Kormoranthreads nur mal Gratulation zu Deinem Auftreten hier, find es beeindruckend, wie Du argumentierst, ohne Dich provozieren zu lassen. Heißt nicht, dass ich Dir in jedem Punkt zustimme, aber meine Sachkenntnis ist zu bescheiden, als dass ich mich in's Thema einbringen wollte. Zumal ich dazu neige, mich dann über weniger qualifizierte Antworten auch wirklich zu ärgern.
> 
> ...


 
Hat Beatrice jetzt auch schon einen Account im Anglerboard???????????????????????????????

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## uer (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

morgen @ alle

nach gutem zureden meiner besseren hälft |smlove2: , werde ich mir doch lieber aus diesem thema raus halten, (bis auf diesen letzten beitrag)

@chinook - in meinen augen gehörst du mit zu diesen radikalen, verr....en und hirn....n, naturs.......n/gr...n

was die bis jetzt mit angestellt haben, kann man(n) ja z. b. an jeder tanke sehen,

*es ist richtig, du hast hier selbst nichts behauptet, sondern nur etwas veröffentlicht was so der wahrheit nicht entspricht, nicht mal im geringsten,*

wie meine meinung über dich ist, hat Steffen60431 ja schon in derletzten nacht geschriebn, 
steffen60431 dafür 3x#6 #6 #6 

nun nochmal für alle (die wissen wollen) wie es wirklich dazu gekommen ist

wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wurde von den vogelschützern immer behauptet es sind nur 3000stk, aber in wirklichkeit war es mindestens das 3fache an elterntiere(paare) u. diese masse braucht nun mal was zu futtern,

test von fischern, fischereibiologen usw. haben ergeben, dass aus unserem fischbestand den wir mal hatten nur noch einige wenige % erhalten sind,

3 beispiele dazu: 

ein fischer hat 3 tage 7 großreusen am stück stehen lassen, ohne jeden tag kontrollen durch zu führen, nach drei tagen war folgender fang in seinen reusen, 
ein 10 l wassereimer mit weißfisch, 5 barsch der längste etwas über maß (20cm), ein aalchen, *das wars* 

fischereibiologen wurden zur hilfe gezogen, um raus zu bekommen warum es kaum noch fisch bei uns im haff gibt, zu untersuchungszwecken wurde geschleppt, ergebnis - *eine fischkiste (rund50kg) fisch - den ganzen tag*

angler mit sehr guten gewässserkenntnisse - 20 angeltage ca. 8h pro tag geangelt, macht 160h fast einen arbeitsmonat, ergebniss - *einen barsch *u. der war untermaßig

so nun soll jemand sagen, die fischvernichtungsmaschinen richten keinen schaden an,

außerdem wurde wohl nachgewiesen, die kormorane haben es bei uns gelernt sich den fisch aus den reusen u. nestzen zu holen, geringster jagdaufwand sagt man wohl dazu,

nun noch was zum abschuß, es durfte nur auf jungvögel geschossen werden, fast alle vögel die aus den nestern gefallen sind, wurden eingesammelt und fachgerecht entsorgt, selbstverständkich sind auch vögel in den nestern gestorben, nur konnte man an diese nicht rankommen, da die bäume (meist erlen u. nicht eichen) so morsch sind/waren das ein erklimmen unmöglich war, es ist auch n icht möglich mit anderen mitteln dies zu tun, da es ein überschwemmungsgebiet ist,

nach meinem wissen, haben die jäger/fischer/angler diese aktion selbst finanziert, die munition bezahlt u. das war nicht wenig 

so das wars von mir dazu, außer es werden wieder unwahrheiten über unsere region u. insbesondere über uns berichtet  

:s


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> *es ist richtig, du hast hier selbst nichts behauptet, sondern nur etwas veröffentlicht was so der wahrheit nicht entspricht, nicht mal im geringsten,*



Ja bitte, sag uns, wo Du es doch weisst, was denn nicht stimmt.




			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> so das wars von mir dazu, außer es werden wieder unwahrheiten über unsere region u. insbesondere über uns berichtet



Was ist denn nicht wahr? Dass über die Zahlen offensichtlich unterschiedliche Meinungen herrschen haben wir verstanden. Aber sonst?

-chinook


----------



## hd-treiber (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch nix zu dem Thema sagen,aber nachdem ich alles nu durchgelesen habe....
> 
> ...


 
GENAU!!!!

Und es ist mir sch e i s s egal, ob hier jetzt irgendjemand irgendwelche Fakten dazu haben will oder nicht!!!!!!!!!!

Es ist einfach mein Empfinden und ist nicht wissenschaftlich belegt!

@ alle Kormoranfreunde und Nistbaumpflanzer:
wohnt an einem See mit großer Kormoranpopulation und Ihr wißt, wie man sich fühlt! 
Schaut Euch die Mondlandschaften an, welche Kormorankolonien hinterlassen und dann diskutiert weiter! Aber sicher ist das eine natürliche Schönheit....


----------



## Hummer (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Der Beitrag, den ich ursprünglich hier zitiert habe, ist der Beitrag einer schockierten Dame, die schildert, was sie gesehen hat.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Dame da was gesehen hat. Diese stereotype Aneinanderreihung veganer Phrasen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Die Dame weiß halt, was ihr Publikum lesen will.

Ich halte mich da eher an uer, unseren AB-Mann vor Ort :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Die ganze Chose erinnert mich an Bruce Willis in Die Hard 3, als er im Schwarzenviertel nackt mit dem Schild "I hate Nigger" stand.

Das war auch nur die Wiedergabe der Meinung eines Dritten.
Seriös recherchiert und gut präsentiert.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## angeltreff (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@ Steffen60431

Vielen Dank für Deinen "Einsatz" heute Nacht, wenn man die heute Nacht von allen verfassten Beiträge liest ... - es erklärt einiges. 




			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war doch nicht selber vor Ort.


 
Genau das ist der Punkt. Warum dann überhaupt subjektive und unüberprüfte Informationen einstellen? Wenn Du Zuspruch erwartest gehe in ein Vogelforum, meine Bitte wäre uns hier mit Derartigem zu verschonen.


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wurde von den vogelschützern immer behauptet es sind nur 3000stk, aber in wirklichkeit war es mindestens das 3fache an elterntiere(paare) u. diese masse braucht nun mal was zu futtern,
> 
> test von fischern, fischereibiologen usw. haben ergeben, dass aus unserem fischbestand den wir mal hatten nur noch einige wenige % erhalten sind,
> 
> ...



Von was leben eigentlich zehntausende Kormorane, wenn es dort keine Fische mehr gibt?
Was stimmt denn nun nicht: Die Zahl der noch vorhandenen Fische, die Zahl der Kormorane oder der Nahrungsbedarf der Kormorane?

-chinook


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Auch interessant zum Thema:

Vom Kormoran
 Zusammenbruch der Äschenpopulationen in Este und Seeve, aber auch im Hinblick auf die anzunehmenden großen Schäden an wandernden Smolts in den großen Flüssen und in den Mündungsgebieten. Doch harte Fakten hierzu gab es bemerkenswert wenig.
Wie sich zu große Kormoranbestände auf Wandersalmonidenprogramme auswirken, wie auf weitere bedrohte Fischarten und auf Fischpopulationen überhaupt, dieser Frage war Dr. Niels Jepsen im Auftrage des dänischen Fischereiministeriums und im Rahmen eines EU-Forschungsprojekts (Frapp) zum Thema Prädation bei Fischen auf den Grund gegangen.
Im Gebiet der Skjernau und des Ringkjöbingfjords (in den mündet die Skjernau) sind dazu Untersuchungen in einem Umfange durchgeführt worden, wie man sie hier noch nicht kennt. Zunächst wollte man Aale markieren, bekam aber im Fjord keine. Also kaufte man (im Frühjahr 2003) 10.000 Farmaale und markierte sie mit Microtags. Zusätzlich wurden 4.000 junge Flundern zwischen 7 und 22 cm markiert. Auch wurden 64.000 markierte Lachsjährlinge gegen Ende März 2003 von Danmarks Center for Vildlaks (DCV) in die Skjerna gesetzt, von denen 10 %, also rd. 6.400 Stück bereits smoltifiziert waren, also ab April abzuwandern begannen.
Nun begann man, eine repräsentative Anzahl von Gewöllen der Kormorane zu untersuchen. Gleichzeitig bestimmten andere Mitarbeiter immer korrekt die Gesamtzahl der Kormorane im Gebiet. Damit ließ sich hochrechnen.
Die größte Kolonie im Gebiet des Fjords hat 2000 Nester. 1991 gab es dort nur zwei Brutpaare, davor überhaupt keine. Der gesamte Kormoranbefall Dänemarks wird derzeit auf 40.000 Nester beziffert.
Die Ergebnisse der Untersuchungen überraschten die Tagungsteilnehmer, obgleich man unter Fischern ja einiges erwartet hatte. Die Markierungen der Flundern tauchten ganze 15 Tage lang auf, danach nie mehr eines. Sie waren gefressen! Während der Smoltwanderung 2003, die unter normalen bis niedrigen Abflussverhältnissen stattfand, wurden die Funde von Smoltmarkierungen auf exakt 6.400 berechnet, was einem Totalverlust der 1+ Smolts 2003 gleichkommt. 2004 wanderten die Smolts unter Hochwasserbedingungen ab, und es gab keine alarmierenden Fraßschäden durch Kormorane. Von den 10.000 Aalen waren binnen eines Jahres über 50 % gefressen. Die Zählung von Gehörsteinchen von Fischen in Kormorangewöllen (nur ungefähr 1/3 bleiben erhalten) ergab, dass im Bereich des Ringkjöbingfjords "und umzu" jährlich 1,4 Mio junge Flundern und über 1 Mio junge Schollen gefressen werden. Der Referent merkte dazu an, dass Schäden dieser Größenordnung sicherlich als Gefährdung der Rekrutierung ganzer Fischpopulationen anzusehen seien. Allerdings sei es immer noch schwierig, das letztlich zu beweisen. -Anmerkung des Verf: Immerhin war der Skjernaulachs noch vor 5 Jahren akut vom Aussterben bedroht, der Kormoran nicht!-
Ein anderer Beweis sei allerdings die Stellnetzfischerei auf Plattfische und Aal entlang der Ostküste. Diese Fischerei habe noch vor 15 Jahren zahlreiche Berufsfischer ernährt, sei aber -eindeutig durch die Kormoranschäden- mittlerweile zu fast 100 % nur noch Hobby oder bestenfalls Nebenerwerb. Da habe der Vogel die Schlacht längst gewonnen.
Er ging auf den Dänischen Managementplan für Kormorane ein, der neben Vergrämungsabschüssen beispielsweise zum Schutz von Smoltwanderungen u.a. vorsieht, die Zahl der Kormorane auf ein erträgliches Maß herunter zu bekommen und neue Kolonien zu verhindern. Das geschieht dort im großen Stil, indem man Gelege mit Paraffinöl unfruchtbar macht. Die Kormorane bebrüten diese, bis der Brutinstinkt erlischt. Dennoch ist die Zahl der Kormorane bislang nicht gesunken. Dies begründete Jepsen damit, dass die Zahl der möglichen Nachrücker noch immer gigantisch hoch sei - er zeigte Verbreitungskarten für das nordwestliche Europa -, und dass Kormorane erst mit 2 bis 5 Jahren überhaupt zu brüten beginnen. Es dauere also, bis die Altvögel absterben und sich Mangel an Rekrutierung bemerkbar mache.
Dass trotz dringlichster Notwendigkeit, großräumige Managementpläne auf europäischer Ebene zu erstellen und umzusetzen, viel zu wenig geschieht, führte er u.a. auf die EU-Vogelschutzrichtlinie zurück. Es müsse nämlich immer erst der Beweis für nachhaltige schwere Schäden erbracht werden. Das sei vielen Regierungen zu teuer. Außerdem sei die Kormoranreduzierung nicht überall politischer Wille, wie er am Beispiel unterschiedlichster Regelungen innerhalb Deutschlands unschwer zeigen konnte.


Und noch ein Beispiel für eine gegensätzliche Meinung:

"Mit Kriegswaffen gegen Kormorane:"
http://www.komitee.de/projekte/brd/kormoran/fisch.html 
#q


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Von was leben eigentlich zehntausende Kormorane, wenn es dort keine Fische mehr gibt?
> Was stimmt denn nun nicht: Die Zahl der noch vorhandenen Fische, die Zahl der Kormorane oder der Nahrungsbedarf der Kormorane?
> 
> -chinook


Ganz schwach Chinook.
Woher kamen die Kormorane denn?
Die Kolonien wandern. Das ist ja eines der Hauptprobleme.
Sie hinterlassen verbrannte Erde (Bäume) und keinen Naturschützer interessiert das, weil da leben ja keine Kormorane mehr. 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Auch interessant zum Thema:
> 
> Vom Kormoran
> [...]



Quelle?

-chinook


----------



## raimund (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@ feinripp

Ein fantastisch guter Beitrag.   Mein Respekt.#6


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schwach Chinook.
> Woher kamen die Kormorane denn?
> Die Kolonien wandern. Das ist ja eines der Hauptprobleme.
> Sie hinterlassen verbrannte Erde (Bäume) und keinen Naturschützer interessiert das, weil da leben ja keine Kormorane mehr.
> ...



Wenn die Kormorane (weg-)wandern, warum muss man sie dann zum Schutz der lokalen Fischpopulation abschiessen, wenn die Fische doch schon aufgefressen sind?

Hast Du Belege für die Behauptung, dass Kormorane Kolonien verlassen?

-chinook


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Fachtagung des AFGN Landesfischwereiverband Weser Ems..
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/verband/afgn2005.html

Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, wird doch in dem Text ein Europäisches Forschungsprojekt zitiert.
Nicht glaubwürdig?


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @ feinripp
> 
> Ein fantastisch guter Beitrag.   Mein Respekt.#6



Einen ohne Quellenangabe zitierten tendenziöser Beitrag nennst du "fantastisch gut"? Was hast Du denn für Kriterien?

-chinook


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Innerhalb des Beitrages wird  Bezug auf  auf ein  Europäisches Forschungsprojekt (FRAPP) genommen .. wieso ist das ohne Quellenangabe?
Darin stehen die von Dir so geforderten harten Zahlen und Fakten an einem Beispiel festgemacht. Ich weiss nicht vielleicht bin ich zu unkritisch aber ich denke das ist recht sauber , oder nicht?
Was denkst Du darüber Chinook:
Weiterhin gibt es doch mittlerweile eine Kormoranverordnung in der als Begründung für Beschuss und vergrämungsmaßnahmen die erheblichen Schäden des Kormoranes in einigen Gebieten als Begründung angeführt wird...

http://www.rhein-neckar-kreis.de/Amt42/Allgemeinverfuegung_Kormoranverordnung.pdf
letzter Absatz:
..schnipp:
../4
Begründung:
Mit der Verordnung der Landesregierung zur Abwendung erheblicher
fischereiwirtschaftlicher Schäden durch Kormorane sowie zum Schutz der heimischen
Tierwelt (Kormoranverordnung) vom 04. Mai 2004 (GBl. S. 213), wurden die unteren
Naturschutzbehörden ermächtigt, Gewässer und Gewässerstrecken festzusetzen, an
denen das Töten von Kormoranen gestattet ist.
Nach Beobachtungen der Gewässerbewirtschafter und eigenen Erfahrungen wurde es
bereits in den Vorjahren notwendig, an zahlreichen Gewässern und Gewässerstrecken
Vergrämungsabschüsse zuzulassen, da dort bereits fischereiwirtschaftliche Schäden i.H.v.
mehreren tausend Euro durch Kormoranfraß eingetreten sind. Diese Problematik hat sich
nun auf immer mehr Gewässer ausgedehnt.
Rhein-Neckar-Kreis Seite
4
Außerdem besteht insbesondere bei den Fließgewässern die Gefahr, dass durch
Kormoranfraß eine Dezimierung des standortheimischen Fischbestands unter das zur
nachhaltigen Bestandserhaltung erforderliche Maß eintritt.
Um den Kormoraneinfall nicht auf andere, bisher nicht besuchte Gewässer zu verlegen,
wird es daher für notwendig erachtet, die Möglichkeit zum Abschuss auf das gesamte
Kreisgebiet - mit einigen Ausnahmen – auszudehnen.
...schnipp


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Fachtagung des AFGN Landesfischwereiverband Weser Ems..
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/verband/afgn2005.html
> 
> Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, wird doch in dem Text ein Europäisches Forschungsprojekt zitiert.
> Nicht glaubwürdig?



Danke für die Quelle.

Nun. Wie alles, so muss man auch "Forschungsprojekte" bewerten. Wie war die Methodik, was ist die Fragestellung, sind systematische oder grobe Fehler gemacht usw. Nein, ich behaupte nicht, dass dies hier geschehen ist. Aber ein paar Sachen fallen doch schon bei flüchtigster Betrachtung auf:

1. "Der gesamte Kormoranbefall Dänemarks wird derzeit auf 40.000 Nester beziffert."
Sprachwahl und mangelnde Differenzierung sollten alamieren. Wissenschaftlich ist beides nicht.

2. "10.000 Farmaale", ... "64.000 markierte Lachsjährlinge" ... . 
Will man mit diesen Fischen die Überlebensrate natürlicher Fischbestände beurteilen?

3. "Die Markierungen der Flundern tauchten ganze 15 Tage lang auf, danach nie mehr eines. Sie waren gefressen!" 
Behauptet, nicht belegt.

4. "Der Referent merkte dazu an, dass Schäden dieser Größenordnung sicherlich als Gefährdung der Rekrutierung ganzer Fischpopulationen anzusehen seien. Allerdings sei es immer noch schwierig, das letztlich zu beweisen."
Wenn man es nicht beweisen kann, woher nimmt er dann seine Sicherheit?

Usw. Im wissenschaftlichen Umfeld würden solche Aussagen (aufgrund der Methodik, nicht des Inhaltes!) zerfetzt. Was nun die Wahrheit ist, ich weiss es ja auch nicht. Aber anderen geht es offenbar auch nicht anders.

-chinook


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Kormorane (weg-)wandern, warum muss man sie dann zum Schutz der lokalen Fischpopulation abschiessen, wenn die Fische doch schon aufgefressen sind?
> 
> Hast Du Belege für die Behauptung, dass Kormorane Kolonien verlassen?
> 
> -chinook


 
Du hast recht, die Kormorane sind ein Produkt der menschlichen zivilisation, die leben solange in Ihrer Kolonie, bis die bösen Angler kommen und sie abschlachten.
Ich kenne Kormorane aus Vorpommern, rund um Stralsund.Dort gibt es viele verlassene Kormorankolonien.
Sind die alle von Anglern oder Jägern erschossen worden?????
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## hd-treiber (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Kann es sein, dass man dieses Thema noch bis zur nächsten Eiszeit weiter ausdiskutieren kann, ohne dass man da auf einen Nenner kommt? (Kormoranfreunde><Angler) |kopfkrat 

Macht irgendwie ein bisschen den Eindruck eines Stellungskrieges in Schützengräben, in welchem die Mörserladungen immer wieder neue Zitate sind, die auf den vermeintlichen Gegner geschossen werden...|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Das ist ja hier der Witz.
Alle labern nur um ihre Standpunkte, aber niemand ist gewillt auch nur einen Schritt weiter zu gehen.

Ich dachte es geht es um eine Lösung eines Problemes, aber das ist offensichtlich vollkommen egal.


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Es wird zu nichts kommen weil Chinhooks Taktik darin besteht alles anzuzweifeln und wilde Thesen aufzustellen... und ja, wenn die die Flundern sogar markiert haben um deren Wege und Verschwinden festzustellen: Dann arbeiten sie sogar sehr wissenschaftlich..

Aber Naturschützer bezeichnen bekannterweise alles als unwissenschaftlich mit dem Verweis auf ihre Propaganda, die sei ja wissenschaftlich. Demzufolge muss ja alles anderes unwissenschaftlich sein...



> Einen ohne Quellenangabe zitierten tendenziöser Beitrag nennst du "fantastisch gut"? Was hast Du denn für Kriterien?


 
... darf ich dich einmal fragen wo von dir auch nur 1 (!) Beitrag ist der auchnur versucht halbwegs wissenschaftlich korrekt zu sein insb. zu dem Thema ? Oder willst du die merkwürdigen "Erlebnisberichte" ernshaft "Quellen" nennen ?


----------



## raimund (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@ Chinook

Du bist ein ganz schöner Ignorant, nicht Wahr ?
Was Dir nicht passt, versuchst Du lächerlich zu machen. 
Tendenziös ???   Ich glaube meine Buchse ist nass geworden!|supergri  
Was für ne Show versuchst Du hier abzuziehen ?

Zu Deiner Information:
Die Seite von lfv-Weser-Ems ist auch mir bekannt.
Und was noch viel wichtiger ist:
ich mache seit ca.10 Jahren jedes Jahr Urlaub am 
Nissum-Fjord (Thorsminde) und konnte die Entwicklung
vor Ort beobachten.  Meine dänischen Freunde und
deren Nachbarn (ehemals Fischer) haben vor Jahren verzweifelt
die Stellnetzfischerei aufgegeben, weil die Platten und Aale
fast verschwunden sind.   Ursache: siehe Beitrag von Fenripp. 


Dein Kettensägen-Freund Raimund


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja hier der Witz.
> Alle labern nur um ihre Standpunkte, aber niemand ist gewillt auch nur einen Schritt weiter zu gehen.
> 
> Ich dachte es geht es um eine Lösung eines Problemes, aber das ist offensichtlich vollkommen egal.


Hier kann es gar nicht um die lösung des Problems gehen, weil dazu alle Beteiligten erst einmal einen Konsens finden müssen. Dazu kommt es aber nicht.Also kann das Thema auch geschlossen werden mit dem Fazit das wir alle verschiedener Meinung sind.

Jan "Lionhead"

P.S.:Ich glaube, ich werde mal im Peta-Forum ein Thema eröffnen: Verzicht auf Fischmehlproduktion- nehmt PETA-Aktivisten.Mal sehen, ob wir dann zu einem Konsens kommen.(Das war schwarzer Humor)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Da muss ich mich wohl nochmal selber zitieren:


> In meinen Augen geht es darum, ob man (grundsätzlich) glaubt das man durch Selbstregulierung eher etwas für die Natur insgesamt erreicht oder durch sinnvolles Management der Bitotope.
> 
> Wer daran glaubt, dass in der zersiedelten Bundesrepublik (oder anderen Industrie/Schwellenstaaten) sich selbst regulierende Biotope existieren können und allgemein die Nutzung der "Natur" und ihrer Ressourcen durch den Menschen verneint oder nur möglichst stark eingeschränkt sehen will, muss zwangsläufig zu dem Schluß kommen dass jede menschliche Einmischung dabei nur schaden kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Das Problem *wurde* hier von hier von allen erkannt.
Außnahmslos.

Wenn nicht, dann bitte mal kurz melden.

Jetzt bin ich ja gespannt...

EDIT:
!Danke Thomas für dein Zitat an der Stelle! #h
Vielleicht merken die anderen jetzt etwas


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Bisher wurde von den Komoranschützer nichteinmal begründet warum der Komoran besonders schutzbedürftig ist und unbedingt geschützt werden soll.


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@ChristophL

Deine Meinung ist jetzt allen bekannt.
Bring jetzt mal was konstruktives 

Es kann doch nicht sein, das Ihr nur am Streit spaß habt und Euch nur gegenseitig herausfordern wollt.

EDIT:
Gibt es hier jemanden in der Nähe von Wolgast, Kröslin,
der mit mir ein Kormoran Rezept probieren würde? :q
Ja, ich weis wie die Viecher stinken.


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@ chinook
Mit dem Zitat von Thomas könnte man das Thema wunderbar schließen.Was hälst du davon?
 Ich befürchte sonst, das es ausartet und einige von uns Verwarnungen kassieren.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich denke auch daß Thomas´Beitrag es ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt.


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Allso wenn ich zusammenfasse: niemand mag Massen von Kormos.

Die Massen tauchen meistens an den offenen Gewässern auf.
Ruden, Rügener Wiecke, Stettiner Haff.

Dort bedrohen sie meiner Meinung nach nur die beruflichen Fischer?
Soll ich hier in Freest usw mal Fragen welche Fische sie den Fischern wegfressen?

Hering? Hecht? Zander? Dorsch?
Was fangen unsere Leute denn sonst hier?

Last und doch mal darüber reden, was wir mit unseren eigenen Augen sehen.
Wer von uns wohnt *direkt* an den Massenvorkommen, nicht 30 Km entfernt.
Die Zitatate sollten wir außen vor lassen.
Es geht darum was wir selber sehen und nicht was wir sehen sollen.


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Forum in dem auch auf die von mir zitierte Untersuchung hingewiesen wird und einige differenzierte Meinungen zu lesen sind. Wer Lust hat:
http://www.lms-online.de/pforum/showthread.php?id=215
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin Moin,
@Joka:
Was mir an Deinem Beitrag nicht gefällt ist, daß der Kormoran UNNÜTZ sei... KEIN Lebewesen auf dieser Welt ist UNNÜTZ, soviel sollte klar sein, oder?

@Chinook:
Ich hab gestern nix mehr geschrieben, weil mir dann echt langsam der Hals geschwollen ist.
Eines steht doch mal fest, NIEMAND hier will den Kormoran ausrotten (btw. Hardliner gibts natürlich überall, auch auf Anglerseite!).

@Himsel:
Ich habe hier überhaupt kein Kormoranproblem... ab und zu zwei drei Paare... Ich findes es dann hier sogar schön und interessant mal welche zu sehen.

Andererorts siehts aus wie am Schlachtfeld...


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Noch ein Link, noch ein Forum, noch mehr fremde Meinungen,  Standpunkte... 

Holen wir doch an besten ein Gutachten ein:q


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Chinook
> 
> Du bist ein ganz schöner Ignorant, nicht Wahr ?



Wieso ignorant? Ich belegen meine Stellungnahmen. Ich setze mich mit den Argumenten auseinander. Wieso wirst du persönlich, Wieso argumentiertst Du nicht?



			
				raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Was Dir nicht passt, versuchst Du lächerlich zu machen.
> Tendenziös ???   Ich glaube meine Buchse ist nass geworden!|supergri
> Was für ne Show versuchst Du hier abzuziehen ?



Ich hab es doch belegt. Nochmal für Dich:
"Der gesamte Kormoranbefall Dänemarks wird derzeit auf 40.000 Nester beziffert."

Das Wort "Befall" ist eine eindeutige implizite Meinung. In einem wissenschaftlichen Text hat sowas nix zu suchen.



			
				raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deiner Information:
> Die Seite von lfv-Weser-Ems ist auch mir bekannt.
> Und was noch viel wichtiger ist:
> ich mache seit ca.10 Jahren jedes Jahr Urlaub am
> ...



Wer bestreitet denn, dass mancherorts bestimmte Fische weniger werden? Ich bin da der letzte. Aber wenn es um die Ursachen geht und darum diese zu verstehen, dann orientiere ich mich doch lieber an wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen als an lautem Gegröhle.

-chinook


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Genau Himmsel, am besten wir bleiben alle bei unserer Meinung und vermeiden jegliche Diskussion über kontroverse Themen. Was soll das denn nu? Wenn Dich der Thread hier nervt lies ihn nicht. hab doch geschrieben. "Wer Lust hat.."
Ausserdem hat unser Chinook ja das Thema zur Diskussion gestellt, vermutlich um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können und andere dazu anzuregen darüber nachzudenken.
Der Sinn Deiner Bemerkung erschliesst sich mir leider nicht.


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ignorant? Ich belegen meine Stellungnahmen. Ich setze mich mit den Argumenten auseinander. Wieso wirst du persönlich, Wieso argumentiertst Du nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Macht Schluß Jungs.

Ihr kommt hier nicht weiter ohne euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird zu nichts kommen weil Chinhooks Taktik darin besteht alles anzuzweifeln und wilde Thesen aufzustellen... und ja, wenn die die Flundern sogar markiert haben um deren Wege und Verschwinden festzustellen: Dann arbeiten sie sogar sehr wissenschaftlich.


 
Dass die Fische markiert haben genügt Dir als Indiz, dass die "sogar sehr wissenschaftlich" arbeiten? Ogott.
Alles, was ich lese ist, dass die Fische markiert haben, die sie dann nicht wiedergefunden haben. Bitte, sag mir. Wo liegt der Schluss nahe, dass Kormorane die Fische gefressen haben? 


			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Naturschützer bezeichnen bekannterweise alles als unwissenschaftlich mit dem Verweis auf ihre Propaganda, die sei ja wissenschaftlich. Demzufolge muss ja alles anderes unwissenschaftlich sein...



Nein. Diese Unterstellungen sollen weiter für sich stehen. Dazu sag ich einfach nix. 



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> ... darf ich dich einmal fragen wo von dir auch nur 1 (!) Beitrag ist der auchnur versucht halbwegs wissenschaftlich korrekt zu sein insb. zu dem Thema ? Oder willst du die merkwürdigen "Erlebnisberichte" ernshaft "Quellen" nennen ?



Klar darfst Du mich das fragen, ich antworte auch. 
Ich habe hier keinen Beitrag geschrieben, von dem ich behauptet haette, er sei wissenschaftlich korrekt. Ich belege allerdings meine Aussagen, ich zitiere (hoffentlich) korrekt. Ich mutmasse nicht. Alles dies sind notwendige Eigenschaften wissenschaftlicher Texte.
Und klar. Dieser Erlebnisbericht ist eine Quelle. Die man dann gerne (wissenschaftlich) analysieren kann.

-chinook


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ob Bär oder Wolf, sicher kein richtiger vergleich der Nahrungskonkurentz auch wenn sie die armen Scharfe, Ziegen und Kälber reissen.

Dann bekenne ich mich als hardliner und bin nicht für die die Ausrottung aber einer strikten Dezimierung des bestandes!!! ein Brutpaar pro see wird sicher ausreichen!

Damit ist dieses Thema für mich abgeschlossen also spart euch eure Zitate!

Als dann noch n schönes Wochenende


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Deine Meinung ist jetzt allen bekannt.
> Bring jetzt mal was konstruktives


 
#36.

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Das ist nämlich alles was dazu gesagt werden muss.



> Dass die Fische markiert haben genügt Dir als Indiz, dass die "sogar sehr wissenschaftlich" arbeiten? Ogott.
> Alles, was ich lese ist, dass die Fische markiert haben, die sie dann nicht wiedergefunden haben. Bitte, sag mir. Wo liegt der Schluss nahe, dass Kormorane die Fische gefressen haben?


 
Ah, schnell in die polemische Ecke lenken damit der Thread ein Flamewar wird ?

Ich warte übrigens immernoch auf eine Antwort warum der Komoran so besonders schützenswert ist und über anderen Lebewesen steht (im Schutzbedürfnis) und warum die Bestände nicht reguliert werden dürfen...

Darauf warte ich noch immer...


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher wurde von den Komoranschützer nichteinmal begründet warum der Komoran besonders schutzbedürftig ist und unbedingt geschützt werden soll.



Das muss man ja auch gar nicht. Natur- und Tierschutz ist im Grundgesetz verankert und damit Staatsziel.

-chinook


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Was ist denn jetzt mit den *eigenen* Erfahrungen?
"Bild dir deine Meinung" oder was wird hier gespielt???


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss man ja auch gar nicht. Natur- und Tierschutz ist im Grundgesetz verankert und damit Staatsziel.
> 
> -chinook


 
Danke für den Hinweis.

Dem steht der Schutz von Gewerbe, Privateigentum und anderen Tierarten gegenüber.

Seen, Flüsse und Fische, inkl. der Biotope die durch die Kolonien geschädigt werden sind genauso schutzbedürftig wie der Komoran.

Und daher begründet sich auch die Regulation, da festgestellt wurde, dass der Komoran eben unreguliert seine Bestände vergrößert und dies auf Kosten anderer schutzbedürftiger Arten bzw. Landschaften.

D.h. was soll dann dieser ganze Thread ?


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Kann es sein, das uns da ein Student für eine Studie benutzt?
Ich habe das bereits bei 2 anderen Foren erlebt.

Es sollte hier nicht um die deutsche Rechtssprechung gehen, sondern was getan werden muß 


EDIT:
Ist schon komisch, Kormoran als Avatar und dazu die Signatur mit dem Kormoranbäumchen?
Immer nur Zitate anderer...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das uns da ein Student für eine Studie benutzt?
> Ich habe das bereits bei 2 anderen Foren erlebt.
> 
> Es sollte hier nicht um die deutsche Rechtssprechung gehen, sondern was getan werden muß



Der hätte sich spätestens bei Seite 6 erhängt :q


----------



## raimund (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@ Chinook

1. Außer zu zittieren hast Du bisher GARNICHTS belegt.
    Welche persönlichen Referenzen kannst Du vorlegen, dass Du eine
    EU-Studie einfach so negierst ?
    Beatrice zählt aber nicht !!!

2.  Zu "Kormoranbefall":   sicherlich kann  man andere Begriffe dafür wählen.
    Was Du treibst ist aber Wortklauberei.      
    Und mach Dir keine Sorgen, ich habe es schon beim ersten Lesen erkannt.
    Wäre nicht notwendig gewesen, es extra für mich zu erwähnen.

3.  Zitat Chinook:  "Aber wenn es um die Ursachen geht und darum diese zu verstehen, dann orientiere ich mich doch lieber an wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen als an lautem Gegröhle."  

Zum Beispiel an Beatrices Text (oder hieß Sie anders) ?????? 


Ich möchte zu dieser Diskussion Nichts mehr beitragen, weil sie so 
sinnlos ist.    Mein Motto ist "Leben und leben lassen".
Niemand hat ernsthaft vor eine Vogelart auszurotten.
Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte reichen, um einzusehen,
dass eine Bestandsreduzierung notwendig ist.

Hough !

Raimund


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@Franz

Leider nein, bei einem Motorradforum über die Kawasaki W-650 ging das eine ganze Weile.
Etwas später stießen noch 2 neue Mitglieder dazu, als es nicht "heiß" genug wurde.

Der der dortige W-Jörg kann ein Liedchen davon singen.

EDIT:
Ich denke, man sollte die Konsequenzen ziehen und den Themenstarter ignorieren.
Schaut Euch mal seine Beiträge hierzu in ruhe noch mal an.
Vielleich fällt Euch dann was auf...


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das uns da ein Student für eine Studie benutzt?
> Ich habe das bereits bei 2 anderen Foren erlebt.
> ....



In der Tat, so etwas hab ich auchin einem anderen Forum schon mal erlebt, allerdings war das damals halt jemand der gleich mit einem 2. Beitrag so einen Thread losgetreten hatte. Das fiel dann doch auf.  |kopfkrat 
Denke da der Chinook ein "alter Bekannter" hier im Forum ist, trifft das hier nicht zu. Aber wer weiss..


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich denke mehr, dass einige das Ziel hatten einen großen und wüsten Flamewar zu erzeugen - in der Hoffnung, dass einige Angler loslegen und in ihrem Ärger Dinge sagen die man später schön aus dem Kontext reissen kann bzw. um zu zeigen wie dumm doch die Gegenseite ist. 
Das geht aber dann nach hinten los wenn man den Thread ignoriert oder eben sachlich bleibt.

Nur lokal kann etwas getan werden: Wenn der Komoranbestand über der Regenerationsrate (lokal) eines Gewässers ist - dann muss er reduziert werden.

Und das Soll ist erreicht sobald eben zuviele Komorane auftauchen. Und das entscheiden die Gewässerbesitzer am Besten selbst.

Wenn NABU Großkolonien wünscht - dann sollen sie die Rechte die sie haben nutzen und Gewässer pachten und die Kolonien dort ansiedeln. Allerdings wird das fehlschlagen da die Kolonien eben ihren eigenen Lebensraum (unreguliert) zerstören... und spätestens dann hätte NABU ernsthaft zu begründen was dies mit Naturschutz zu tun hat !


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@Himmsel & Feinripp
Ich kann euch beruhigen, Chinnok ist kein Student der euch missbrauchen möchte :q

Ich kenne ihn persönlich und war mit ihm schon in Norwegen :m


----------



## angeltreff (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne ihn persönlich und war mit ihm schon in Norwegen


 

Wart Ihr angeln oder Vögel beobachten?








#h


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@angeltreff
Wir haben auch ein bisschen geangelt, aber nur um genügend Futter für die Kormorane die wir heimlich eingeschleußt haben, ranzuschaffen. 

Am liebsten mochten sie Babylengs


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Wart Ihr angeln oder Vögel beobachten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angeln. Und Vögel beobachten. Und Babykormorane grosspäppeln.

-chinook


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich versuchs nochmal:


> In meinen Augen geht es darum, ob man (grundsätzlich) glaubt das man durch Selbstregulierung eher etwas für die Natur insgesamt erreicht oder durch sinnvolles Management der Bitotope.
> 
> Wer daran glaubt, dass in der zersiedelten Bundesrepublik (oder anderen Industrie/Schwellenstaaten) sich selbst regulierende Biotope existieren können und allgemein die Nutzung der "Natur" und ihrer Ressourcen durch den Menschen verneint oder nur möglichst stark eingeschränkt sehen will, muss zwangsläufig zu dem Schluß kommen dass jede menschliche Einmischung dabei nur schaden kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Rofl..da haben die Babykormorane sicher den Franz direkt als Muttertier akzeptiert.


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Rofl..da haben die Babykormorane sicher den Franz direkt als Muttertier akzeptiert.


Also, das war schon Team-Work. Wie für alle Kinder ist es auch für Baby-Kormorane entscheidend, dass sie sich geliebt fühlen. Dieses Gefühl hab ich ihnen gegeben (Foto). Das mehr mütterliche (also das Füttern mit den Babylengs und auch mit den mitgebrachten Äschen-Filets), das hat dann der Franz gemacht.

-chinook


----------



## feinripp (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das war schon Team-Work. Wie für alle Kinder ist es auch für Baby-Kormorane entscheidend, dass sie sich geliebt fühlen. Dieses Gefühl hab ich ihnen gegeben (Foto).



Na wenn das ma nicht eher einseitig war..



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Das mehr mütterliche (also das Füttern mit den Babylengs und auch mit den mitgebrachten Äschen-Filets), das hat dann der Franz gemacht.
> 
> -chinook



Quasi so richtig Schnbel an Schnabel? Mit Brei rauswürgen und so?

Sorry 4 offtopic..
@Franzl.. darf ich Dich trotzdem noch anrufen?


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ironie an:

Vielleicht ist ja der Account von Cinook gehackt worden?
Oder schlimmer, er selber :q

Ironie aus


----------



## angeltreff (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

autsch - das hat man davon, wenn man die anglerpraxis nicht richtig liest *schäm*


----------



## Joka (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> @Joka:
> Was mir an Deinem Beitrag nicht gefällt ist, daß der Kormoran UNNÜTZ sei... KEIN Lebewesen auf dieser Welt ist UNNÜTZ, soviel sollte klar sein, oder?



Steffen in meinen Augen hat der Kormoran halt keinen Nutzen....Fische essen kann ich auch selber 

Das ist das selbe wie mit Zecken...die empfinde ich auch als unnutz 

Ich möchte ja auch den Kormoran nicht ausrotten,aber in manchen Regionen gibt es wohl einige zuviel.


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Die Rückbauung von Flüssen kann, sofern man verantwortungsvollen Naturschutz betreibt, derzeit schlicht und ergreifend nicht das Mittel zum Zweck (Naturschutz) sein.

Derzeit gibt es dringlichere Probleme und Ansätze die ebenfalls deutlich mehr Nutzwert (Naturschutz) bringen.

Insb. die Pelletfeuerung in Kraftwerken aus Biomasse ist so eine Sache. Rentabel sind die laufenden Projekte nämlich und umweltfreundlich dazu, der Ölpreis machts möglich.
Dazu sind grosse Feuchtflächen nötig die gleichzeitig auch ein Lebensraums für Tiere darstellen. Das sollte insb. unter den Vereinen (Fischer und Angler) eine hohe Priorität haben weil dort etwas erreicht werden kann (nämlich eine Verbesserung im Naturschutz) und gleichzeitig sogar Geldmittel damit gewonnen werden die ebenfalls Möglichkeiten bieten.

Die "Naturschützer" werden an dem Punkt wieder Kopf stehen weil eben Feutflächen dann gleichzeitig auch landwirtschaftlich (Energiegewinnung) genutzt werden - obwohl das ansich absolut unproblematisch ist - eben weil die Ernte in den Winter verlegt werden kann und damit auch keine Brutplätze drauf gehen.

Der Komoran selbst sollte schlicht solange reduziert werden wie die Rückbauung nicht möglich ist - und das ist solange der Fall solange man nicht mehr für die Umwelt auf anderem Wege tun kann...

Unabhängig hiervon löst die Rekultivierung von Flüssen das eigentlich Problem am Komoran selbst nicht: Er hat schlicht keine Fraßfeinde die den Bestand reduzieren. Indem der geschossen wird - wird im Grunde nichts anderes getan als dies Problem zu beheben.

An solchen Feuchtgebieten kann schließlich geangelt, gejagt und der Vogel beobachtet werden.


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Servus. Drehn wir den Spieß einfach mal um. Können die Vogelschützer Wissenschaftlich nachweisen das die Kormorane keine Gewässer leerfressen und dann weiterwandern. Können sie nachweisen das kein Privater Gewässerbewirtschafter duch die Kormorane finanziellen Schaden hat. Ich möchte jetzt echt mal wissen wie Chinook reagieren würde wenn er einen Teich oder See in Pacht hätte um einige Tausend Euro Besatz einbringt und dann ein paar hundert Kormorane bei ihm einfallen und ihm Euro für Euro rausfressen.


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Servus. Drehn wir den Spieß einfach mal um. Können die Vogelschützer Wissenschaftlich nachweisen das die Kormorane keine Gewässer leerfressen und dann weiterwandern. Können sie nachweisen das kein Privater Gewässerbewirtschafter duch die Kormorane finanziellen Schaden hat. Ich möchte jetzt echt mal wissen wie Chinook reagieren würde wenn er einen Teich oder See in Pacht hätte um einige Tausend Euro Besatz einbringt und dann ein paar hundert Kormorane bei ihm einfallen und ihm Euro für Euro rausfressen.



Der Spiess lässt sich nicht umdrehen. Der Kormoran geniesst Tierschutz, die Natur Naturschutz. Wer gegen diese Gesetze die Tötung von Kormoranen verlangt oder durchführt, der ist in der Beweisnot, dass andere Rechtsgüter schwerer wiegen. 

Wie ich reagierte, wenn ich einen See gepachtet hätte und mir Kormorane den Besatz rausfressen? Nun, sehr hypothetisch. Ich bin kein Beführworter von Besatz. In ihm scheint mir das  Übel vieler Konflikte zwischen Naturschutz und Angeln zu liegen. Aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass mir als Angler jedes Gewässer lieber ist, an dem sich beliebige Vögel gut entwickeln und ich keinen Fisch fange als ein Gewässer, an dem ich erfolgreich angele, dafür aber einen dezimierten Vogelbestand habe. Aber um meine Meinung sollte es hier eigentlich gar nicht gehen.

-chinook


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Der Spiess lässt sich nicht umdrehen. Der Kormoran geniesst Tierschutz, die Natur Naturschutz. Wer gegen diese Gesetze die Tötung von Kormoranen verlangt oder durchführt, der ist in der Beweisnot, dass andere Rechtsgüter schwerer wiegen


 
Ich glaube du liegst schwer im Irrtum. Der Komoran darf wieder bejagt werden... die Beweislage ist bereits rechtlich geklärt.

Folglich müsstest du jetzt begründen warum der Komoran ein Sonderstatus genießen sollte und nicht bejagt werden sollte !

Worte umdrehen ist hier zwecklos: Wenn ein Tier nicht bejagt werden darf - dann hat es einen Sonderstatus und der muss begründet werden und nicht umgekehrt ! Und dieser Sonderstatus ist nicht gegeben und bisher wurde von dir auch nicht begründet warum dieser gegeben sein sollte (!).


----------



## Skipper47 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Schuppenkarpfen und Regenbogenforelle sollen keine einheimischen Fische mehr sein, obwohl sie schon im vorigen Jahrhundert hier heimisch wurden. Wo ist da eine Logik. Der Indianer muss uns jetzt nur noch beibiegen, dass Kormorane Veganer sind.


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Servus. Leute ich gebs auf entweder hat Chinook einen an der Waffel oder er ist ein verkappter Vogelschützer der sich hier austoben will. Auch wenns persönlich oder beleidigend ist ich kann nicht anders.Enten Fasane  Rebhühner Wachteln alles darf bejagt werden nur wegen dem Sch....  Kormoran regt man sich auf. Man o Man begreift denn keiner das es bei und keine Natur mehr gibt das mittlerweile alles von Menschen geregelt wird und werden muß. Wenn sich ein Angler "Chinook" lieber an einen leeren See fischt wo es fast keine Fische mehr gibt und den Kormoranen beim jagen zusieht weils ja so schön ist wenns alles leerfressen kann der nur einen an der Waffel haben.
Auch wenn ich jetzt gesperrt werde is mir das Piepegal.


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Leute Leute.......

Ich verfolge den Thread ja nun schon ne ganze weile und ehrlich....ich lach mich echt schief wie Ihr Euch hier so aufregt und wie Euch Chinook und Franz auf die Schippe nehmen zwischendurch.

Chinook hat zwar manchmal eine provokante Art und erfreut sich über Emotionsausbrüche anderer....und was macht Ihr??.....Ihr füttert Ihn weiter......

Und mal ehrlich..Chinook ist ein ganz netter, wenn man ihn kennt und glaubt mir, der Mann hat was in der Birne.

Also von daher, lehnt Euch zurück und schmunzelt mal....


----------



## Skipper47 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Das mit der Birne hat Lenzibald auch geschrieben, er nannte es nur Waffel und überhaupt, willst Du damit sagen das wir nicht nett und nur blöd sind?#hFür mich ist das Thema erledigt, denn wenn ich meine Erfahrungen aus der Fischwirtschaft hier mit einbringe gibt es gar keine Ende mehr.


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du liegst schwer im Irrtum. Der Komoran darf wieder bejagt werden... die Beweislage ist bereits rechtlich geklärt.
> 
> Folglich müsstest du jetzt begründen warum der Komoran ein Sonderstatus genießen sollte und nicht bejagt werden sollte !
> 
> Worte umdrehen ist hier zwecklos: Wenn ein Tier nicht bejagt werden darf - dann hat es einen Sonderstatus und der muss begründet werden und nicht umgekehrt ! Und dieser Sonderstatus ist nicht gegeben und bisher wurde von dir auch nicht begründet warum dieser gegeben sein sollte (!).



Nein, Du irrst. Eine Art, die nicht in die "Verordnung über jagdbare Tierarten und Jagdzeiten" aufgenommen ist, darf in Deutschland nicht bejagt werden. Mach Dich doch bitte kundig, bevor Du so etwas schreibst.

Ausserdem ist noch zu unterscheiden zwischen jagdlicher Nutzung, Verbrämungs- und Vernichtungsaktionen.

-chinook


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo honeybee,

Ich dachte jedoch das hier ernsthaft diskutiert wird.
Jetzt sagst Du, das hier wäre "Explosiv" für Angler.

Unter den Brett Anglerlatein ja, aber so bin ich doch ziemlich entäuscht darüber.
Zur Befriedigung etwas unfrieden stiften und auf die Schippe nehmen.
Warscheinlich bin ich zu spießig oder nehme die Natur zu ernst als das ich das erfreulich finden könnte.

Was erzeugt man damit außer Mißtrauen bei anderen?
Ich empfinde soetwas als Vertrauensbruch.
Was man selbst nicht erfahren möchte, sollte man anderen auch nicht antun.

Das ist wie mal mit nem Kerl rummachen und dann abservieren, aus Gag halt.


----------



## chinook (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo honeybee,
> 
> Ich dachte jedoch das hier ernsthaft diskutiert wird.
> Jetzt sagst Du, das hier wäre "Explosiv" für Angler.
> ...



Bewerte doch einfach die Qualität der vorgebrachten Argumente. Bewerte die Aussagen.
Honeybee hat sicher recht, dass manches von manchen hier ernster genommen worden ist als es gemeint war. Aber die Aussagen sollten für sich stehen. Nur die mit dem Kormoranbaby in Norwegen, die solltest Du etwas kritischer hinterfragen ...

-chinook


----------



## Lionhead (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Leute Leute.......
> 
> Ich verfolge den Thread ja nun schon ne ganze weile und ehrlich....ich lach mich echt schief wie Ihr Euch hier so aufregt und wie Euch Chinook und Franz auf die Schippe nehmen zwischendurch.
> 
> ...


 
Was haben wir gelacht.....
Wie lustig, es geht ja nur um Tierschutz.
Das ist ja lustig.
Wir versuchen  uns ernsthaft an das Problem zu wagen und er holt sich dabei einen  .........

Schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht.

Was machen wir hier eigentlich alle?????

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## angeltreff (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Für mich ist es ein Unterschied ob jemand was *in *oder *an *der Birne hat. Jaaaaaaaaa das war jetzt eine Behauptung, noch dazu eine ohne wissenschaftliche Untersuchung. Aber ganz ehrlich, diese bornierte und penetrante _"kannste das beweisen"_ geht mir doch langsam aber sicher ... 
Manchmal hilft der gesunde Menschenverstand, Naturverständnis und Beobachtungen am Wasser. Ich behaupte mal das dies alles bei mir gegeben ist und von daher .....








in einem stimme ich der Honigbiene zu - lasst es sein, wir drehen uns im Kreis und es entwickelt sich sonst noch zu einem Hassthema. Ich zumindest bin langsam genervt.


----------



## havkat (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Du irrst. Eine Art, die nicht in die "Verordnung über jagdbare Tierarten und Jagdzeiten" aufgenommen ist, darf in Deutschland nicht bejagt werden.



Falsch.

Deine Quelle? :q


----------



## ChristophL (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Zumindest wird nach dem Thread niemand mehr mit ihm ernsthaft diskutieren (über das Thema Komoran)... muss schon sagen, eine gute Methode genau das Gegenteil zu erreichen vondem was man erreichen wollte - sofern ihm wirklich an den Vögeln etwas liegt |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich halt jetzt mein Maul... sonst gibts hier ein Unglück...


----------



## Himmsel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Für die einen gibt es Forenregeln, für die anderen die Regeln des menschlichen Zusammenlebens.
Für manche gar keine.


----------



## feinripp (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halt jetzt mein Maul... sonst gibts hier ein Unglück...



was ich jetzt aber sehr schade finde.
:q

eat this:

zum Thema "darf ich en nu abknallen odä nich" ma folgende nana? Quellen|rolleyes


steht alles drin, wann warum, wo durch wen..
NiederSachsen:
http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/28100/kormoranvo.htm&e=9711
Bayern:
http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/de/natur/natrecht/kormoran.pdf

Und hier auch noch zum Thema, nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber dennoch informativ:
http://www.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=stk_site_detail&id=31691&_siteid=15

Und die Neufassung:
http://www.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=190145&_siteid=15

soll noch ma einer sagen ich liefere keine Quellen..


----------



## chinook (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch.
> 
> Deine Quelle? :q



Mag sein, dass es falsch war. Ich hatte heute nachmittag nicht die Zeit zu einer eingehenden Recherche. Also auch keine Quelle, sondern aus der (wohl falschen) Erinnerung geschrieben.

Aber wie ist es denn richtig?

-chinook


----------



## chinook (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Himmsel schrieb:
			
		

> Für die einen gibt es Forenregeln, für die anderen die Regeln des menschlichen Zusammenlebens.
> Für manche gar keine.



Nun beruhigt Euch mal. Es waren zwei Posts, die waren etwas humoristisch. Der von Franz und meine Entgegnung darauf. 
Aber ihr hattet doch nicht ernsthaft angenommen, dass wir Babykormorane mit nach Norwegen mitgenommen haben und die dort mit Äschenfilets grossgepäppelt haben. Und Euch ist doch auch sicher aufgefallen, dass auf dem Foto von mir eben _kein_ Kormoran zu sehen ist.

Alle anderen Posts waren genau so gemeint, wie sie geschrieben sind (darauf verwies ich bereits) und sollten genau so behandelt werden.

-chinook


----------



## Himmsel (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Danke,
wir freuen uns, das Es unserer posting zur kenntnis genommen hat


Seine Arroganz,
Himmsel


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Der hätte sich spätestens bei Seite 6 erhängt :q



Moment mal, Franz, zu Seite 6 habe ich auch was geschrieben.
Ich möchte mich aber nicht mit dem potentiellen Freitod eines Kormoranaktivisten in Zusammenhang bringen lassen.  

Ich finde es weiterhin gut wenn die hier die Interessen darauf abzielen den Kormoran als Schädling wie Wanderratte, Schabe, Anophelesmücke  oder Wanderheuschrecke einzustufen.

Natürlich (leider) gib es eine Fraktion in diesem unserem Land, mit abgeschlossener Halbbildung, die dieses Anliegen/Interesse als „archaisches Stammtischgefasel mit braunen rechtskonservativen Hintergrund“ versucht unter den Tisch zu kehren.

Ich habe aber die Hoffnung, dass diese Argumentation in diesem Land nicht immer funktioniert und  kann eigentlich nur jeden ermuntern sich für die Bestandreduzierungen des Kormorans einzusetzen.

Argumente hin oder her, letztendlich heißt es ja oder nein.

Gernot #h


----------



## Rowter (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

ich bin aus dieser gegend und ich muss sagen das es mir auch nicht recht gefällt
aber die comorane haben keine natürlichen feinde und haben sich dank naturschutz übermäzig vermehrt wenn da was steht von 2000 fögeln ist das zwar viel aber es wahren nur junge und der bestand an altvögeln ist emens gross man kann schon von einer plage sprechen 
wann müste eher etwas dagegen tun um massen schlachtungen zu vermeiden
was in der grossstadt die tauben sind bei uns die comorane


----------



## Rowter (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

ich möchte noch eine antword an den naturschützern richten
ich glaube nicht das mann sich einen adlerhorst nähern sollte die sind wirlich selten und sollte nicht gestöhrt werden
ich angele viel im odernationalpark unter hohen auflagen die nicht immer sinn machen aber egal mann hällt sich drann
aber dann sieht mann jemanden mit den auto ans wasser fahren wenn man dann fragt op er nicht weis das das ferboten ist zeigt er seinen ausweis von der landesbehördenatur das er das darf 
das mag sein im dienst aber zum fergnügen? und dann den angelplatz saumäzig ferlassen so das mein kumpel und ich erst aufgeräumt haben ich kann da noch einige beispiele auführen was sich manche sogenante naturschützer leisten aber was solls ich bezahle sie ja noch unterm strich


----------



## chinook (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Nicht, weil es meine Meinung widerspiegelt, sondern weil es die einzige Mitteilung, die ich zu diesem Vorfall verfüge (wiederum zitiert aus der GermanBirdNet-Mailing-Liste) :

"Hallo allerseits,

eine weitere betrübliche Nachricht bzgl. Kormoran in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern:

In die außerhalb des NSG Niederhof gelegene Teilkolonie ist dieses Jahr (im Juni) analog zum Anklamer Stadtbruch ebenfalls eingegriffen worden. Die Teilkolonie im NSG liegt innerhalb des
+SPA "Greifswalder Bodden", die Außenkolonie ist momentan weder NSG noch SPA. Allerdings liegt die Außenkolonie im von der OAMV (Orn. Arbeitsgemeinschaft MV) benannten IBA-Gebiet
+"Greifswalder Bodden", was gegenwärtig den Status eines faktischen Vogelschutzgebietes besitzt.

Die Außenkolonie beherbergt >500 Nester. Bei einer Stichprobe von 454 Nestern konnten in 56 Nestern tote (geschossene/verendete) Ästlinge festgestellt werden (8.7.05, abends). In
+lediglich 2 Nestern noch je 1 nichtflügger Jungvogel. Ansonsten alle Nester leer. Insgesamt im Bereich der Teilkolonie etwa 300 Kormorane, davon lediglich etwa 30 flügge Jungvögel.
In einem kleinem Teilbereich wurden am Boden >50 Kormoran-Kadaver (alles Jungvögel) entdeckt. Ein Teil der Vögel ist offenbar vom Erhaltungszustand her erst kürzlich verendet, zahlreiche
+Kadaver von Greifvögeln angerupft/angefressen. Dazu mindestens 5 heruntergeschossene Nester am Boden liegend.

In einem angrenzenden Getreidefeld fand ich zudem einen noch lebenden jungen Kormoran, der obwohl flügge, nicht mehr Laufen, Sitzen oder Fliegen konnte. Der offensichtlich stark
+geschwächte Vogel, der später vom seinem Leiden erlöst wurde, wies sogar bereits lebende Fliegenmaden sowie diverse Fliegeneier an seinem Körper auf!

Dieser Vogel sowie weitere Kadaver wurden eingesammelt und an das Institut für Zoo- und Wildtierforschung in Berlin (IZW) zwecks weitergehender Untersuchungen (bzgl. verwendeter Munition
+etc.) übergeben. Sobald Befunde vorliegen, werden diese umgehend bekannt gegeben.

Erneut im unmittelbaren Bereich der Kolonie 2 junge Seeadler, die sich von Kormoran-Kadavern ernähren.

Nach neuestem Kenntnisstand wurde in Anklam + Niederhof kein Bleischrot, sondern Kleinkaliber-Munition verwendet. Die Geschossteile bestehen praktisch vollständig aus Blei. Die Folgen
+(v.a. für die Seeadler) kann sich jeder ausmalen...

Die Vögel der Kormoran-Kolonie gehen im Strelasund, v.a. aber im Greifswalder Bodden der Nahrungssuche nach. Nach Angaben der LFA-MV (Ubl, C. (2004): Untersuchungen zum Nahrungsspektrum
+des Kormorans im Bereich des Greifswalder Boddens. Fischerei & Fischmarkt in M-V 2: 32-38.) sind Schäden durch Kormorane in den genannten Gewässern bisher nicht nachgewiesen.

Nach weiteren Erkenntnissen wurde in die Kolonie Niederhof bereits 2003 und 2004 in gleicher Weise eingegriffen. Nach offiziellen Angaben wurden allein 2004 2.820 Vögel geschossen! Im
+Jahr 2004 war sogar ein Fernsehteam des HR dabei, um das Abschlachten zu filmen...

Darüber hinaus 2 aus dem Dorf Niederhof stammende Jungendliche mit Motorrädern, die absichtlich etwa 1 Stunde lang unter lautem Krach rund um die Kormoran-Kolonie fuhren und alle
+flugfähigen Vögel verjagten. Auch eine "interessante" Art der Vergrämung...

Trotz betrüblicher Nachrichten viele Grüsse
Thomas Heinicke"


----------



## chinook (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Und des weiteren eine dpa-Meldung, der ich dann noch kurze Anmerkungen hinzufüge (Quelle:http://www.welt.de/data/2005/07/04/740902.html) :

"7000 Kormorane abgeschossen
Binnenfischer in Anklam wehren sich gegen Kritik des WWF

Anklam/Waren - Die Binnenfischer im Nordosten haben die Kritik der
Umweltverbände an einer Abschußaktion für 7000 Kormorane bei Anklam
zurückgewiesen. "Es war eine genehmigte Aktion wie mit dem Umweltministerium
vereinbart", sagte Ulrich Paetsch, Präsident des Landesverbandes der
Binnenfischer in Waren. 2005 dürften im Land rund 10 000 Jungvögel
geschossen werden, um den Bestand des sich rasant ausbreitenden
Fischfressers zu regulieren.
Mitte Juni hatten zehn Jäger unter Leitung von Jürgen Reinke, der selbst
auch Fischer ist, rund 7000 junge Kormorane getötet. In dem urwaldartigen
Gebiet in der Peenemündung zum Stettiner Haff mit riesigen Erlen und Eichen
hatten die Männer nicht alle Kadaver aus den Nestern in bis zu 20 Meter Höhe
bergen können. Die Naturschutzverbände Nabu und WWF hatten die Aktion in
scharfer Form verurteilt und von einem "massenhaften, wahllosen Abschuß",
gesprochen. Zudem sei nicht klar, ob und wie die Kormorane wirklich Schäden
anrichteten. "Da gibt es aber inzwischen genügend Studien", konterte
Paetsch. Gerade sei wieder eine Untersuchung in Brandenburg gelaufen,
ähnliche Analysen gebe es in Schleswig-Holstein und Bayern. Demnach frißt
ein Kormoran pro Tag rund 400 Gramm Fisch, meist Aal, Zander oder Barsch.
Das sind die Fische, die auch die Fischer am liebsten in den Netzen haben.
Das Problem besteht vor allem in der enormen Zunahme der Vögel. Gab es 1990
rund 2500 Brutpaare, so sind es inzwischen 12 000 im Land. "Wenn man früher
eingegriffen hätte, wäre das nicht nötig gewesen", sagte Reinke. Er und
seine Fischereikollegen beobachten seit Jahren mit Sorge, wie Kormorane die
seltenen Dreizehenschwalben als Brutvogel verdrängen und seltene Fische wie
Meer- und Flußneunauge dezimieren. Auch in den Mittelgebirgen im Süden sehen
Umweltschützer die Kormorane mit Sorge, da die eleganten Stoßtaucher dort
die Äschen als Angelfische enorm dezimiert haben. dpa"


Wer auch immer hier wen mit Informationen versorgt hat, er hat es nicht gut und sicher nicht im Sinne der Angler gemacht (ein möglicherweise berechtigtes Anliegen wird mit leicht prüfbaren falschen Argumenten vertreten):
- dass "meist Aal, Zander oder Barsch" (als "Edelfische") die primäre Kormoran-Beute darstellen ist weder bewiesen noch plausibel und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar falsch. Wer in seinem Sinne argumentiert sollte sich wohl nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. (Ich würde mich allerdings freuen, wenn mir jemand eine Quelle (Beleg) zu dieser Aussage liefern könnte.)
- wer mit "Aal, Zander und Barsch" argumentiert, tut dies wohl falsch. Wer allerdings Meer- und Flussneunauge als Kormoranopfer bezeichnet macht sich geradezu lächerlich. Nicht, dass nicht ein Neunauge auch von einem Kormoran gefressen werden könnte, für die Populationen dieser Fische in Deutschland hat der Kormoran sicher keinen Einfluss.
- "Dreizehenschwalben" gibt es nicht. Welche Schwalbenart (Seeschwalben?) "vom Kormoran als Brutvogel verdrängt" werden könnte, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft. Ein offensichtlicheres (falsches) Pseudoargument könnte man nicht finden.

-chinook 
-


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Wir reden von Edelfischen wie wilden Bafos, Äschen etc.

Ich habe auch nichts gegen einen Vogel wie einen Fischreiher, der seinen Fisch frißt und von alleine wieder verschwindet, da er nie in massen auftritt und vor allem nicht in einem Freßwahn alles aus dem Wasser hackt was er finden kann und dann nur einen Teil davon frisst.

Kann mir den niemand sagen ob dieses tier hier heimisch ist??? Ich habe mal gehört er wäre es nicht! Ich will mich als Angler mit der Natur arrangieren - aber verfressene schwarze Vögel mit ätzendem Kot will ich nicht finanzieren!!!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## chinook (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir den niemand sagen ob dieses tier hier heimisch ist??? Ich habe mal gehört er wäre es nicht! Ich will mich als Angler mit der Natur arrangieren - aber verfressene schwarze Vögel mit ätzendem Kot will ich nicht finanzieren!!!



Der Kormoran? Der ist mindestens seit der Würm-Eiszeit in Deutschland (was auch immer dann Deutschland war) heimisch.

-chinook


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Also ganz im Ernst,das wußte ich auch nicht.War immer der Meinung,der Kormoran sei hier eingeschleppt worden(aus Asien).Wurde so auch in den Angelzeitschriften vor einigen Jahren behauptet.
Man lernt doch nie aus!


----------



## chinook (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ganz im Ernst,das wußte ich auch nicht.War immer der Meinung,der Kormoran sei hier eingeschleppt worden(aus Asien).Wurde so auch in den Angelzeitschriften vor einigen Jahren behauptet.
> Man lernt doch nie aus!



Du warst mit dem Irrtum nicht allein. 

In Asien (China (dort bin ich selber mal mit einem Kormoranfischer unterwegs gewesen), Japan) werden abgerichtete Kormorane zum Fischen eingesetzt. Die werden handaufgezogen (und wie Familienmitglieder behandelt). Man bindet denen ein Band um den Hals (meistens eine Binse), um sie am Schlucken der Fische zu hindern. Auf Zuruf springen dann die Kormorane ins Wasser und fangen, oft bei Nacht und einem Licht, was vor dem Bambusfloss hängt die Fische. Wenn der Kormoran einen hat, dann zieht ihn der Fischer (den Kormoran, nicht den Fisch ...) an einem Band, das an des Kormorans Bein befestigt ist mittels einer langen Bambusstange mit Haken aus dem Wasser. Dann wird der Kormorankopf über einen Korb gehalten und der Fisch aus dem Hals gedrückt. Dann wieder von vorn ...
Die Kormorane scheinen die Tätigkeit gern zu machen, sahen sehr gepflegt aus. Intaktes Gefieder, das ganze Handling war eher liebevoll. Am Ende des Fischzugs wird dann die Beute geteilt. Die Beute bestand überwiegend aus kleinen Fischen (handspannenlang), wenige waren so um die 30cm.
Es gibt einen prämierten und superschönen Dokumentarfilm darüber "Der König der Kormorane".

Die "Der Kormoran kommt aus China"-Theorie wird oft durch den internationalen Namen "Phalacrocorax carbo _sinensis_" für den auf dem Festland (so auch bei uns) vorkommenden Kormoran gerechtfertigt. Dieser ist aber darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Erstbeschreibung (dabei wird der Name vergeben) anhand einer Abbildung aus China erfolgte ...

Wie ich an anderer Stelle schon schrieb haben Angler und Anglerfunktionäre oftmals wenig Hemmungen, derartigen Unsinn in der Öffentlichkeit zu vertreten. In solchen Fällen haben es die Vertreter der Gegenseite dann immer besonders leicht, zu argumentieren ...

-chinook


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

@Chinook,
das die Kormorane in Asien zur Fischerei herangezogen werden wußte ich,wurden schon viele schöne Berichte darüber im TV gzeigt.
Daß ich selbst über Fachzeitschriften falsch infomiert wurde,darüber bin ich sehr sauer!


----------



## Megarun (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

*Was macht die Kormorane so gefährlich?*

Der grosse Nahrungsbedarf des einzelnen Vogels
72 bis 96 cm gross, 2,5 kg schwer  -  450 bis 500 g Fisch pro Tag, rund 170 kg pro Jahr  

 Die Effizienz ihrer Jagdweise
Tauchjäger (20 m Tiefe und mit Beute zurück in 45 sec)
bejagt faktisch jede Gewässerzone 
bewältigt 90 % aller Fischgrössen (bis zu 50 cm Länge und 25 cm Rückenhöhe)  

 Kormorane kommen fast nie allein, meistens in Trupps
Trupps von 25 – 30 Vögel sind die Regel, 200 Kormorane keine Seltenheit 
"social hunting", Jagdverbände bis 10.000 Vögel  

 Zusätzliche Fischverluste durch Verletzungen
450 g Nahrung +150 g indirekte Verluste  

 Überregionaler Aktionsradius
Durchschnitts-Fluggeschwindigkeit 50 km/h, Aktionsradius von 20 km bis 60 km  

(Quelle: fischerweb.ch) 

Ps: Ich habe sie auch persönlich auch an unserm Teich jagen gesehen,......
.....da überkommt einem: Eine Gänsehaut!


----------



## feinripp (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

also google ist dein Freund:

Was Chinook da schreibt scheint korrekt zu sein.

Selbst wenn die im Moment im Binnenland tätige vorherrschende Art erst im 17. Jh. eingeschleppt worden wäre,wie oft behauptet, so muss er weil er nunmehr seit mehreren hundert Jahren reproduzierend in unseren Breiten überlebt als heimisch per Definition angesehen werden. Anders als z.. der Zander im Rhein, den es vor 100 Jahren in diesem Fluss noch nicht gab.

Allerdings geht es meiner Meinung gar nicht darum ob der Vogel nun heimisch ist oder nicht. Der Beitrag von unserem Thomas, Ihr wisst schon der Koch, trifft die Problematik ziemlich genau. Darum gehts.

Meine Meinung:
Durch intensive Bejagung war der Zugvogel lange Zeit nur sehr selten anzutreffen, daher kommt wohl der Eindruck das Vieh wäre eingewandert. Da aber nun die Gewässerveränderungen durch Menschenhand sowie die günstigere Struktur des Habitats die der Vogel hier vorfindet, dazu beiträgt daß er sich hier zunehmend wohlfühlt, ist der Bestand  mittlerweile auf einem Höchststand. Dies wird dann wohl von vielen eh schon angeschlagenen Gewässern nicht mehr verkraftet. Der Schutz den der Vogel auch von der Rentierpullifraktion geniesst trägt das Übrige dazu bei, daß er sich weiter ausbreiten kann und in einer Massierung auftritt, die den Eingriff des Menschen in die Populationsdichte nötig machen könnte.
In der Tat, und das ist wiederum nur meine Meinung, kann ich jeden Gewässerbeauftragten und Angler etc. sehr gut verstehen, wenn er nach Abschuss schreit. Man hört von Leuten, die haben sich beinahe ihr ganzes Leben lang dafür eingesetzt, und ich meine wirklich eingesetzt, um ihren Hausbach, ihr Hausgewässer, wieder in einen halbwegs stabilen Zustand zurückzuversetzen. Mit sich selbst reproduzierenden Äschen und Salmonidenstämmen, Renaturierung, Totholzeinträge, Querverbauungen bekämpfend, bis zum Hals im Wasser stehend, Müll entfernend, Besatz ausbringend etc..und die mit einem Male innerhalb der lezten vielleicht 10 Jahre mitansehen müssen wie "ihre"
Gewässer faktisch leergefressen werden. Vor den Trümmern ihres Engagements stehen. Und das wird dann noch von selbsternannten "Umweltschützern", in Wirklichkeit aber Vogelschützern zur Religion erklärt. Lasst doch die Gewässer wie sie sind, die Natur heilt sich selbst etc.. blabla..

Ralf


----------



## Megarun (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

...ist doch egal, ob eingewandert, oder nicht.
Man sollte das Tier eben !nicht! unter Naturschutz stellen, sondern ihn als jagdbares Wild freigeben. Vielleicht schmeckt er auch noch gut!? (siehe Rezepte von: feinripp)   

Gruß...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Geht so mit dem schmecken, die Brust kann man essen, vom geniessen will ich mal nicht reden.
Vielleicht wie beim Weissfisch Frikadellen draus machen??


----------



## Megarun (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Jau Thomas, mach schon `mal den Pott heiß, und kreiere uns `mal ein schönes: "Kormoranmenü"....sooo mit allem drum und dran...  :g 

 #h   Megarun...


----------



## Lionhead (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Megarun schrieb:
			
		

> Jau Thomas, mach schon `mal den Pott heiß, und kreiere uns `mal ein schönes: "Kormoranmenü"....sooo mit allem drum und dran... :g
> 
> #h Megarun...


 
Jau, aber vergiß bitte nicht die Quellenangabe für das Rezept.   

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## chinook (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hier nun, wenn auch schon ein paar Tage alt, eine Pressemitteilung aus dem Umweltministerium ...:

"Pressemitteilung des Umweltministeriums

Nr.: 127/05
07.07.2005
Umweltminister Methling stoppt Kormoranabschuss

Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns Umweltminister Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Methling hat den Abschuss von Kormoranen gestoppt. "Im Auftrag des Umweltministeriums hat das Landesamt für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Geologie (LUNG) den zuständigen Landkreis Ostvorpommern gebeten, ein Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen die in der Genehmigung erteilten Auflagen einzuleiten. Sollten sich bei den Ermittlungen Anhaltspunkte für strafrechtliches Verhalten ergeben, wird diesen selbstverständlich nachgegangen und wenn nötig, die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet. Gleichzeitig wird die Praxis zur Regulierung des Kormoranbestandes überprüft", teilte Minister Methling heute in Schwerin mit. Er bedauere die Vorfälle im Anklamer Stadtbruch. Auch habe er Verständnis für die Proteste von Naturschutz- und Umweltverbänden sowie von Privatpersonen aus dem In- und Ausland. "Wogegen ich mich jedoch verwahre ist die Unterstellung, im Tourismusland Mecklenburg-Vorpommern finden wilde Vogelmassaker statt. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist kein Land des Vogelmordes, sondern bleibt ein Land des Vogelschutzes. Das gilt auch für Brut- und Rastvogelarten, deren Populationszunahmen uns zum Teil Sorgen bereiten, wie Gänse, Schwäne, Kraniche und einige Rabenvögel."

Zum Hintergrund des Abschusses von mehr als 6.000 Kormoranen im Anklamer Stadtbruch:

1. Die Kormoranbestände in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern haben in den letzten 15 Jahren immer weiter zugenommen. Gab es 1989 lediglich 4.000 Brutpaare, waren es 1992 über 6.000 Brutpaare, Ende der 90-iger Jahre bereits über 9.000 Brutpaare und heute sind es mehr als 12.000 Brutpaare. Kormorane haben eine hohe Reproduktionsrate und bis auf einige Greifvögel keine natürlichen Feinde.

2. Kormorane sind Fischfresser. In welchem Umfang durch Kormorane Schäden am Fischbestand hervorgerufen werden, ist in der Fachwelt umstritten. Unbestritten ist jedoch, dass jeder ausgewachsene Kormoran ca. 400 Gramm Fisch pro Tag verzehrt.

3. Die Landesregierung M-V hat sich in der Koalitionsvereinbarung deshalb verpflichtet, darauf hinzuwirken, dass die Schäden in der Fischereiwirtschaft durch Kormorane "deutlich minimiert
werden. Dazu ist es erforderlich, die diesbezüglichen naturschutz- und jagdrechtlichen Regelungen zu erneuern und aufeinander abzustimmen". Auf dieser Grundlage wurde die Kormoranverordnung vom 15. August 2003 erlassen und eine Arbeitsgruppe Kormoran (AG Kormoran) gebildet. In ihr sind neben dem Umwelt- und dem Landwirtschaftsministerium auch der NABU, die Fischereiverbände sowie die Landesverbände der Angler und der Jäger vertreten. In der AG wird über Konzepte und Maßnahmen zur Begrenzung der Kormoranbestände beraten.

4. In dieser AG Kormoran wurde im April 2005 unter anderem auch der Antrag der Fischereigenossenschaft "Haffküste e. G." zum Abschuss von Ästlingen im Anklamer Stadtbruch eingehend erörtert. Um den drastischen Anstieg des Kormoranbestandes in diesem Gebiet zu begrenzen, wurde daraufhin durch das Landesamt für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Geologie eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zum Abschuss von Kormoranen erteilt. Dies erfolgte jedoch mit konkreten Auflagen für die Art und Weise des Abschusses. Danach waren folgende Auflagen einzuhalten:

 -         Es ist nur der Abschuss von Ästlingen (noch flugunfähige Jungvögel, die das Nest bereits verlassen haben und auf den Ästen sitzen) gestattet.
-         Die Tiere sind durch gezielten Einzelschuss zu töten (was den Einsatz von Schrot ausschließt).
-         Der Beschuss darf nur bei solchen Lichtverhältnissen erfolgen, die ein zweifelsfreies Erkennen und die Nachsuche verletzter sowie das Bergen der getöteten Tiere zulassen. Es darf nur auf Tiere geschossen werden, die letztlich auch geborgen werden können, ggf. sind entsprechend abgerichtete Jagdhunde einzusetzen.

Umweltminister Methling: "Bei Einhaltung all dieser Auflagen ist gesichert, dass die Tiere tierschutzgerecht, d. h. ohne unnötige Qualen getötet werden, weil ein Schuss nur dann zulässig ist, wenn die Tötung gezielt möglich ist. Ferner durfte nach den Auflagen nur dann geschossen werden, wenn die Bergung gesichert ist. Die behördlichen Feststellungen haben erhebliche Anhaltspunkte dafür ergeben, dass offenbar gegen diese Auflagen verstoßen wurde. Weitere Ausnahmegenehmigungen werden deshalb nicht erteilt."

Die AG Kormoran hat sich in ihrer heutigen Beratung mit den Vorfällen im Anklamer Stadtbruch beschäftigt. Alle Mitglieder haben ihr Bedauern über diesen Vorfall geäußert und sich für eine lückenlose Aufklärung ausgesprochen. Bis dahin sollen keine weiteren Ausnahmegenehmigungen erteilt und die bisherige Praxis der Begrenzung der Kormoranbestände überprüft werden.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------

      Fragen, Meinungen, Hinweise an:

      Ilona Stadler, UM M-V
      Tel.: 0385 / 588-8003
      Fax.: 0385 / 5888990
      E-mail: pressestelle@um.mv-regierung.de"


----------



## Lionhead (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nun, wenn auch schon ein paar Tage alt, eine Pressemitteilung aus dem Umweltministerium ...:
> 
> "Pressemitteilung des Umweltministeriums
> 
> ...


 
*Und wer rafft sich auf und tut endlich was gegen die schlimmen Graureiher, die arme wehrlose Cormoranbabys fressen???*

*Jan "Lionhead*"


----------



## chinook (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Chinook,
> das die Kormorane in Asien zur Fischerei herangezogen werden wußte ich,wurden schon viele schöne Berichte darüber im TV gzeigt.
> Daß ich selbst über Fachzeitschriften falsch infomiert wurde,darüber bin ich sehr sauer!



Angelzeitschriften sind regelmässig eine Quelle falscher Informationen wenn es um Belange der Biologie oder des Naturschutzes geht. Das liegt sicher nicht immer daran, dass dort ein Forum für die Interessen einer einzelnen Zielgruppe ist, sicher ist es auch oft einfach deshalb so, weil man sich nicht die Mühe macht, gut zu recherchieren und weil die Redaktion sicher nicht aus biologsichen Fachleuten besteht.
Ich halte jede Wette, dass ich in einer zufällig ausgewählten (deutschen) Angelzeitschrift eine groben Fehler in den o.g. Themen finde. Wollen wir mal zusammen blättern? ;-) 

Im Fall des Kormorans liegt es aber nahe zu unterstellen, dass hier mit wissentlich falschen Informationen Lobbypflege betrieben wird ...

-chinook


----------



## chinook (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> *Und wer rafft sich auf und tut endlich was gegen die schlimmen Graureiher, die arme wehrlose Cormoranbabys fressen???*
> 
> *Jan "Lionhead*"




Du gibst Dir ja nicht mal ansatzweise Mühe, sachlich zu bleiben.

-chinook


----------



## Megarun (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

...ist er nicht goldig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...  :l 


Gruß...


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Servus. Mann o Mann gebts doch endlich Ruhe. Fakt ist doch das man sich nie einigen wird. Alleine die Aussage das ein Fischwirtschftlicher schaden durch Kormorane nicht nachgewiesen ist. Ist doch alles kompletter Schmarrn solche Behauptungen aufzustellen. Mecklenburg Vorpommern  sollen es ca 12000 Brutpaare sein das sind 24.000 Vögel wenn man noch für jedes Brutpaar ein Junges rechnet sind das 36.000 Vögel jeder vogel ca 400Gr Fisch pro tag das sind pro tag ca15 Tonnen Fisch das mal 30 tage sind das ca 450 Tonnen Fisch pro Monat. Also wenn sich diese Menge an Fisch selbst Produzieren kann fress ich nen Besen. Jetzt soll mir noch einer kommen und sagen das diese Menge an Fisch kein Wirtschaftlicher schaden ist. Jetzt wäre es interesant wieviele von den Vögeln es in ganz deutschland gibt und dann mal Hochrechnen wieviele Tonnen Fisch durch die Kormorane Jährlcih verputzt werden. Typich Vogelschützer Jubel und ein Hoch dem Kormoran und wenn man mal berechnet wie hoch der Schaden durch sie ist dummstellen und schreinen stimmt ja gar nicht.


----------



## feinripp (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hey megarun.. das Foto is doch klar ´en fake.
Ich kann gar keine Einschusslöcher erkennen.
Quelle?


----------



## Megarun (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Hey megarun.. das Foto is doch klar ´en fake.
> Ich kann gar keine Einschusslöcher erkennen.
> Quelle?



...wird sich wohl überfressen haben...   

Gruß...


----------



## havkat (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin!

Quelle? Fisk & Fri (Dänische Anglerzeitung)

Artikel: "Revenge" 

So heißt ein (neues) Fliegenmuster. 
Lieferant des Bindematerials? Siehe Foto. 

Zu den Auflagen, den Kormoranabschuss betreffend.

Einzelschuss mit Langgeschoss, also Büchsenprojektil?

Dannge!!

Ein leichtes .22er Kaliber, dass für den Schwatten ausreicht (alles andere wäre zu laut und zu teuer ) kann, im schlimmsten Fall, eine Reichweite von bummelich 4000m haben.

Das ist bei einem schrägen (Fehl)Schuss gen Himmel nicht auszuschließen, da blaue Luft nur einen sehr schlechten Kugelfang abgibt.

Genau dieser Schuss ist also, gem UVV Jagd, verboten. 
Versicherungsschutz erlischt, bei Unfall mit Personen oder Sachschäden.

Tjä! Schreibtischtäter. Watt willste machen.


----------



## Lionhead (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Du gibst Dir ja nicht mal ansatzweise Mühe, sachlich zu bleiben.
> 
> -chinook


Sachlich bleiben ? 
Wo ist denn deine Quelle, die belegt, daß man hier sachlich bleiben muß ????

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## chinook (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich hatte versprochen, Euch auf dem laufenden zu halten:

"Trittin kritisiert Abschuss von Kormoranen in Naturschutzgebieten

Berlin, 19. Juli 2005 - Bundesumweltminister Juergen Trittin hat
kritisiert, dass im Juni in einem Naturschutzgebiet in
Mecklenburg--Vorpommern mit Billigung des dortigen Umweltministeriums
6.000 Kormorane geschossen wurden. Dabei wurde nach Augenzeugenberichten
im Anklamer Stadtbruch auf Jungvoegel gezielt. Teilweise sollen aber
auch Altvoegel getoetet worden sein; qualvolles Verhungern der Brut war
die Folge. In einem Brief an Umweltminister Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Methling
schrieb Trittin:

'Das Land Mecklenburg--Vorpommern hat im Jahre 2003 eine sehr
grosszuegige Kormoranlandesverordnung erlassen, die im Grundsatz den
Abschuss von Kormoranen in den aeusseren und inneren Kuestengewaessern
sowie auf allen Fischereigewaessern zulaesst. Dagegen laesst die
Verordnung einen Abschuss in Nationalparken und Naturschutzgebieten
sowie in Brutkolonien nicht zu. Offenbar wird nun aufgrund einer
Ausnahmeentscheidung aus Ihrem Geschaeftsbereich auch in solchen
Gebieten auf diese Tiere geschossen.

Nach Ansicht der Bundesregierung, die Ihnen aus der Bundesratsdrucksache
111/04 bekannt ist, soll es moeglich sein, die durch Kormorane
verursachten fischereiwirtschaftlichen Schaeden abzuwehren. Ob die
Kormorane im Haff und im Bodden signifikante Schaeden fuer die
Fischereiwirtschaft verursachen, ist nach meiner Kenntnis in keiner
Weise belegt. Deshalb sind die Abschuesse nicht gerechtfertigt.'

Trittin wies ferner darauf hin, dass das Naturschutzgebiet Teil des vom
Bundesamt fuer Naturschutz mit Bundesmitteln in Hoehe von 20,76 Mio.
Euro gefoerderten Naturschutzgrossprojektes 'Peenetal--Landschaft' ist.
Auch mit Blick auf die Foerderauflagen mahnte er dringend eine
Ueberpruefung der Abschusserlaubnis an.



Hrsg: BMU-Pressereferat, Alexanderplatz 6, 10178 Berlin"


----------



## krauthi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

sorry  aber dieser tretihn   is doch einer  von der sorte  die mit  dem wind wehen 
verursacht  zig tausende arbeitsplatzverluste und ist auch noch stolz drauf (dosenpfand)

aber das hat  ja nichts mit der sache hier zu tuhen
ich bin der festen überzeugung das diese kreatur   mit einer der hauptursachen unseres fischrückganges ist 
ich beangel schon seit jahren die holländische  gewässer  und es ist nicht selten geworden das wir früh morgens kormoranschwärme  zu hunderten sehen   und wen man dan mal bedenkt was die so alles  wegfressen  ist es nicht  auszuschließen das  die fänge zurück gegangen sind 
wenn man als angeler mal als schneider nach hause kommt finde ich das nicht  weiter schlimm  aber wenn man als angeler nach 10-15 touren nach hause kommt und hat nicht einen fisch gesehen  dan  verliert man so langsam  die lust und motivation   um noch mal ans wasser zu gehen   was folgt ist   die aufgabe   des hobbys  und das alles nur wegen der schwarzen pest  aus der luft  und bevor ich mir mien hobby versauen lass   dulde ich lieber  solche abschüsse  und erfreue mich über jeden  verendeten kormoran den ich  am ufer finde   so makaber es klingen mag  aber  es muss was geschehen   sonst hat unser hobby keine zukunft mehr 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Lionhead (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hier die Kernaussage des Postes von Chinook:

"Trittin wies ferner darauf hin, dass das Naturschutzgebiet Teil des vom
Bundesamt fuer Naturschutz mit Bundesmitteln in Hoehe von 20,76 Mio.
Euro gefoerderten Naturschutzgrossprojektes 'Peenetal--Landschaft' ist.
Auch mit Blick auf die Foerderauflagen mahnte er dringend eine
Ueberpruefung der Abschusserlaubnis an."


Es geht hier nicht um die Vögel ,sondern wieder nur um Geld.Hätte Trittin den Brief auch geschrieben, wenn der Bund nicht Fördergelder gegeben hätte?
Warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß die Politiker nur so reagieren, weil es um das Image der BRD und hier Meck-Pomm als Naturparadies und damit wieder um das Geld der potentiellen Touristen geht.
Ich glaube, daß es nur noch Nebensache ist, ob der Abschuß richtig war oder nicht, eine gültige Genehmigung vorlag oder nicht, nein da haben die Politiker schon wieder ganz andere Prämissen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Robster (4. August 2005)

*AW: Kormoranmanagement in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Hey megarun.. das Foto is doch klar ´en fake.
> Ich kann gar keine Einschusslöcher erkennen.
> Quelle?


 
Bei Schrot gibt es normalerweise auch keine Einschüsse!


----------

